# Total Error - CoD4 Team [TS-Server und CoD4-Server stehen]



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Riddick, Mario27(Leader) und meine Wenigkeit haben uns dazu entschieden ein Call of Duty 4 Team zu gründen.
Solltet ihr Interesse haben und wir viele Teilnehmer aus der Community "rekrutieren" können, kann es sein dass das Ganze clanähnliche Formen annimmt und das Projekt erweitert wird.
Das (noch) Team heißt "Total Error" und besteht bisweilen nur aus uns dreien.
Allerdings solltet ihr wissen dass dieses Projekt niemals ausufern wird und einen Spielzwang voraussetzt.
Ihr könnt das Team auch gerne als inoffizielles PCG-Team ansehen.
Bei Fragen und/oder Anregungen könnt ihr gerne posten oder mit uns dreien per o-mail Kontakt aufnehmen.
Grundsätzlich ist jeder willkommen, der Lust hat in einem echten Team zu spielen. 



> *Teamspeak Server*
> 
> *IP:* 85.114.130.53:8829
> 
> ...





> Unser *TE CoD4 Server* steht!
> Die IP ist *62.4.74.70:28980* und es gibt kein Passwort!
> Modus: TDM Hardcore
> *Jetzt 24* Slots (bei Bedarf kann der Server allerdings erweitert werden)
> ...





> Ich würde alle hier bitten, zu schreiben ob sie hier nur spielen oder ob sie sich richtig bei Total Error "angemeldet" haben. Wir werden dann eine Liste erstellen und alle Leute bitten welche fix zum Team gehören wollen, ein [TE] vor den Nick zu setzen.
> 
> Nochmal: Bitte sagt hier bescheid, ob ihr fix dazugehören wollt oder nicht. Ich werde dann die Namen im Anfangspost editieren und wenn die Zeit gekommen ist, werden wir alles festlegen und erweitern.





> @ ALL: Da weder Mario noch ich Lust dazu haben uns durch den Thread zu wühlen, dürft ihr mir oder ihm gerne eine o-mail schreiben mit bevorzugtem Spieltag + Uhrzeit und ob man zum Team gehören will. Und sagt uns bitte auch, ob ihr lieber im normalen oder Hardcore Modus spielen möchtet. InGameNick bitte auch gleich angeben. Danke





> Update: Unser Server wurde jetzt von 12 auf *24 Slots* erweitert





> *Maptaktik*:
> ambush
> crash
> district
> ...





> *Team-Logo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Fixer-Spieltermin*:
> 
> *
> Mittwoch-------------21 Uhr
> *




*Teamliste*:

PCGames Nick-------------------------------Ingame-Nick

*Mario27*(Leader)------------------------------*[TE]Typh00n*
*Shadow_Man*(Co-Leader)-----------------*[TE]Shadow_Man*
*Riddick1107*(Co-Leader)-------------------*[TE]Riddick*
*JackBlack89*(Co-Leader)-------------------*[TE]JackBlack*
*GW-Player*--------------------------------------*[TE]jHammer*
*tomtailer14*-------------------------------------*[TE]Tomtailer14*
*Sackhaar*----------------------------------------*[TE]Sackhaar*
*AxelFoly3000*-----------------------------------*[TE]Axel_Foly*
*SCUX*---------------------------------------------*[TE]SCUX*
*art90*----------------------------------------------*[TE]art90*
*Yoshi92*------------------------------------------*[TE]_yosh*
*Hard-2-Get*--------------------------------------*[TE]Hard-2-Get*
*Crassuss*---------------------------------------*[TE]SkuLLf4cE*
*GeBlItZdInGsT*---------------------------------*[TE]Geblitzdingst*
*sliCR*---------------------------------------------*[TE]SiGN /  [TE]NNNNN
Michael-Miggi---------------------------------[TE]MOD6699
Ghost05032-----------------------------------[TE]Ghost
Birdy84------------------------------------------[TE]Birdy
MilchMichi--------------------------------------[TE]MilchMichi
Leertaste---------------------------------------[TE]Crizzo
Tiger39------------------------------------------[TE]Lazlo
Volcom-------------------------------------------[TE]Volcom
Kevin2604---------------------------------------[TE]Kevin
white1scorpion-------------------------------[TE]scorpion
Counterswade--------------------------------[TE]Counterswade*


----------



## SCUX (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

wann wollt ihr denn immer so spielen? (Mittags/Abends/Morgens/Nachts)
werden auch "Fremdgeher" aktzeptiert  (die schon in einer Art Gruppe sind)

wie lautet die Nickbezeichnung? muss ja erst wieder hochgepusht werden, oder habt ihr alle schon mehrer 55er Levels  

Grüßli!

EDIT: habt ihr schon eien festen Server? (was is eigentlich mit dem PCGH Server  )


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Hallo! Ich binn auf jeden Fall dabei! Ich suche einen Fun - Clan ohne Verpflichtungen, spiele häufig ab 21:30 Uhr und naja- sonst auch schon Clan erfahrung. Also Wo muss ich unterschreiben =?


----------



## SCUX (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 03.01.2008 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> spiele häufig ab 21:30 Uhr


  
wenn es nur ein Nachmittagsgezocke gibt, wäre ich raus.....

ich spiele sonst immer mit 2-3Jungs zusammen (-D7S-)
wenn sich hier bis Samstag ein Paar zusammenfinden, könnten wir ja auch mal gegeneinander zocken   
auf einem kleinen Serferchen wäre das doch endgeil


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

kurze Rede, schwacher Sinn, mein ICQ: 84293674


----------



## Riddick1107 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Also ihr beiden!!!
SCUX mein Bruder, dich kenn ich ja!!!   
Beetlejuice666 dich seid heut morgen mit deinem tollen Thread!!   
Also wann (Uhrzeit) ist egal, wir spielen zu jederzeit, wie schon genannt wurde, es ist keine Pflicht jeden Tag zu Zocken oder sonst was, man kann frei spielen wann man grad Zeit und Lust hat! Einen eigenen Server haben wir (noch) nicht, wir spielen hauptsächlich auf diesem hier:
*Addicted-2-Games HQ 64.34.184.50:28960*
Das Kürzel vor dem Namen ist [TE] für Total Error, eine eigene Homepage haben wir noch nicht, kann aber jederzeit passieren da wir erstmal schauen wollten wieviele Interesse daran haben!
Und SCUX es sind noch nicht alle Level 55, und deinen Charakter musst du nicht neu aufleveln, du kannst den einfach umbenennen, außer du willst einen neuen machen weil du mit dem anderen schon bei einem anderem Team bzw. Clan bist! Das ist natürlich nicht schlimm!
Wir werden heute Abend mal auf dem oben genannten Server zocken! Uhrzeit posten wir noch!
Wenn ihr beide euch da mal blicken lasst, wäre es toll!
Wenn fragen sind einfach hier rein posten!!!
Gruß Total Error


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Fein. Ich werde mich ab ca. 21:30 +- 40 mins auf dem oben genannten Server einloggen. Adde mich doch mal wer im ICQ- nummer is oben im Thread. Alles weitere Per icq.

p.S. Sammstag abends zocken geht bei mir gar nicht- genausowenig wie Freitags- da geh ich immer saufen. 

Ihr erkinnt mich an dem [SF] Kürzel


----------



## Michael-Miggi (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Hm aso dann muss ich ein neues Profile anlegen mit [TE] quasi? Weil meins ist ja schon soo schöne 46 oder so^^

Grüße


----------



## Riddick1107 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 03.01.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm aso dann muss ich ein neues Profile anlegen mit [TE] quasi? Weil meins ist ja schon soo schöne 46 oder so^^
> 
> Grüße



Moin Miggi, nein musst du nicht, du kannst dein Profil einfach umbenennen!


----------



## GW-Player (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

ich würd auch gerne bei euch mitmachen.
mein nick im spiel ist jHammer. Werd dann auch bald mal mein profil umbennen.

icq:335-772-957


----------



## Michael-Miggi (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Riddick1107 am 03.01.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael-Miggi am 03.01.2008 14:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah super danke! Ihr benutz TS oder wie kommuniziert? ICQ hab ich nämlich überhaupt (also auch noch nie getestet oder geschweige 5% Ahnung was das überhaupt ist^^)  nicht...   Aber darauf kann ich mich ja umstellen. Also ich werd mal am We oder so bei euch im Server vorbei schauen.

Grüße bis dann


----------



## Riddick1107 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Schön das so viele Interesse zeigen!! Danke!!!
Wir hatten letztens eine Gruppenunterhaltung mit Skype gemacht, Teamspeak wäre auch keine schlechte Idee, vorallem wenn es noch mehrere werden sollten! Im Moment ist nur ICQ, Skype und natürlich PcGames Forum/Chat dran!!
Über noch mehr Anfragen würden wir uns sehr freuen!!!
Gruß Total Error


----------



## SCUX (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Riddick1107 am 03.01.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön das so viele Interesse zeigen!! Danke!!!
> Wir hatten letztens eine Gruppenunterhaltung mit Skype gemacht, Teamspeak wäre auch keine schlechte Idee, vorallem wenn es noch mehrere werden sollten! Im Moment ist nur ICQ, Skype und natürlich PcGames Forum/Chat dran!!
> Über noch mehr Anfragen würden wir uns sehr freuen!!!
> Gruß Total Error


Skype ist super


----------



## Mario27 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Huch! Da geht ja doch einiges voran. Freut mich, dass hier so viele Leute Begeisterung zeigen. ICQ und weitere Messenger-Daten von mir könnt ihr bei mir per o-mail erfragen. Ich gebe doch meine Daten nicht öffentlich raus!  

cya M27


----------



## Wildchild666 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

wäre auch dabei ^^


----------



## Riddick1107 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Wildchild666 am 03.01.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> wäre auch dabei ^^



Haste ICQ oder Skype??
Kannst mir ja per O-Mail schicken!
Habt ihr nachher Lust zu Zocken?


----------



## Wildchild666 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Riddick1107 am 03.01.2008 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wildchild666 am 03.01.2008 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



icq hab ich, muss nachher mal nach der nummer schauen, heute sieht aber schlecht aus, ich bin so übermüdet dass ich eher abwesend wach bin ;P


----------



## Riddick1107 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Ach egal, schatti, mario und ich haben uch die ganze Nacht durchgemacht!!! Und wollen gleich noch Zocken!    Naja aber am Wochenende mal!!!


----------



## Kevin2604 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

also ich bin dabei^^ (cousin vom Riddick  )


----------



## CraVen1511 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Ach der scheiß Riddick zwingt mich ja dazu^^  ne Joke also ich wär auch dabei!

.....ich muss das schreiben, sonst haut der mich!   

Gruß CraVen


----------



## Riddick1107 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				CraVen1511 am 03.01.2008 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach der scheiß Riddick zwingt mich ja dazu^^  ne Joke also ich wär auch dabei!
> 
> .....ich muss das schreiben, sonst haut der mich!
> 
> Gruß CraVen



Halt die Fresse!!!   
@schatti und mario, der Typ ist in Ordnung, der labbert grad nur ein bissl scheiße, ihr kennt mich ja, ich würde nie Leute zu irgendwas Zwingen oder gar Schlagen!!!


----------



## GW-Player (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

wann und wo zocken wir denn jetzt mal zusammen?

gruß gw-player (cod:jHammer)


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

ja wo spielen wir zusammen würd wohl nu loslegen, und wo kann ich die direklte server ip eingeben um direkt zu connecten?!?


----------



## Riddick1107 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

So wir sind gerade über Hamachi am spielen, wir wollten erstmal so ein bisschen Spielen ohne irgendwelche anderen Leute im Internet, so hat man auch eher Zeit ein wenig zu chatten und so!
Wer darauf Lust hat kann sich Hamachi hier runterladen:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_14293249.html
Servername von Hamachi: Total Error       Passwort: Total Error
Wer Lust hat kann beitreten!!!!


----------



## SCUX (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Riddick1107 am 03.01.2008 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> So wir sind gerade über Hamachi am spielen, wir wollten erstmal so ein bisschen Spielen ohne irgendwelche anderen Leute im Internet, so hat man auch eher Zeit ein wenig zu chatten und so!
> Wer darauf Lust hat kann sich Hamachi hier runterladen:
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_14293249.html
> Servername von Hamachi: Total Error       Passwort: Total Error
> Wer Lust hat kann beitreten!!!!


   klappt das jetztP? hatten doch schwierigkeiten?
Samstag wäre doch ein guter Start zum Zocken...#
spielt ihr mit euren alten Nicks?


----------



## Riddick1107 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Ja das geht jetzt mit Hamachi!!!
Wir spielen mit unsern alten Charakteren!


----------



## SCUX (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Riddick1107 am 03.01.2008 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das geht jetzt mit Hamachi!!!
> Wir spielen mit unsern alten Charakteren!


heute wirds nix mehr ... hab FD(



Spoiler



FotzenDienst..also ich mein Kuscheln mit Frauchen 


)
morgen? samstags? abends?wäre dabei wenn 2-3 mitmachen...
aber wahrscheinlich sind es heute 10 undmorgen keiner    wie immer


----------



## CraVen1511 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 03.01.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> morgen? samstags? abends?wäre dabei wenn 2-3 mitmachen...
> aber wahrscheinlich sind es heute 10 undmorgen keiner    wie immer



Im mom leider nur zu dritt! Manchmal kommt einer übers Inet mit ner Ping von 300 - 900  ....es lebe Riddicks 1k Leitung^^

Haben vor Samstag gegen 22 Uhr nochmal zu zocken!!

Gruß


----------



## Riddick1107 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Haha sehr witzig CraVen!!!!   
Also im moment steht dies hier an:
Freitag 4.Januar um 10Uhr
Samstag 5.Januar um 22 Uhr
Treffen uns hier im Thread oder im Chat!
Wer Lust hat kann sich ja hier um die Zeit melden!
Gruß


----------



## Michael-Miggi (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Riddick1107 am 04.01.2008 05:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha sehr witzig CraVen!!!!
> Also im moment steht dies hier an:
> Freitag 4.Januar um 10Uhr
> Samstag 5.Januar um 22 Uhr
> ...




Sry aber ich bin erst seid 8.00 Uhr in der Arbeit. Da gehts leider heute nicht   Und etwas zeitlich eng wirds auch wegen Umzug (bin zwar schon aber der ganz *kleinkraaaam*  Also schau ich dann am Samstag mal hier vorbei. 

Grüße an alle Soldaten *salutier*


----------



## Riddick1107 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

So wir Zocken jetzt grad ein bisschen, wer Lust hat kann beitreten!
IP-Adresse: 90.134.77.242


----------



## SCUX (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Riddick1107 am 04.01.2008 05:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag 5.Januar um 22 Uhr
> 
> Gruß


  
Server?
Himatchidingens hab ich  (mal wieder) gefeuert...klappt ja eh nicht...


----------



## JackBlack89 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

ich würde auch mitspielen, aber das hamachi pw is glaub ich falsch


----------



## Mario27 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Hamachi Server
Name: Total Error
Passwort: TE
IP: 5.167.142.91

In CoD4 einfach folgendes machen:
Mit "^" die Komsole öffnen und anschließend "connect 5.167.142.91 TE" eingeben.
Sollte es über Hamachi nich klappen,  versucht es so:
connect 212.17.73.36 TE

CoD4 Server wird heute ab 23 Uhr stehen. Wer will ist herzlich eingeladen.  

cya M27


----------



## Sackerl (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Tach! Also ich würd da auch ab und an gern mitspielen. ICQ haben ja normalerweise Mario27 und Shadow_Man. Skype hab ich ebenfalls, Teamspeak ist auch da. Und zur Not könnte ich auch wieder mal xfire anschalten. 
Freu mich schon mal mit euch spielen zu können, kann allerdings auch nicht immer, da ich nicht immer zuhause bin.


----------



## SCUX (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 04.01.2008 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> CoD4 Server wird heute ab 23 Uhr stehen. Wer will ist herzlich eingeladen.
> 
> cya M27


   mal schaun wer alles kommt


----------



## Mario27 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Da Hamachi oft nicht funktioniert, wird der Server nicht über selbiges laufen.
Die IP ist also 212.17.73.36

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann um 23 Uhr.

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 04.01.2008 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Da Hamachi oft nicht funktioniert, wird der Server nicht über selbiges laufen.
> Die IP ist also 212.17.73.36
> 
> Ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann um 23 Uhr.
> ...


bist du schon früher drauf?
ist es einer zum abstimmen?oder bist du Admin? sowas ist immer besser wenn "wenige" Spielen an Bord sind


----------



## GW-Player (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

hallo,

ich denke ich werd mich auch dazugesellen. Ich hoffe heute klappt es, gestern wollte es nicht so recht klappen.

Bis dann

man sieht sich


----------



## Mario27 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 04.01.2008 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 04.01.2008 22:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Server wird von mir gehostet, also bin ich auch der Admin.  
Abstimmungen aktiviert, Hauptquartier, Killcam, 30 Min/Spiel, automat. Teamausgleich.
Das waren die wichtigsten Infos.

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

mit wie vielen rechnet ihr denn?

was werden den für modi/maps gespielt?


----------



## SCUX (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

beim Server IP: 81.169.162.218 aus demanderen COD4Thread steht *seid gestern *_CODE WIRD SCHON VERWENDET _bei mir    
sind das die scheiss Key_Generatoren die jetzt langsam überschwemmen oder wie?

(@Shadow: wenn dies hier als Spam gesehn wird, einfach löschen bitte...wenn möglich nachdem ich die Antowrt darauf gelesen habe  )


----------



## Mario27 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Okay.... Da meine Internetverbinung so ziemlich das lahmste ist was es gibt wird das Spiel auf den Server Addicted-2-Games HQ verlegt.
Sorry Leute.  

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 04.01.2008 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Server steht. Name, IP und Passwort könnt ihr auf der vorigen Seite im Thread nachlesen.
> 
> cya M27


da hier


			
				Mario27 am 04.01.2008 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Da Hamachi oft nicht funktioniert, wird der Server nicht über selbiges laufen.
> Die IP ist also 212.17.73.36
> 
> Ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann um 23 Uhr.
> ...



kein Passwort steht sondern nur oben drüeber im Post in Verbindung mit einer anderen Servernummer...schreib ich mal das das Passwort TE lautet   
oder landet man unter der anderen ID auch in dem Spiel wo wir gerad sind    dann nehm ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil  

EDIT: und nun komm ich nicht mehr auf den Server     toll....steht noch nicht mal ein Ping...was ist da los


----------



## JackBlack89 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 04.01.2008 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: und nun komm ich nicht mehr auf den Server     toll....steht noch nicht mal ein Ping...was ist da los



jupp, bei mir das selbe


----------



## SCUX (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				JackBlack89 am 04.01.2008 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 04.01.2008 23:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KRISE   
toll und nun? auf den ursprünglichen komme ich nicht mehr drauf  

was sit eigentlich mit dem PCGH Server?

EDIT: jedenfalls find ich das ERROR in TotalError schon mal richtig geil      
ob die Drahtzieher dieser Gruppe wohl Crysis Anhänger sind die Uns ahnungslosen COD4Spielern das Leben und den Spaß auf das Spiel mies machen wollen  :-o    


Spoiler



aber ich weis das die liebe gute Technik nicht immer so will!! wird schon werden!


----------



## Mario27 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 04.01.2008 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> JackBlack89 am 04.01.2008 23:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir sind keine Miesmacher und auch keine Illuminaten.  
Es liegt ganz einfach daran, dass man mit einer 1MBit Verbindung nicht sonderlich viel anstellen kann ohne dass es zu Problemen kommt.
Aber keine Sorge.... Server kommt schon noch.

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Kann mal einer das in einen Post schreiben, auf welchem server ihr spielt?
wie lautet die ip usw.?


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				GW-Player am 05.01.2008 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mal einer das in einen Post schreiben, auf welchem server ihr spielt?
> wie lautet die ip usw.?




binn nu auf den adictet to games. Ip is erste seite im thread genannt


----------



## Mario27 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis meinerseits.
Da wir kein Clan sind, sondern nur ein Team, ist es keine Pflicht vor dem Nick [TE] stehen zu haben. Allerdings würde das, das Erkennen von Teamkameraden auf Servern um einiges vereinafchen.  

cya M27

EDIT: Als kleiner Erinnerungsanstoß: Da heute um 22 Uhr wieder ein Match stattfindet, sollten sich alle die mitmachen wollen kurz davor im Chat einfinden. Danke.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 04.01.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> beim Server IP: 81.169.162.218 aus demanderen COD4Thread steht *seid gestern *_CODE WIRD SCHON VERWENDET _bei mir
> sind das die scheiss Key_Generatoren die jetzt langsam überschwemmen oder wie?



Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Da war ich von einem Server geflogen und konnte danach nicht mehr connecten und bekam immer die Meldung "code wird schon verwendet". Grund: Der Server dachte wohl, dass ich immer noch on bin und so konnte ich nicht mehr connecten. Nach einiger Zeit ging es aber dann wieder. Also muss nicht immer ein Key-Klauer sein 



> (@Shadow: wenn dies hier als Spam gesehn wird, einfach löschen bitte...wenn möglich nachdem ich die Antowrt darauf gelesen habe  )



Nein, ist schon in Ordnung


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 05.01.2008 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein kleiner Hinweis meinerseits.
> Da wir kein Clan sind, sondern nur ein Team, ist es keine Pflicht vor dem Nick [TE] stehen zu haben. Allerdings würde das, das Erkennen von Teamkameraden auf Servern um einiges vereinafchen.
> 
> cya M27
> ...



Also denkt dran Leute und vergesst es nicht


----------



## SCUX (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

also was ich super merkwürdig finde ist die Tatsache das COD4 hier im Forum eine recht große Beliebtheit hat, auch im MP sind wohl sehr viele unterwegs.....und wenn dann mal PCGH_mäßig was abgeht (was jawohl schon recht genial ist!) und nen nettes Spielchen ansteht schreiben 5-7 Leutchen "bin dabei" und tatsächlich kommen dann nur 2-4   
(ok nun waren gestern auch einige Probs mit Hardware&Co.)

eigentlich müssten doch Dutzende zusagen das am End 20-30Männers&Männerinen zockeria machen....

vieleicht kann Shadow mal die ganzen, nicht im Gebrauch, Server rauseditieren...das verwirrt zu sehr....eine Nummer ein Passwort ein Spiel   
bis heute abend


----------



## art90 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

könnte denn mal jemand *deutlich* sagen, welcher server, welches passwort usw.


----------



## SCUX (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 04.01.2008 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Da Hamachi oft nicht funktioniert, wird der Server nicht über selbiges laufen.
> Die IP ist also 212.17.73.36
> 
> [ EDIT_SCUX: Passwort: TE
> ...


----------



## Riddick1107 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Ok, Server steht!!!!
*IP Adresse ist 83.189.63.114!!!*
Wer Lust hat kann beitreten!!!


----------



## Mario27 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Riddick1107 am 05.01.2008 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, Server steht!!!!
> *IP Adresse ist 83.189.63.114!!!*
> Wer Lust hat kann beitreten!!!



TS Server steht auch. Die IP ist 85.114.130.53:8829 und das Passwort ist [TE].

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 05.01.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Riddick1107 am 05.01.2008 22:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da stehn bei mir bei beiden DICKE Fragezeichen vorne....
Ping ist nicht vorhanden ...
spielt jemand schon


----------



## Mario27 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 05.01.2008 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 05.01.2008 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sackhaar und JackBlack sind schon drauf. Also ist der Server vollkommen okay.

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

  wasn Game....
wo gehts weiter?


----------



## Mario27 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 05.01.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> wasn Game....
> wo gehts weiter?



CoD4 81.169.162.218:28960

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 05.01.2008 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 05.01.2008 22:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


für andere: (WENN das so ist wie der letzte) beim connecten über ^ nicht das passwort TE vergessen


----------



## Mario27 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



> *Teamspeak Server*
> 
> *IP:* 85.114.130.53:8829
> 
> *----[TE]CoD4---- Channel Passwort:* [TE]



Wer sich registrieren will, kann das gerne machen.

Ein CoD4 Server folgt nächste Woche.

cya M27

P.S.: Ein großes Dankeschön an unseren guten Samariter Foxman, welcher so freundlich war uns diese beiden Server zu Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Sackerl (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber meint ihr nicht, dass es über Xfire um einiges leichter wäre sich zu verabreden? ...und es auch um einiges leichter wäre einen Server zu finden? Da müsste nur einer suchen und alle anderen joinen dann gemütlich, wenn einer gefunden ist.  Mein Xfire-Nick ist sackhaar777. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann demnächst mal wieder auf dem Schlachtfeld.


----------



## Mario27 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Sackhaar am 06.01.2008 03:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber meint ihr nicht, dass es über Xfire um einiges leichter wäre sich zu verabreden? ...und es auch um einiges leichter wäre einen Server zu finden? Da müsste nur einer suchen und alle anderen joinen dann gemütlich, wenn einer gefunden ist.  Mein Xfire-Nick ist sackhaar777. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann demnächst mal wieder auf dem Schlachtfeld.



Wieso denn? Nächste Woche kommt doch schon der CoD4 Server.  

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



> Wieso denn? Nächste Woche kommt doch schon der CoD4 Server.
> 
> cya M27


was für ein server kommt denn?privat?


----------



## Sackerl (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Ach Mario posed hier doch nur rum. Also ob von uns armen Schluckern einer die Kohle hätte 'nen eigenen Server anzumieten. 
Ach ja und ich bin trotzdem immer noch für die Xfire-Variante. *g*


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Sackhaar am 06.01.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Mario posed hier doch nur rum. Also ob von uns armen Schluckern einer die Kohle hätte 'nen eigenen Server anzumieten.
> Ach ja und ich bin trotzdem immer noch für die Xfire-Variante. *g*



Nein, das ist kein Posing, der Server wird kommen  Auch hier von meiner Seite aus nochmal einen Dank an Foxman, ohne den das alles nicht möglich wäre.

Wenn das dann alles steht, sollten wir vielleicht dann auch mal eine Liste machen, wer alles dabei sein möchte. Nein, keine Angst, es wird wie im Anfangsposting schon steht keinerlei Zwänge oder dergleichen geben, sondern alles ganz locker ablaufen. Einfach nur so eine Liste, damit man mal sieht wer alles so mitspielen möchte


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.01.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Sackhaar am 06.01.2008 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da werd ich dann mal vorbei schaun wenn es den server dann gibt!
kommt hald drauf an wann ihr vorhabt zu zocken


----------



## GW-Player (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

wenn es den server dann gibt, dann bin ich auf jeden fall dabei. bei den letzten malen gab es ja ein paar technische probleme sonst hätt ich vorher schon mal mitgespielt. 

vielleicht sollten wir uns bald mal auf eine voice-chat-plattform einigen. 

ich würde sagen es gibt ein paar möglichkeiten:

-teamspeak
-skype
-xfire
-ventrilo
-icq

mir wäre es egal hab alles außer ventrilo, aber das lässt sich ja einrichten.


----------



## Mario27 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				GW-Player am 06.01.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es den server dann gibt, dann bin ich auf jeden fall dabei. bei den letzten malen gab es ja ein paar technische probleme sonst hätt ich vorher schon mal mitgespielt.
> 
> vielleicht sollten wir uns bald mal auf eine voice-chat-plattform einigen.
> 
> ...



VoIP-Plattform bleibt Teamspeak. Daran wird sich auch nichts ändern.
Es gibt einen CoD4 Hauptchannel für TE und darin befinden sich 2 Sub-channels. Team 1 - Marines/SAS und Team 2 - OpFor/Speznas.

cya M27

EDIT: Wer Xfire hat, darf mich gerne adden. Mein Nick ist 0typh00n0.
Teamspeak dient ab jetzt als Voicechat und Xfire als normaler Team-interner Gruppenchat.


----------



## Sackerl (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Ein hoch auf Foxman! 
Ist ja schonmal schön, dass sich Mario nun auch im Xfire eingefunden hat. Mein Nick für XFire steht ja etwas weiter oben. Und ich bin natürlich dabei, wenns ums zocken und TS geht.  
Kann halt allerdings auch nicht immer. Freu mich schon!


----------



## Mario27 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Sodala! Unser TE CoD4 Server steht!  
Die IP ist 62.4.74.70:28980 und es gibt kein Passwort!
Modus: HQ Normal (also nicht Hardcore)
12 Slots (bei Bedarf kann der Server allerdings erweitert werden)
Moduszeit: 30 Minuten/Spiel
Punktelimit: 1000 Punkte
Der dazugehörige TS-Server steht im Anfangspost.
Ich wünsche allen noch viel Spaß!  

cya M27


----------



## art90 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

ich hab ein problem:
mit v.1.4 bekomme ich im serverbrowser ping von 300 aufwärts angezeigt, sodass ich auf sehr vielen servern nicht joinen kann, obwohl die ping ingame immer um 100 oder kleiner sind.

wenn  ich aber mit dem cod4 version changer ( http://www.c4-network.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3786 ) auf v.1.3 umschalte werden mir die richtigen pings von 60,70usw angezeigt.

Kann jemand dieses problem bestätigen und hat vielleicht auch eine lösung?


ps: war eben schon auf dem server


----------



## Mario27 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				art90 am 06.01.2008 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ein problem:
> mit v.1.4 bekomme ich im serverbrowser ping von 300 aufwärts angezeigt, sodass ich auf sehr vielen servern nicht joinen kann, obwohl die ping ingame immer um 100 oder kleiner sind.
> 
> wenn  ich aber mit dem cod4 version changer ( http://www.c4-network.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3786 ) auf v.1.3 umschalte werden mir die richtigen pings von 60,70usw angezeigt.
> ...



Also von dem Problem habe ich bisher nichts gehört. Ich würde einmal bei Google suchen. Ich werde auch mal für dich einen Blick ins Web werfen.

cya M27


----------



## art90 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 06.01.2008 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Also von dem Problem habe ich bisher nichts gehört. Ich würde einmal bei Google suchen. Ich werde auch mal für dich einen Blick ins Web werfen.
> 
> cya M27



also das problem besteht definitiv ( http://www.shooter-szene.de/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-9140.phtml ) aber eine lösung hab ich nicht gefunden. mit 1.3 zu spielen ist ja auch mist, da die meisten server 1.4 sind


----------



## Mario27 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Ich würde alle hier bitten, zu schreiben ob sie hier nur spielen oder ob sie sich richtig bei Total Error "angemeldet" haben. Wir werden dann eine Liste erstellen und alle Leute bitten welche fix zum Team gehören wollen, ein [TE] vor den Nick zu setzen.
In meinem Fall: [TE]Typh00n

Nochmal: Bitte sagt hier bescheid, ob ihr fix dazugehören wollt oder nicht. Shad wird dann die Namen im Anfangspost editieren und wenn die Zeit gekommen ist, werden wir alles festlegen und erweitern.

Bitte gleich mit eurem InGameNick posten. Danke.

*Heute, um 23 Uhr, wollen wir den Server einweihen. Es sind alle herzlich eingeladen. Auch Nicht-TEler.*  

cya M27


----------



## art90 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

was macht es denn für unterschied ob man mit [TE] oder ohne spielt?
also ich würde mitmachen wenn es kein problem darstellt, dass mein können eher zu "n00b" tendiert

hier noch was zu meinem problem  
[img=http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/1285/cod14mu9.th.jpg]


----------



## Riddick1107 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Also, es wäre schön wenn die Abkürzung immer davor stehn würde, so erkennt jeder (auch aus dem eigenem Team) das du dazu gehörst!
Allein vom Erkennen her ist es besser!
So sieht man direkt wer zum Team gehört, wenn man sich zum Beispiel mal nicht auf unserm Server trifft!


----------



## art90 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

also wie gesagt, ich würde mitmachen, wenn begrenztes können in ordnung ist

hier noch mal ein vergleich
1.3   http://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cod13im9.jpg
1.4   http://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cod14mu9.jpg


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				art90 am 06.01.2008 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> also wie gesagt, ich würde mitmachen, wenn begrenztes können in ordnung ist



Klar ist das in Ordnung, hier muss niemand ein Profi sein


----------



## SCUX (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

ja wie schauts denn heute? war eben noch keiner da


----------



## SCUX (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

heut wars lustiSCH....


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 07.01.2008 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> heut wars lustiSCH....



Ja, hat echt Spass gemacht  Freu mich schon auf das nächste Match


----------



## SCUX (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

wenn wir (-D7S-) mal ein oder zwei mehr sind,
können wir uns ja mal auf ner kleinenaberfeinen Lan es gemütlich machen!
[TE] vs -D7S-
wir starten mit einem Anfangszocken irgendwo irgendwie,
und das *Verlierer*team muss dann die nächste LAn richtig schön, mit Essen und Getränke und allem pi_pa_po, stellen......


----------



## Mario27 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 07.01.2008 01:09 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn wir (-D7S-) mal ein oder zwei mehr sind,
> können wir uns ja mal auf ner kleinenaberfeinen Lan es gemütlich machen!
> [TE] vs -D7S-
> wir starten mit einem Anfangszocken irgendwo irgendwie,
> und das *Verlierer*team muss dann die nächste LAn richtig schön, mit Essen und Getränke und allem pi_pa_po, stellen......



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.  
Aber mal schauen.... Wir können ja erstmal immer auf unserem Server ein paar Partien gegeneinander austragen. Als PCGler seid ihr auf dem Server natürlich willkommen.  
Aber Lan ist atm noch Zukunftsmusik.



> An alle: Wollt ihr fixe Spielzeiten auf dem Server?
> Zum Beispiel: Jeden Samstag, 22 Uhr.
> Das war nur ein Beispiel, aber ich finde, dass fixe Termine viele Vorteile mit sich bringen.



cya M27


----------



## Sackerl (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Also ich wäre schon bei Team dabei Shadow_Man. Allerdings frag ich mich wie das mit dem Nick aussieht. Muss ich da ein neues Profil erstellen? Denn da müsste ich ja erst wieder alles frei spielen. Oder kann ich das alte nutzen und dann ingame über die Konsole beliebig oft den Nick ändern? Kenn' mich da noch nicht so aus. 
Hat aber auf jeden Fall mal Bock gemacht. Ach ja... ich hab gar nicht gemerkt, dass ich nicht mehr auf dem TS-Server war. Irgendwann hat meine Verbindung wieder Probleme gemacht und hat sämtliche Messenger und Voice-Chats getrennt. -.- Und ich laber mir da 'nen Wolf und wundert mich schon, dass keiner antwortet. *g*


----------



## GW-Player (7. Januar 2008)

hallo,
also ich will auch zum team gehören.
mein nick lautet schon [TE]jHammer


----------



## SCUX (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 07.01.2008 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Zum Beispiel: Jeden Samstag, 22 Uhr.
> cya M27


   und warum nicht  

ja das mit Samstags wäre schon klasse


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Hallo! Sammstags um 22 Uhr gefällt mir gar ned, da binn ich doch immer mit meinen Kumpelz unterwegs! Können wir nicht allternativ in der Woche einen Fixen Zeitpunkt nehmen =? Z.B Mittwoch 22 Uhr =? 

Shadow hat schon ne Mail von mir


----------



## SCUX (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 07.01.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Z.B Mittwoch 22 Uhr =?
> 
> Shadow hat schon ne Mail von mir


oder Donnerstag    hab Freitags frei   
(wäre aber auch Mittwochs dabei...


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 07.01.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Beetlejuice666 am 07.01.2008 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mittwoch ist gut! da bin ich dabei!

gestern wars echt toll, allerdings die internetverbindung hat etwas genervt ... hoffentlich funzt die mittwoch besser ... 

ist heute jamand dabei?


----------



## SCUX (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				AxelFoly3000 am 07.01.2008 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ist heute jamand dabei?


mmh, ich werd wohl erst am Donnerstag (oder halt Mittwoch wenn einige da sind) kommen...
muss noch ein paarHundert Bilder sortieren die sich angesammelt haben


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

mir isses gleich, hauptsache nich am weekend, da ich da mit meinem Freundeskreis um die Häuser zieh.  Hier nochma mein icq damit man mich spontan anquatschen kann

84293674


----------



## Mario27 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

@ Sackhaar: Einfach in den Multiplayer-Optionen deinen Nick ändern. Dafür musst du kein neues Profil anlegen.

@ SCUX: Ich glaube der Faktor auf den es hier ankommt ist Zeit. Die ist bei jedem knapp. Deswegen will ich ja auch einen fixen Zeitpunkt einrichten.  
Aber eine Lan kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen. Naja, wer weiß was noch kommt.  

@ ALL: Da weder Shad noch ich Lust dazu haben uns durch den Thread zu wühlen, dürft ihr mir gerne eine o-mail schreiben mit bevorzugtem Spieltag + Uhrzeit und ob man zum Team gehören will. InGameNick bitte auch gleich angeben. Danke

cya M27

EDIT: Alle wichtigen News werden immer im Anfangspost editiert.
IPs und Teamliste (noch nicht final) stehen schon drinnen.
Also immer brav den Anfangspost überprüfen.


----------



## SCUX (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 07.01.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> @ SCUX: Ich glaube der Faktor auf den es hier ankommt ist Zeit. Die ist bei jedem knapp. Deswegen will ich ja auch einen fixen Zeitpunkt einrichten.
> Aber *eine Lan kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen*. Naja, wer weiß was noch kommt.
> 
> 
> cya M27


 :-o  komm sag schon was willst du uns verbergen.....
siehst du so schlimm aus?   
ne gepflegte Runde mit nen kühlen Bierchen und nen Haufen durchgeknallter Jungs ist doch lustig  

EDIT: über einen Fixtermin würde ich mich sehr freuen!!! da meine Zeit knapp ist mit Arbeit, Familie usw!


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (7. Januar 2008)

Shadow_Man am 26.12.2007 04:03 schrieb:
			
		

> > Unser *TE CoD4 Server* steht!
> > Die IP ist *62.4.74.70:28980* und es gibt kein Passwort!
> > Modus: HQ Normal (also nicht Hardcore)
> > 12 Slots (bei Bedarf kann der Server allerdings erweitert werden)
> > ...



Spielt ihr nur auf dem Server? Ich meine Normaler Modus ist doch irgendwie langweilig, bis da jemand umfällt. Wäre da schon mehr für HC


----------



## Riddick1107 (7. Januar 2008)

Ja wir spielen ab jetzt nur auf diesem! Vielleicht kommt ja mal ne Runde Hardcore, müssen wir aber erst absprechen!

@SCUX: Lan wäre schon cool, wir müssen eh noch eine nachholen, letzte mal hatte es ja leider nicht geklappt!!    Aber schön wäre sowas schon, das Problem wird wahrscheinlich nur die Entfernung sein, da ich mal denke das wir alle weit verstreut auseinander wohnen, bei uns gehts ja noch! 
Zeit dürfte wohl jeder mal dafür aufbringen können!
Aber cool wäre das mal!


----------



## SCUX (7. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 07.01.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Spielt ihr nur auf dem Server? Ich meine Normaler Modus ist doch irgendwie langweilig, bis da jemand umfällt. *Wäre da schon mehr für HC *


_*DICKES*_ *SIGN*   

*?ganzleise?* (das Problem ist nur das dann die "Hinschmeisser" schon tod sind bevor Sie auf dem Boden liegen    und das wollen Die nicht) 
hehe?


----------



## SCUX (7. Januar 2008)

Riddick1107 am 07.01.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> das Problem wird wahrscheinlich nur die Entfernung sein, da ich mal denke das wir alle weit verstreut auseinander wohnen,


Landkarte reinposten mit einem roten Punkt auf jeden Wohnort, 
der Bereich wo die Meisten wohnen, und der Punkt der dann am ehesten zu den restlichen geht..DA IS TREFFPUNKT


----------



## Riddick1107 (7. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 07.01.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> AxelFoly3000 am 07.01.2008 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ey, der war gut!! Aber stimmt nicht ganz, ich spiele auch meist immer Hardcore, aber ich packs trotzdem noch mich hinzuscheißen!! Manachmal fallen die Leute sogar drauf rein und denken der wäre tot, aber nichts da! Dann gibts nur einen *Schuss in den Rücken*


----------



## SCUX (7. Januar 2008)

Riddick1107 am 07.01.2008 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 07.01.2008 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oder eine Granate wenn du Tot bist DU SACK      (beim 5mal hab ich aufgehört zu zählen  )
der andere Riddick ist übrigens der, der mit zu dir gekommen wäre auf die Lan....der ist voll Irre, wie man gesehn hat beim spielen  


Spoiler



(Bild von Ihm ist in meiner Galerie, Auto Beifahrersitz)


----------



## Riddick1107 (7. Januar 2008)

Hehe, musst ja auch nicht immer reinlaufen!!    
Aber ne echt, dich hats mit den Granaten immer erwischt!   
Hmm kann leider nicht viel auf dem Bild erkennen!
Aber die Lan machen wir auf jeden Fall mal!!!


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (7. Januar 2008)

Riddick1107 am 07.01.2008 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 07.01.2008 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



find den normalen Modus nicht so gut, weil wenn ich jemanden mit ner MP in den Rücken schieße (Oberkörper) dann hat der Zeit sich umzudrehen und mir nen Headshot zu geben. Was irgendie etwas komisch ist ...

Wenn ihr Mal HC zockt bin ich dabei!


----------



## SCUX (7. Januar 2008)

EDIT Donnerstag Zockeria;: gehe wohl in Kino (i am Legend läuft an)
also werd ich wohl nicht dasein


----------



## Mario27 (7. Januar 2008)

Da hier einige den Normal-Modus bevorzugen und andere wiederum den Hardcore-Modus, wäre es super wenn ihr mir bei dieser o-mail Geschichte auch gleich sagt was ihr lieber spielen würdet. Sollte es zu keiner Einigung kommen, könnten wir jede Woche den Modus ändern. Sprich:
Woche #1: Normal____Woche #2: HC____Woche #3: Normal ....

HQ-Spielzeit wird auf 20 Minuten pro Spiel herabgesetzt und Teamkilling wird auch deaktiviert.
TS-Server Registrierung wäre auch vorteilhaft.  

cya M27


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (7. Januar 2008)

hey wer zockt mit ? War auffen server- keiner da ?? Schade ! ich schau gleich nochmal hier rein- icq 84293674


----------



## Mario27 (7. Januar 2008)

Beetlejuice666 am 07.01.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hey wer zockt mit ? War auffen server- keiner da ?? Schade ! ich schau gleich nochmal hier rein- icq 84293674



Bin ab ~21 Uhr drauf.

cya M27


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (7. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 07.01.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hier einige den Normal-Modus bevorzugen und andere wiederum den Hardcore-Modus, wäre es super wenn ihr mir bei dieser o-mail Geschichte auch gleich sagt was ihr lieber spielen würdet. Sollte es zu keiner Einigung kommen, könnten wir jede Woche den Modus ändern. Sprich:
> Woche #1: Normal____Woche #2: HC____Woche #3: Normal ....
> 
> HQ-Spielzeit wird auf 20 Minuten pro Spiel herabgesetzt und Teamkilling wird auch deaktiviert.
> ...



das ist ne gute idee ... abwechselnd ... ist es eigentlich möglich den modus bei jeden mapchange zu wechseln?


i am legend  muss ich mir auch unbedingt ansehen ... werde ws am samstag gehen.

edit: wollte gerade auf den server, aber der ist voll ...


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (7. Januar 2008)

so 2 stunden gezockt, und festgestellt dass a: Der Server sau geil is, und b: sehr angenehme leute dabei waren- so solls sein. Ab morgen Abend binn ich wieder dabei *froi


----------



## Mario27 (7. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 07.01.2008 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 07.01.2008 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade. War grad echt geil!  
Keiner hat gemeckert (nur irgendein Niederländer meinte die ganze Zeit "noob tubers!!!!"  ) und nix hat gelaggt etc.
Also die Feuertaufe hat der Server bestanden.
Ich hoffe dass auch du das nächste Mal dabei bist.
Btw: Ich frage mich immer noch ob die ganzen Leute PCGler waren oder einfach nur Fremde....
Moduswechsel während dem Spiel ist glaube ich nur über die Config möglich.

cya M27


----------



## Riddick1107 (7. Januar 2008)

Beetlejuice666 am 07.01.2008 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> so 2 stunden gezockt, und festgestellt dass a: Der Server sau geil is, und b: sehr angenehme leute dabei waren- so solls sein. Ab morgen Abend binn ich wieder dabei *froi



Das hört man sehr gerne!!!!    Danke!!!
Wir hatten glaub ich leider noch nicht das Vergnügen gehabt zusammen zuspielen, aber das wird sich bald ändern!!


----------



## tomtailer14 (7. Januar 2008)

War super.
Hatte massenhaft spaß gemacht. (ich hoff ich habe mich nicht zu doof angestellt)


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (7. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 07.01.2008 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade. War grad echt geil!
> Keiner hat gemeckert (nur irgendein Niederländer meinte die ganze Zeit "noob tubers!!!!"  ) und nix hat gelaggt etc.
> Also die Feuertaufe hat der Server bestanden.
> Ich hoffe dass auch du das nächste Mal dabei bist.
> ...



jetzt ist platz für mich ... 
mein nick ist Axel_Foly

edit: verdammt braucht man da viel munition ... das bin ich vom HC gar nicht mehr gewohnt.


----------



## Mario27 (7. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 07.01.2008 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 07.01.2008 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirst dich dran gewöhnen müssen. Der Server bleibt jetzt erstmal so.  

cya M27


----------



## art90 (7. Januar 2008)

jo, war cool heute auch wenn ich nicht besonders lang da war, da mir normal nicht so viel spaß macht wie hardcore, also hardcore einstellen next time


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Januar 2008)

lol - Ich wollte grad drauf und kurz davor seid ihr alle runter. Ihr könnt mich wohl alle nicht leiden    Nein, aber mal im ernst, beim nächsten mal bin ich dann wieder dabei. Freut mich, dass es euch soviel Spass macht und der Server so gut läuft


----------



## SCUX (8. Januar 2008)

also Samstag rockts auf jeden Fall wieder? wäre schön.....
wie schaut es mit morgen?


----------



## Mario27 (8. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 08.01.2008 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> also Samstag rockts auf jeden Fall wieder? wäre schön.....
> wie schaut es mit morgen?



Samstag weiß ich noch nicht. Pokerabend oder CoD4....?
Normalerweise bin ich jeden Tag ab ~21 Uhr auf dem Server.
Wenn morgen wieder so viel los ist wie heute, kannst du dich schon mal warm anziehen.  
Für Samstag könnt ihr untereinander was ausmachen.

cya M27


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (8. Januar 2008)

binn heude auch ab ca. 21.30 auf dem Server, inkl. TS


----------



## Riddick1107 (8. Januar 2008)

Tja schatti, dich will wohl keiner!!!   
Ich war gestern leider auch nicht dabei, aber egal, heute oder in den nächsten Tag räumen wir dann mal richtig auf, ne!!!


----------



## SCUX (8. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 08.01.2008 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn morgen wieder so viel los ist wie heute, kannst du dich schon mal warm anziehen.
> 
> cya M27


morgen? wieso nicht heute? morgen ist Kino angesagt   
warm anziehn? ach ja stimmt, ins schwitzen kommt man ja nicht so, das letzte mal habe ihr ja ganz schön alt ausgesehn   
(und ich habe ScreenShoots gemacht vom Ergebnis   )
ich hoffe mein Jungs kommen auch wieder, der eine hat für 22uhr zugesagt, ich werde hoffentlich ein paar Minuten früher da sein.
ich find es gut mit "normalen" Leuten zu spielen   
so sind absprachen usw viel besser!
wäre schön wenn TE Stammtage einführt (neben den unzähligen anderen Tagen zwischendurch) wo wirklich viele auf dem Server sind,
an DIESEN TAGEN solltest du auch ein Passwort vergeben und hier Posten, das zumindest die PCGH´ler bevorzugt, denn dein Server hat nen recht guten PING und steht in der freien Liste recht weit oben


----------



## tomtailer14 (8. Januar 2008)

habt ihr noch platz im Team?? Ich würd nämlich gerne mitmachen wenn es geht. habe aber kein Ts und Spiel nur selten


----------



## SCUX (8. Januar 2008)

@Mario
schaust du am Abend ab und zu mal hier auf die Seite, FALLS mal voll sein sollte könntest du auch mal kicken wenn viele "Fremde" drauf sind


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Januar 2008)

tomtailer14 am 08.01.2008 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr noch platz im Team?? Ich würd nämlich gerne mitmachen wenn es geht. habe aber kein Ts und Spiel nur selten



Das ist kein Problem. Es herrscht ja bei uns kein Zwang oder Anwesenheitspflicht. Du kannst also gerne mitmachen, wenn du magst.


----------



## tomtailer14 (8. Januar 2008)

Shadow_Man am 08.01.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> tomtailer14 am 08.01.2008 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super  
Muss ich jetzt noch en neuen anfangen oder kann man den Namen so ändern?? Ich fang auch gerne einen neuen an.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (8. Januar 2008)

Du kannst dich unter  Optionen / Mehrspieleroptionen einfach umbenennen, kannst das alte Profil weiter nutzen. 

Bis die Tage auf dem Server!


----------



## SCUX (8. Januar 2008)

Beetlejuice666 am 08.01.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst dich unter  Optionen / Mehrspieleroptionen einfach umbenennen, kannst das alte Profil weiter nutzen.
> 
> Bis die Tage auf dem Server!


   das geht  :-o 
cool...


----------



## tomtailer14 (8. Januar 2008)

Danke erstmal jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen wann ihr das nächste mal on seit.


----------



## Riddick1107 (8. Januar 2008)

tomtailer14 am 08.01.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstmal jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen wann ihr das nächste mal on seit.



Wir sind meist abends immer am Zocken!!!
Feste Zeiten werden noch festgelegt, posten wir aber dann noch!


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (8. Januar 2008)

werde heute wieder vorbeischauen ... so um ein bisschen vor 22Uhr ... mal sehen vl kann ich mich ja doch noch mit dem normales modus anfreuden ... aber man braucht eine gewisse umgewöhnungphase


----------



## Michael-Miggi (8. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 08.01.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> werde heute wieder vorbeischauen ... so um ein bisschen vor 22Uhr ... mal sehen vl kann ich mich ja doch noch mit dem normales modus anfreuden ... aber man braucht eine gewisse umgewöhnungphase




Sry das ich alter Mann da mal zu Wort komme aber 22 Uhr ist mir unter Woche fast schon zu spät....   Muss meistens um 5.45 Uhr aufstehen und ich brauch meinen Schönheitsschlaf....

Grüße


----------



## SCUX (8. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 08.01.2008 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 08.01.2008 00:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach heute ist ja erst Di   
aber werd dennoch heut mal vorbei schauen


----------



## Mario27 (8. Januar 2008)

Puh.... Komm ja garnicht nach alle Fragen hier zu beantworten!  

Also: SCUX: Kicken kann ich. Allerdings sehe ich den Server als Public-Server, weshalb ich wirklich nur im NOTFALL Leute kicken würde. Sprich: Wenn mich viele TEler oder auch PCGler anschreiben und mich bitten den Server zu räumen weil er voll ist und sie gerne spielen würden. Bei fixen Treminen wäre das etwas anderes. Da haben Community-Mitglieder natürlich Vorrang. Passwort habe ich mir auch überlegt. Mal schauen....

tomtailer14: Bei uns gibt es keinerlei Verpflichtungen. TS wäre allerdings schon praktisch und ein Mikro villeicht auch. :>
Möchtest du im Anfangspost in die Teamliste eingetragen werden?

Der Server bleibt jetzt mal für eine Zeit auf den momentanen Einstellungen. Hardcore wirds dann vllt. in einem Monat oder zwei.

cya M27


----------



## tomtailer14 (8. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 08.01.2008 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Puh.... Komm ja garnicht nach alle Fragen hier zu beantworten!
> 
> Also: SCUX: Kicken kann ich. Allerdings sehe ich den Server als Public-Server, weshalb ich wirklich nur im NOTFALL Leute kicken würde. Sprich: Wenn mich viele TEler oder auch PCGler anschreiben und mich bitten den Server zu räumen weil er voll ist und sie gerne spielen würden. Bei fixen Treminen wäre das etwas anderes. Da haben Community-Mitglieder natürlich Vorrang. Passwort habe ich mir auch überlegt. Mal schauen....
> 
> ...


Kannst mich gerne eintragen.
TS habe ich nur kein Mikro da ich lieber mit Boxen Spiel.
PS: Wann kommt einer mal on?


----------



## Mario27 (8. Januar 2008)

tomtailer14 am 08.01.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 08.01.2008 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch kein Mikro.... noch!  
Also. Team = [TE] vor deinem CoD4 Nick. Z.B. [TE]Mario27.
Ich bin immer ab ~21 Uhr auf dem Server. Das könnt ihr euch schon mal merken, Leute.  

cya M27



> *EDIT: Nochmal! Alle wichtigen News werden im Anfangspost editiert!*


----------



## GW-Player (8. Januar 2008)

> Sry das ich alter Mann da mal zu Wort komme aber 22 Uhr ist mir unter Woche fast schon zu spät....   Muss meistens um 5.45 Uhr aufstehen und ich brauch meinen Schönheitsschlaf....
> 
> Grüße


dem kann ich mich nur anstellen. mir persönlich ist es auch zu spät. muss auch um die selbe uhrzeit aufstehen und ein bisschen schlaf brauch ich nun mal auch.

aber heute und morgen kann ich auch mal mit zocken, da ich die ersten beiden stunden frei.(    )


----------



## GW-Player (8. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 08.01.2008 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> > Sry das ich alter Mann da mal zu Wort komme aber 22 Uhr ist mir unter Woche fast schon zu spät....   Muss meistens um 5.45 Uhr aufstehen und ich brauch meinen Schönheitsschlaf....
> >
> > Grüße
> 
> ...


ist doch scheiße 
man versucht als mitglied des teams auf den server zu kommen und ständig ist er voll.

kann man nicht wie bei bf serverplätze reservieren?


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (8. Januar 2008)

für das, dass es so spät war, war der server aber ganz schön voll ... 
hat wieder mal spaß gemacht.
schön langsam gewöhnt man sich an den normalen modus ... würde ihn aber auf keinen anderen server zocken ... mache sonst wieterhin nur HC games ...


----------



## CraVen1511 (8. Januar 2008)

Ich melde mich dann auch noch ma zurück, da man als Neuling doch mal schnell untergeht =/ Wenn es denn keine Umstände macht, würd ich meine Mitgliedschaft nochmal offiziel bekunden und der Name steht auch schon auf [TE]CraVen !!! Schatti, wir sind uns doch auch schonmal begegnet xPP

Gruß CraVen


----------



## Mario27 (8. Januar 2008)

Wenn ihr auf den Server wollt und er ist voll, schreibt mich einfach in Xfire an.
Mein Nick ist 0typhoon0. Andere Messenger wie ICQ oder MSN mache ich während dem Spielen aus. Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre Teamspeak. Da dort schriftliche Mitteilungen nicht durch einen Sound oder sonstwas angezeigt werden, würdet ihr dort auch ein Mikro brauchen.  
Nochwas: Wenn ihr mich in TS "Typh00n" nennt, reagiere ich nur selten. Mario trifft mich da schon eher.  



> *Der Server wurde auf 24 Slots aufgestockt!*


 Das sollte reichen.  

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (9. Januar 2008)

war entt heute.....  
hoffe das wir samstag mal etwas länger zocken können und mit mehrern,
die gesammelten PCGH´ler gegen Fremde wäre cool....    

naja bis evlt morgen /edit: heute


----------



## Mario27 (9. Januar 2008)

Samstagabend findet auf dem Server ein Communityinternes Match statt.
Dafür wird ein Passwort eingerichtet und alle die sich hier anmelden, bekommen das Passwort von mir zugeschickt.
Anmeldeschluss ist Freitagnacht. Ich werde dann die Teams einteilen und jedes Team findet sich dann auf dem dazugehörigen Channel auf dem TS-Server ein. Wer Teamspeak nicht mag, kann auch ohne spielen.
Die genaue Uhrzeit muss ich mir noch überlegen.

cya M27


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 09.01.2008 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Samstagabend findet auf dem Server ein Communityinternes Match statt.
> Dafür wird ein Passwort eingerichtet und alle die sich hier anmelden, bekommen das Passwort von mir zugeschickt.
> Anmeldeschluss ist Freitagnacht. Ich werde dann die Teams einteilen und jedes Team findet sich dann auf dem dazugehörigen Channel auf dem TS-Server ein. Wer Teamspeak nicht mag, kann auch ohne spielen.
> Die genaue Uhrzeit muss ich mir noch überlegen.
> ...



Ich bin natürlich auch wieder dabei, hat ja bisher immer sehr viel Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich meist total abgelost hab


----------



## SCUX (9. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 09.01.2008 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Die genaue Uhrzeit muss ich mir noch überlegen.
> 
> cya M27


   allerdings wird es bei mir vor 21:30 schwierig, muss meine Kleine ins Bettchen bringen (Computer geht erst an wenn Kind im Keller eingespert  äääh in Ihrem Bettchen liegt!!!! dann benötigt mich mein Weibchen eine kleine Weile...dann kann getötet gespielt werden..

die anderen 2Chaoten von mir wären wohl auch wieder dabei, wenn das nicht geht weil nur PCGHler drauf sollen sag einfach bescheid   

würde mich über ein Passwort per OMail freuen


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (9. Januar 2008)

ich bin auch wieder dabei. heute könnte ich etwas früher kommen ... schon so vl um 20-21Uhr ...
hoffe da ist jemand da.


edit: komme heute vl ins teamspeak wenn meine neues Headset angekommen ist ... ansonsten spiele ich nur so, weil mit dem alten macht es nicht viel sinn ... oder ich höre nur mit ... und spreche hald nix ... mal sehen ...

was haltet ihr eigentlich von so 2-3 tagen in der woche an denen HC gespielt wird und an den anderen normal ... wäre doch ne lösung oder?

24 Slot server ist geil ... da tut sich mal richtig was!



			
				Mario27 am 09.01.2008 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Samstagabend findet auf dem Server ein Communityinternes Match statt.
> Dafür wird ein Passwort eingerichtet und alle die sich hier anmelden, bekommen das Passwort von mir zugeschickt.
> Anmeldeschluss ist Freitagnacht. Ich werde dann die Teams einteilen und jedes Team findet sich dann auf dem dazugehörigen Channel auf dem TS-Server ein. Wer Teamspeak nicht mag, kann auch ohne spielen.
> Die genaue Uhrzeit muss ich mir noch überlegen.
> ...



da bin ich leider nicht da ... bin rakletessen 
wochenende ist bei mir bei sowas immer schlecht ... vor allem am abend ...
aber falls ihr sowas noch mal vorhabt und es nicht am fr oder sa ist bin ich dabei!


muss ich eigentlich xfire und icq drauf haben um bei [TE] mitmachen zu können? habe nutze nämlich eigenlich skype und den msn messenger ... wird dann ein bisschen viel das ganze messenger zeug ...

(was ist eigentlich aus dem PCGH Cummunity server geworden der eigentlich mal kommen hätte sollen?)

weiß auserdem noch jemand ob es bei den anden COD spielen selbst gemacht karten gegeben hat? Irgendwie kenn ich schon alle karten auswending ... würde mir gern ne eigene Map machen ...


----------



## Mario27 (9. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 09.01.2008 08:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch wieder dabei. heute könnte ich etwas früher kommen ... schon so vl um 20-21Uhr ...
> hoffe da ist jemand da.
> 
> 
> ...



Schade dass du am Sa nicht kommen kannst.
Xfire und ICQ brauchst du nicht, allerdings wäre Xfire zumindest ziemlich praktisch. Zum spielen selbst reicht TS aber vollkommen aus.
Du kannst also auch so bei uns mitmachen. Wie gesagt. Wir haben keine Vorschriften und sonstige "Zwänge".  
Andere Maps gibt es noch nicht und ein Map-Editor ist auch noch nicht draußen.
Da ich denke dass du bei uns mitmachen willst, wird dein Name mal ins Anfangsposting edtiert. Wenn dus dir doch anders überlegst, einfach bescheid sagen. *g*

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (9. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 09.01.2008 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich denke dass du bei uns mitmachen willst, wird dein Name mal ins Anfangsposting edtiert. Wenn dus dir doch anders überlegst, einfach bescheid sagen. *g*
> 
> cya M27


jo, schreib mich auch mal dazu    [TE] SCUX 
wenn das mit den Onlinenamen so einfach geht kann ich ja mal ab und zu "Fremdgehn"   
gibt es jetzt garantiert bei XFire keine Probs mehr? am Anfang hatten die doch Schwierigkeiten...andererseits bleibt es ja bei dem Server, und ich hab ihn ja in der Favorietenliste eh drin...(mag nicht so das xfirezeugs)

was muss ich für TS tun? einfach auf den entsprechenden Server gehn?
oder muss ich da was inst.?
(bin nicht so der Freak)


----------



## Sackerl (9. Januar 2008)

Um mal auf den von Axel immer wieder angesprochenen Hardcore-Modus zu kommen. Also meinetwegen können wir denn ab und an ja mal aktivieren. Allerdings hab ich halt schon auf mehreren Servern gesehen, dass die Leute einfach blindlings auf Mauern ballern oder einfach mal n Magazin quer in die Häuser hämmern und dann 3 Frags auf ihrem Konto verbuchen. Und man ist nahezu jedesmal beim ersten oder spätestens zweiten Treffer in die ewigen Jagdgründe abgesegelt, selbst wenn die durch ne Mauer ballern. Das hat für mich nicht wirklich was mit Skill oder Aiming zu tun (zugegeben ab und an mach ich das auch gern  ).  Beim normalen Modus hat man halt eher Chancen gerade noch so mit heiler Haut wegzukommen.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (9. Januar 2008)

hardcore is total fürn arsch. Einfach ne UZI nehmen und dauerfeuer drauf, eine kugel trifft schon ....und das reicht dann...hat wie Sackhaar schon sagt nich wirklich viel mit Skill zu tun, zumal machts auch kein spass, man hat keine chance mehr sich zu wehren, sondern es geht nur noch darum: Wer sieht wen zuerst.


----------



## JackBlack89 (9. Januar 2008)

stimmt, im hardcore modus ist das eher eine sache des pings und reaktionsschnelligkeit. da "spraye" ich oft auf den kleinen maps mit p90 und co. und auf grösseren maps kommt dann die m14-->one shot one kill<-- ins spiel. im normalen modus ist dann eher aiming gefragt und halt reaktion, weswegen ich letzteres anstrengender finde da man in diesem modus für punkte mehr arbeiten muss


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (9. Januar 2008)

Jack hat mich gestern übrigends in den Wahnsinn getrieben. War bisher einer der besten CoD4 Spieler die ich getroffen hab, hut ab!


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (9. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 09.01.2008 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade dass du am Sa nicht kommen kannst.
> Xfire und ICQ brauchst du nicht, allerdings wäre Xfire zumindest ziemlich praktisch. Zum spielen selbst reicht TS aber vollkommen aus.
> Du kannst also auch so bei uns mitmachen. Wie gesagt. Wir haben keine Vorschriften und sonstige "Zwänge".
> Andere Maps gibt es noch nicht und ein Map-Editor ist auch noch nicht draußen.
> ...



Ja will auf jeden Fall mitmachen.
Xfire werde ich mir in nexter zeit mal ansehen ... vl kommts ja doch drauf 


Wegen HC Diskussion:
Mit aiming hat es etwas weniger zu tun, mehr mit besserer reaktion und man sollte genau schauen. Wenn jemand hinter ne dünnen Mauer läuft oder du sein Gewehr herausschauen siehtst (oder seiner schatten) durgeschossen und das wars.  find ich schon gut ... 
Das haupproblem am normalen finde ich ist, dass wenn jemand von einem Haus zum anderen sprintet und ich ihn sehe verpasse ich ihm vl 1-2 Treffer ... der überlebt es und regeneriert sich im Haus wieder ... 
Der HC kann auch frustrierend sein ...  man muss ja nicht nur Hc oder nur normal zocken ... bisschen mischen und dann passt das schon ... is hald meine Meinung ...


----------



## Hard-2-Get (9. Januar 2008)

So, gestern war Ich auch mal auf dem Server - leider für eine kurze Zeitspanne, weil sich mein Router entschieden hat, mich mal aus Jux und Tollerei zu trennen. 
So schwach wie diese Rede ist auch der Sinn: Ich würd' auch mal mitmachen, wenn Ich mal wieder für irgendwas Zeit hab' (noch 4 Klausuren in 2 Wochen yippie   ) Nick in CoD4 ist Hard-2-Get   

PS: Bin noch lvl 9  

Edit: Bin zudem nicht für Hardcore, gefällt mir auf Dauer nicht.


----------



## art90 (9. Januar 2008)

ich möchte jetz auch offiziell mitmachen (obwohl ich schon seit einer Woche mit dem "TE" vorm namen punkte  ). also ingame name ist "[TE]art90", bei xfire (nutze ich, weil mein serverbrowser seit 1.4 spinnt)  heiße ich "schmarthurschmooner", falls es von belang ist.

Außerdem bin ich pro Hardcore.

PS: ist es möglich Headquarter und Search&Destroy zu rotieren?


----------



## tomtailer14 (9. Januar 2008)

ich kann Samstag auch nicht ich fahr weg.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (9. Januar 2008)

kommt heute jemand?
is grad nix los am server ...
naja komme später nochmal vorbei ...

sodale ... jetzt geht hier die post ab!


----------



## SCUX (9. Januar 2008)

ich sollte weniger Punkte sammeln und mehr auf meine Quote achten...das ist ja schauderhaft.....  
und Jack der Sack...das ist ja nicht mehr normal hier mit Punkten zu topen und ne Quote von 80/10    ...is ja alles nicht mehr normal    

*NÜSCH vergessen*:


			
				Mario27 am 09.01.2008 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Samstagabend findet auf dem Server ein Communityinternes Match statt.
> Dafür wird ein Passwort eingerichtet und alle die sich hier anmelden, bekommen das Passwort von mir zugeschickt.
> Anmeldeschluss ist Freitagnacht. Ich werde dann die Teams einteilen und jedes Team findet sich dann auf dem dazugehörigen Channel auf dem TS-Server ein. Wer Teamspeak nicht mag, kann auch ohne spielen.
> Die genaue Uhrzeit muss ich mir noch überlegen.
> ...


----------



## Mario27 (10. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 09.01.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 09.01.2008 12:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du müsstest halt TS installiert haben. 
TS-Client, nicht Server. Der Rest sollte ziemlich leicht gehen.
Ich hoffe dass sich noch einige für Sa anmelden.  

cya M27


----------



## JackBlack89 (10. Januar 2008)

also ich würde mich auch anmelden für samstag. spielmodi is warscheinlich normal oder? mit ts ist das kein problem, da bin ich dabei also warte ich nur noch auf uhrzeit und pw


----------



## SCUX (10. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 10.01.2008 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Du müsstest halt TS installiert haben.
> cya M27



und das mache/bekomme ich wo? 
(ist kein Scherz, hab das noch nie gemacht, bin eigentlich kein Zocker auf dauer)
wie gesagt:


			
				SCUX am 09.01.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> oder muss ich da was inst.?
> (bin nicht so der Freak)


----------



## Mario27 (10. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 10.01.2008 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 10.01.2008 00:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boah! Du bist vielleicht ein Holzkopf!  
Google => Teamspeak download: http://teamspeak.softonic.de/
Ich freue mich schon darauf mit dir zu reden. *g*

@Jack: Du geile Sau! Du bist am Sa SICHER in meinem Team!  
Würde mich freuen wenn du dich dem TE-Team anschließen würdest.  

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (10. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 10.01.2008 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah! Du geile Sau! Du bist am Sa SICHER in meinem Team!
> Google => Teamspeak download: http://teamspeak.softonic.de/
> Ich freue mich schon darauf mit dir zu reden. *g*
> cya M27


  
habe bei einem Kumpel mal "mitgehört" als er damit zockte...das geschreie war nicht auszuhalten...und ich habe mit meinen knapp 30Jahren in 2Minuten mindestens 20neue Schimpwörter gelernt   daher habe ich mich noch nie weiter damit befasst  
EDIT: uuups da hab ich wohl etwas fehlerhaft editiert ich Holzkopf


----------



## GW-Player (10. Januar 2008)

der junge ist ja auch nicht mehr normal.

wie kommt ihr eigentlich mit der ak47 klar?ich finde die geht gar nicht!!!


man sieht sich aufm server


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (10. Januar 2008)

AK47 geht gar nicht! Am besten gefällt mir z. Zt. die Commandoversion der AK, die geht gut ab, auch wenn se scheisse aussieht! Heude abend ab 10 auffen Server, auch TS !


----------



## GW-Player (10. Januar 2008)

Beetlejuice666 am 10.01.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> AK47 geht gar nicht! Am besten gefällt mir z. Zt. die Commandoversion der AK, die geht gut ab, auch wenn se scheisse aussieht! Heude abend ab 10 auffen Server, auch TS !



ich benutz sie im mom um die herausforderungen zu schaffen, aber so richtig ist läuft es nicht. mit der m4 komm ich bisher am besten klar.

schreibt doch alle mal eure lieblingswaffen in den verschiedenen bereichen auf.

meine sind:
sniper: barret
l mg:rpd
sturm:s.o.
mpwenn ich sie denn mal benutze;bisher) mp5


setzt es doch mal fort.


----------



## JackBlack89 (10. Januar 2008)

also 
   sturm  : je nach modus und map m14 / m4
   sniper : r700
   speci   : ak 74u / p90 
   arni      : m60


----------



## maki83 (10. Januar 2008)

JackBlack89 am 10.01.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> also
> sturm  : je nach modus und map m14 / m4
> sniper : r700
> speci   : ak 74u / p90
> arni      : m60



*schimpf*

Du hast die .50 cal vergessen


----------



## GW-Player (10. Januar 2008)

echt 

das barret ist doch immer noch das geilste


ich habe es leider noch nicht frei geschaltet. ich muss es mir immer von anderen suchen


----------



## GW-Player (10. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 10.01.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> echt
> 
> das barret ist doch immer noch das geilste
> 
> ...



eins werd ich wohl nie bei cod verstehen, warum leute nicht für tode punkte abgezogen bekommen.
ich hatte heute 9:0 kill-death-ratio und hatte die selbe punktezahl wie jemand der 9:8 hatte.

können wir nicht auch mal tdm zocken? und dann mit einem limit von 5000?!


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (10. Januar 2008)

heute kann ich leider nicht vorbeischauen ... hab morgen leider nen Test ... so der mist ... 

TDM wäre mal cool ... aber nicht immer ... abwechseld mit HQ und Sabotage wäre es schön ... 

AK ist nicht schlecht ... aber mit der M4 bin ich einfach besser ... die AK ist mir zu unpreziese und sie zieht hoch ... wenn du keinen HS machst schießt du drüber ...


----------



## GW-Player (10. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 10.01.2008 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> heute kann ich leider nicht vorbeischauen ... hab morgen leider nen Test ... so der mist ...
> 
> TDM wäre mal cool ... aber nicht immer ... abwechseld mit HQ und Sabotage wäre es schön ...
> 
> AK ist nicht schlecht ... aber mit der M4 bin ich einfach besser ... die AK ist mir zu unpreziese und sie zieht hoch ... wenn du keinen HS machst schießt du drüber ...



ja dem stimm ich voll und ganz zu. Die M4 find ich auch viel besser. 

Das mit dem Modiwechsel find ich gut, obwohl ich sabotage noch nicht gespielt hab, aber was nicht ist, kann noch werden


----------



## Yoshi92 (10. Januar 2008)

hmm ich würde auch gerne in eurem team/clan mitmachen! zocke so von 14-22:30 eigentlich den ganzen  tag, wochenende natürlich durch :>
izq: 193-348-319
hab natürlich auch skype, teamspeak und xfire.
nick wäre dann [TE]_yosh ;>


----------



## Riddick1107 (11. Januar 2008)

Ok, kannst dich ja mal in Teamspeak und auf unserem Server blicken lassen!
Man sieht sich!!   
Gruß


----------



## GW-Player (11. Januar 2008)

was ist eigentlich mit dem turnier?muss ich mich extra dafür anmelden oder reicht meine mitgliedschaft aus?

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## SCUX (11. Januar 2008)

hat hier Jemand schon mal mit CoD4 auf einem Widescreen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?
will mir die Tage nen Monitor bestellen, und würd gerne einen 19ZollWidescreen nehmen von BenQ (22Zoll geht nicht mit ner 8700GT istmir die Auflösung zu heftig)


----------



## Mario27 (11. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 11.01.2008 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist eigentlich mit dem turnier?muss ich mich extra dafür anmelden oder reicht meine mitgliedschaft aus?
> 
> gruß an alle TEler



Das ist kein Turnier.  
Am Samstag wird der Server einfach nur mit einem Passwort versehen damit nicht jeder joinen kann, sondern nur Leute die sich bei mir "angemeldet" haben. Ich schicke denjenigen dann das Passwort und das wars.
Anmelden musst du dich trotzdem da du sonst nicht das Passwort von mir bekommst.  
Am liebsten wäre es mir natürlich per o-mail, weil ich dann nicht den halben Thread durchsuchen muss.

cya M27


----------



## JackBlack89 (11. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 11.01.2008 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hat hier Jemand schon mal mit CoD4 auf einem Widescreen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?
> will mir die Tage nen Monitor bestellen, und würd gerne einen 19ZollWidescreen nehmen von BenQ (22Zoll geht nicht mit ner 8700GT istmir die Auflösung zu heftig)



ich hab einen samsung 226bw und eine auflösung von 1680x1050. bei cod4 hab ich keinerlei probleme, kannst dir also einen widescreen holen


----------



## Hard-2-Get (11. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 11.01.2008 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hat hier Jemand schon mal mit CoD4 auf einem Widescreen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?
> will mir die Tage nen Monitor bestellen, und würd gerne einen 19ZollWidescreen nehmen von BenQ (22Zoll geht nicht mit ner 8700GT istmir die Auflösung zu heftig)



Auf meinen Breitbild-bildschirm nicht.  

Edit: Das selbe wie bei JackBlack89


----------



## SCUX (11. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 11.01.2008 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meinen Breitbild-bildschirm nicht.
> 
> Edit: Das selbe wie bei JackBlack89


schön, und welchen http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=3110&tid=6333103    
-----

wie istdas mit morgen?*aufdieUhrschau* ja morgen! gibt esschon eine Uhrzeit und Manschaftslisten..oder spielen wir wie immer ohne feste Manschaften nur eben mit Passwort?

n8! schon mal..und bis morgen....


----------



## Mario27 (12. Januar 2008)

Sa. 21 Uhr. Keine Lust Mails zu schreiben.... :>
Passwort für den Server ab genannter Zeit lautet: 4LPH40M3G4.
Wer kommen will, der soll auch. Teamspeak wäre vorteilhaft ist aber kein Zwang.

cya M27


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 12.01.2008 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sa. 21 Uhr. Keine Lust Mails zu schreiben.... :>
> Passwort für den Server ab genannter Zeit lautet: 4LPH40M3G4.
> Wer kommen will, der soll auch. Teamspeak wäre vorteilhaft ist aber kein Zwang.
> 
> cya M27



Ich freu mich schon riesig auf heute. Haben ja auch gestern bzw. heute nacht fast 5 1/2 Stunden am Stück gespielt und war richtig geil. Das erfreuliche ist, dass auch der Server total super läuft. Waren teilweise alle 24 Slots voll und auch jetzt spielen noch 16 Leute. Also läuft alles perfekt


----------



## GW-Player (12. Januar 2008)

wenn wir denn auch mit teamspeak spielen, sollten die leute aber auch mal was zum spiel sagen(taktik-ansagen) und nicht nur in den channel gehen und nur zuhören

[Edit] Zumindest sollte einer die ansagen machen


----------



## GW-Player (12. Januar 2008)

Shadow_Man am 12.01.2008 03:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu mich schon riesig auf heute. Haben ja auch gestern bzw. heute nacht fast 5 1/2 Stunden am Stück gespielt und war richtig geil. Das erfreuliche ist, dass auch der Server total super läuft. Waren teilweise alle 24 Slots voll und auch jetzt spielen noch 16 Leute. Also läuft alles perfekt



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, die zwei mal, die ich auf dem server war, lief er einwandfrei.

der server ist echt gut.

wie seid ihr eigentlich an den server gekommen?

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## JackBlack89 (12. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 12.01.2008 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn wir denn auch mit teamspeak spielen, sollten die leute aber auch mal was zum spiel sagen(taktik-ansagen) und nicht nur in den channel gehen und nur zuhören
> 
> [Edit] Zumindest sollte einer die ansagen machen



wichtig dabei ist dann natürlich das man für die meisten stellen auch "spitznamen" oder sowas hat. in bf2 gab es auf karkand für fast jede stelle einen namen (nicht nur die flaggen). eine andere alternative wäre wenn man die map in zonen einteilt  (jetzt nicht osten und westen   ). das können wir ja am heutigen abend besprechen oder es kommt von selbst eine lösung.


edit: ich hab ein gutes taktiktool gefunden, wäre gut wenn ihr euch das saugt http://www.team-bielefeld.de/files/cod4/tools/GTactix_setup.zip einer hostet dann den toolserver und die anderen joinen drauf. im ts besprechen wir dann die taktik und sowas, am besten jedes team für sich^^

edit2: hiermal ein vorschlag für backlot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rechts klicken und grafik anzeigen.


----------



## GW-Player (12. Januar 2008)

ich habe mir das tool mal gezogen und muss sagen, das es wirklich ein paar nette funktionen hat


----------



## art90 (12. Januar 2008)

ich hab leider kein headset, muss mich wohl rumkommandieren lassen  

ich finde, das mit den taktiken würde mehr sinn machen, wenn wir als [TE]-Team zusammen (in einem Team) gegen andere spielen würden. wenn wir nur intern spielen ist das wohl nicht nötig, da man vielleicht auch mal das team wechseln will usw.


----------



## GW-Player (12. Januar 2008)

art90 am 12.01.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab leider kein headset, muss mich wohl rumkommandieren lassen
> 
> ich finde, das mit den taktiken würde mehr sinn machen, wenn wir als [TE]-Team zusammen (in einem Team) gegen andere spielen würden. wenn wir nur intern spielen ist das wohl nicht nötig, da man vielleicht auch mal das team wechseln will usw.



stimmt 

wann machen wir sowas mal?gegen andere spielen!!!


----------



## Mario27 (12. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 12.01.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> art90 am 12.01.2008 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theoretisch können wir das immer machen. Dazu müssen die TEler einfach dem Team beitreten in dem die andern TEler sind.  Außerdem haben wir auf dem TS-Server zwei Sub-Channels. Team 1 und Team 2. Also dürfte es keine Probleme geben.

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (12. Januar 2008)

ich kann heute leider nicht um 21 uhr dabei sein. 

ich will mir heute im kino i am legend angucken, ich denke ich werd um 22:30(oder später) zu euch stoßen.

viel spaß beim spiel

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## SCUX (12. Januar 2008)

so hab jetzt Teamspeak installiert...muss ich da vor dem spielen noch was einstellen?
oder einfach starten---Spiel starten----Server beitreten---und euer Gequatsche anhören    

kann ich Skype weiterhin nebenbei laufen lassen? (hab ne 6000er Leitung)
komme heute gegen 21:30 mit 2weiteren


----------



## Mario27 (12. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 12.01.2008 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> so hab jetzt Teamspeak installiert...muss ich da vor dem spielen noch was einstellen?
> oder einfach starten---Spiel starten----Server beitreten---und euer Gequatsche anhören
> 
> kann ich Skype weiterhin nebenbei laufen lassen? (hab ne 6000er Leitung)
> komme heute gegen 21:30 mit 2weiteren



Genau. TS-Server joinen -> CoD4-Server joinen.  
Skype kannst auch nebenbei laufen lassen. Dann solltest du in TS allerdings die Push2talk-Funktion aktivieren weil es sonst zu missverständnissen kommen könnte *g*
Kannst auch gern jetzt schon auf den TS-Server kommen. Ich bin ganz alleine und mir ist langweilig.   

cya M27


----------



## Hard-2-Get (12. Januar 2008)

So, Ich bin heute Abend mit von der Partie. Komm dann so um viertel Zehn (21:15   ) auf die beiden Server.

PS: Kannst mich dann auch in die Teamliste im Startpost eintragen, Ich bleib dabei.


----------



## SCUX (12. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 12.01.2008 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst auch gern jetzt schon auf den TS-Server kommen. Ich bin ganz alleine und mir ist langweilig.
> 
> cya M27


skype hat sich erledigt, das zickt rum seid 3Tagen...kann keine Verbindung aufbauen   hab schon neu installiert mit allem pipapo....

komme erst später...hab nur schnell Teamspeak drauf gemacht....jetzt ist Kinderzeit   (EDIT: damit meine ich nicht das jetzt Kinder spielen..SONDERN das ich jetzt mit meinem Kind spiele   )

und ich nehm an der hier


> Teamspeak Server
> 
> IP: 85.114.130.53:8829
> 
> ----[TE]CoD4---- Channel Passwort: [TE]


ist noch aktuell ... nur mit dem neuen Passwort


----------



## Mario27 (12. Januar 2008)

@SCUX: Ja,dieser Server ist es. Channel-Passwort ist [TE].

@Hard-2-Get: Wenn Shadman es schafft, sich für eine Minute von WoW loszureißen, wirst du eingetragen.  

cya M27


----------



## Hard-2-Get (12. Januar 2008)

Schon geschehen, wunderbar. Dann bis in einer Stunde


----------



## Mario27 (12. Januar 2008)

Der Server ist (nur) für heute im Hardcore-Modus.
Wer das nicht versäumen möchte, sollte ab 21 Uhr kommen.  

cya M27


----------



## art90 (13. Januar 2008)

jack hat uns im stich gelassen.......  
aber war schon lustig heut


----------



## Mario27 (13. Januar 2008)

Hardcore suckt.... Ab Morgen wieder normal. :>
War trotzdem ziemlich witzig, obwohl heute nicht so viele Leute aufm Server waren.

cya M27


----------



## art90 (13. Januar 2008)

wenn sich mal mehr fremde auf dem server einfinden, kann ja scux und sein frontlinienfußvolk auch mal auf unserer seite spielen.

PS: mit der kleinen kalashnikov geht es auf normal bestimmt genauso schnell wie auf hardcore


----------



## SCUX (13. Januar 2008)

art90 am 13.01.2008 01:35 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sich mal mehr fremde auf dem server einfinden, kann ja scux und sein frontlinienfußvolk auch mal auf unserer seite spielen.


  
auch wenn Riddick sich anpisst wegen "Namen"  
ich glaub ich gründe ein *Multi*_Label_Clan     
Die sind eigentlich ok, halt bis auf das sie irre sind   


Spoiler



wenn wir uns unterhalten geht es richtig heftig zu sache, sind aber im realen Leben recht gute Freunde, und manchmal verstehn Sie7Die nicht das man einfach mal die klappe hält wenn man wo neu ist  



war schönes Spiel heute.....nur schade das wir nicht mal feste Teams machen und nur unter uns spielen....


----------



## Mario27 (13. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 13.01.2008 03:32 schrieb:
			
		

> art90 am 13.01.2008 01:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieser Riddick (nicht der von uns!) ist wirklich eine ganz schöne Nervensäge.
Ich war oft kurz davor ihn zu kicken. Also wie der provoziert.... ein wahres Talent.  Sag ihm doch mal, dass er die Klappe halten soll.  
Ansonsten wars heute wirklich recht witzig, aber der Hardcore-Modus ist nichts für mich.

cya M27


----------



## tomtailer14 (13. Januar 2008)

War gestern echt lustig   
Am besten war aber dieser smokingsmith 



Spoiler



you beach!!!!!


   

PS: Hardcore können wier öfters spielen


----------



## Hard-2-Get (13. Januar 2008)

War echt klasse (ja bin jetzt erst aufgestanden   ).Ich möchte mich nochmal in aller Höflichkeit bei mario und Shadow_Man entschuldigen, dass Ich so abrupt beenden musste, aber T-Offline hielt es wohl nicht für angemessen, mich weiterspielen zu lassen.    :-o


----------



## Crassuss (13. Januar 2008)

hey ich habe mitbekommen dass es cod4 clan gibt und wollt fragen ob ich einsteigen kann ,bin zur zeit lvl 20 aber des wird sich schnell ändern ^^


----------



## art90 (13. Januar 2008)

Crassuss am 13.01.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hey ich habe mitbekommen dass es cod4 clan gibt und wollt fragen ob ich einsteigen kann ,bin zur zeit lvl 20 aber des wird sich schnell ändern ^^



spiel doch erst ein paar mal mit, 


Spoiler



vielleicht magst du uns ja nicht


  

PS: kann mir jemand ein gescheites headset für ca. 30€ , max. 40€ empfehlen?
es sollte gute soundqualität haben, nicht drücken 



Spoiler



(am besten sollte ich meine ohren auch nach 3std spielen noch spüren können)


 und nicht zu schwer sein


----------



## JackBlack89 (13. Januar 2008)

ja ich hatte gestern noch besuch und konnte leider nur kurz mitspielen. ich bin aber heute wieder dabei, und hoffe das wir hardcore noch mal irgendwann spielen da ich in dem modus zuhause bin


----------



## GW-Player (13. Januar 2008)

art90 am 13.01.2008 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Crassuss am 13.01.2008 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



einmal wäre hier das Speedlink Medusa Jack (Stereo)

oder das hier, das Logitech Digital Precision Gaming

ich persönlich habe ein Medusa, aber eins mit 5.1-klang(,welches aber den finaziellen Rahmen sprengen würde) und es drückt nicht mal nach einer ganzen Nacht durchspielen.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (13. Januar 2008)

kommt heute wer auf den server?
bin grand drauf ... tote hose ist da ...


----------



## SCUX (13. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 13.01.2008 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> kommt heute wer auf den server?
> bin grand drauf ... tote hose ist da ...


mmh schaue gleich mal rein,,,,,


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (13. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 13.01.2008 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> AxelFoly3000 am 13.01.2008 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



verdammt da haben wir uns verpasst ... bin dann auch nen anderen server und habe das forum nicht aktualisiert ... 
sollte mir vl Xfire zulegen damit ich das mal mitbekomme wo ihr alle zockt ...


----------



## SCUX (13. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 13.01.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> verdammt da haben wir uns verpasst ...


ich schaue in 2min rein...hoffe es ist einer da..


----------



## art90 (13. Januar 2008)

na wo seid ihr denn?


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (13. Januar 2008)

art90 am 13.01.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> na wo seid ihr denn?



jetzt is was los ... ich hab euch gefunden


----------



## SCUX (13. Januar 2008)

*wie lange ist Eure gesammt Spielzeit   
habe 3T4St42Min *
keine Ahnung ob das viel ist,,,,was habt Ihr so?
das letzte mal das ich ein Spiel so viel gespielt habe war C&C_Generäle


----------



## JackBlack89 (14. Januar 2008)

ne is nicht viel glaub ich, aber ich hab noch weniger 2t 23h 59m


----------



## art90 (14. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 13.01.2008 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> *wie lange ist Eure gesammt Spielzeit
> habe 3T4St42Min *
> keine Ahnung ob das viel ist,,,,was habt Ihr so?
> das letzte mal das ich ein Spiel so viel gespielt habe war C&C_Generäle



Ich hab 2T0St33min lvl 50

das ist das erste mal, dass ich einen shooter online spiele aufgrund von weißen flecken auf der breitbandkarte.

ps: ist shadow_man ein wow-opfer?, kommt mir irgendwie so vor


----------



## JackBlack89 (14. Januar 2008)

art90 am 14.01.2008 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: ist shadow_man ein wow-opfer?, kommt mir irgendwie so vor


ach was, das ist glaub ich sogar eher unterdurschnittlich  . wenn ich diese geschichten höre von 80tage spielzeit mit schamane oder sowas


----------



## SCUX (14. Januar 2008)

Zeiten bitte aller Profile addieren


----------



## JackBlack89 (14. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 14.01.2008 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Zeiten bitte aller Profile addieren



  wieviele hast du denn, ich hab nur einen und das ist jackblack.


----------



## SCUX (14. Januar 2008)

JackBlack89 am 14.01.2008 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 14.01.2008 00:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich habe einen mit dem ich spiele, ich hatte mir mal einen anderen gemacht bevor ich wusste das man über Mehrspieleroptionen den Namen ändern kann  
EDIT: ich kenne aber welche die einfach nochmal bei 1 angefangen haben...


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Januar 2008)

Ich hab 1 Tag, 7 Stunden und 15 Minuten. Naja was daran liegt, dass ich ja noch nicht soo lange dabei bin. Ganz ehrlich: Vorher hat mich CoD eigentlich nie interessiert und ich hätte es mir wahrscheinlich nie geholt. Aber Mario hat so lange an mir herumgequengelt, bis ich es mir zugelegt hab. 
Aber hab es nicht bereut, denn der MP Modus ist wirklich klasse gelungen und macht verdammt viel Spass, vor allem mit so netten Leuten  Daher war es eine gute Idee, das Team/den Clan zu gründen. 



			
				art90 am 14.01.2008 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: ist shadow_man ein wow-opfer?, kommt mir irgendwie so vor



Wieso? Laut Xfire hab ich doch "nur" eine Gesamtspielzeit von 2.249 Stunden.  
Ein WoW-Opfer hat bestimmt das 5- oder 10-fache davon


----------



## SCUX (14. Januar 2008)

ach ja @Führungspersonal..
bitte ändert auf dem Startposting meinen Namen in [TE]Stingray    den werde ich nehmen wenn ich mit euch bin...


Spoiler



-D7S-wird sich eh wohl im Sand verlaufen mit der Zeit, aber so kann ich mit dem einen Nick mit euch und mit dem anderen bei meinen Jungs spielen


danke   

übrigens auch wenn es ganz zwanglos zugeht, so einmal im Monat sollte sowas wie ein TE Match stattfinden (oder 2x zu versch.Uhrzeiten, das alle mal können)...*so ne art Rudelschießen im Deathmatch*...streng limitiert auf TE Leutz....
das sorgt erstens für (internen)Spaß, zweitens für objektive Kräfteverhältnisse, und drittens für flotten Gesprächsstoff hier im Forum


----------



## JackBlack89 (14. Januar 2008)

ja den spass kann ich mir vorstellen, alles sind sauer weil es keine teams gibt und verlassen den server   . gegen ein match hab ich nix aber dann lieber mit teams, so dass sich wenigstens eine seite amüsiert *g* . ich selber kann gar nicht gut verlieren, also von der person her nicht vom können. ich hab mir das mal irgendwann abgewöhnt


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 14.01.2008 01:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja @Führungspersonal..
> bitte ändert auf dem Startposting meinen Namen in [TE]Stingray    den werde ich nehmen wenn ich mit euch bin...



Jop, ist bereits geändert.



> übrigens auch wenn es ganz zwanglos zugeht, so einmal im Monat sollte sowas wie ein TE Match stattfinden (oder 2x zu versch.Uhrzeiten, das alle mal können)...*so ne art Rudelschießen im Deathmatch*...streng limitiert auf TE Leutz....
> das sorgt erstens für (internen)Spaß, zweitens für objektive Kräfteverhältnisse, und drittens für flotten Gesprächsstoff hier im Forum



Ja, wäre ich auch dafür, müssten sich halt nur genügend Leute finden, die dann auch mitmachen.


----------



## SCUX (14. Januar 2008)

JackBlack89 am 14.01.2008 01:15 schrieb:
			
		

> gegen ein match hab ich nix aber dann lieber mit teams,


alle gegen Black    dann wirds knapp....wobei du dann mehr Zielscheiben hast und die wahrscheinlichkeit einen allein zu finden sehr gering ist  
 
ich bin in der Regel auch für Teams, leider ist es oft so das sich die besten zwei drei immer zusammenrotten und dann loslegen.....
daher wären mal ein paar interne Deathmatches ne schöne Sache um sich gegenseitig etwas einzuordnen (nicht selten entscheidet ja auch nur das Glück), denn DANN könnten die Chefs Teams besser einteilen und so für einen besseren Spielfluss sorgen!
einer der Gründer müsste sich dann halt mal ein paar Notizen machen, um eine Einteilung zu machen,.....
(ich weis schon das die Hauptsache der Spaß_am_Spiel ist, und das es keine festen Verpflichtungen gibt kommt mir als Arbeitenderfamilienvater sehr gelegen Zeittechnich, ABER ein paar kleine feste Absprachen wären schon schön...so fürs Gruppendazugehörigkeitsgefühl


----------



## tomtailer14 (14. Januar 2008)

deathmatches wären cool dann könnten wier besser in Teams spielen, da jeder weis wie gut der andere is


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (14. Januar 2008)

ich hab gestern 2T23H22M  erreicht ...


----------



## art90 (14. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 13.01.2008 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> art90 am 13.01.2008 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe mir nun das medusa stereo und die mx518 bestellt. hoffe es kommt schnell.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (14. Januar 2008)

0d 13h 36m

Level 36

Wegen Deathmatch: 
Das sollte dann aber alles in geregelten Bahnen laufen, mit mehr als 8 Leuten hat mir kein Deathmatch wirklich Freude bereitet. Alles rennt rum und ballert aufs Geratewohl durch Wände, das ist doch nciht mehr feierlich.


----------



## tomtailer14 (14. Januar 2008)

17h 36min Rang 37,

hab letztens Deathmatch mit 40 mann gespielt das war zum   bis zu 10 sind in ordnung aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## SCUX (14. Januar 2008)

1 Mario27(Leader)------------------------------[TE]Typh00n
 2 Shadow_Man(Co-Leader)-----------------[TE]Shadow_Man
 3 Riddick1107(Co-Leader)-------------------[TE]Riddick
 4 GW-Player--------------------------------------[TE]jHammer
 5 Beetlejuice666--------------------------------[TE]BeeTleJu!ce
 6 tomtailer14-------------------------------------[TE]Tomtailer14
 7 Sackhaar----------------------------------------[TE]Sackhaar
 8 CraVen1511------------------------------------[TE]CraVen
 9 AxelFoly3000-----------------------------------[TE]Axel_Foly
10 SCUX---------------------------------------------[TE]Stingray
11 art90----------------------------------------------[TE]art90
12 Yoshi92------------------------------------------[TE]_yosh
13 JackBlack89-----------------------------------[TE]JackBlack
14 Hard-2-Get--------------------------------------[TE]Hard-2-Get

*und da eh nie alle können*, wird es wohl keine Abschießparty, sondern auf einer anständigen Map ein gepflegtes Abschießen   
soll ja nicht so oft sein..einmal im Monat mit angekündigten Termin...oder so


----------



## GW-Player (14. Januar 2008)

@scux irgendwie versteh ich deinen post nicht

was soll die auflistung am anfang deines posts?


----------



## SCUX (14. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 14.01.2008 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> @scux irgendwie versteh ich deinen post nicht
> was soll die auflistung am anfang deines posts?


na da einige befürchten das es bei einem Deathmatch zu einem Sinnlosen rumgeballer kommen könnte, und verglaiche gezogen haben mit Maßenballern,
wollte ich mit derAuflistung klarmachen das wir ja gar nicht so viele sind, und auf einer entsprechend großen Karte mit *ca 10Mann *ein scönes Spielchen zu stande kommen könnte


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (14. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 14.01.2008 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 14.01.2008 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da kann ich nur zustimmen, bei einer groß genugen map ist es kein problem ... aber bitte nicht blog als Deathmatch map verwenden ... da wird dann nur mehr gesnipert ...  aber auf einer anderen großen map wird es sicher spaß machen.


----------



## GW-Player (15. Januar 2008)

am besten ist doch shipment      

was ist denn mit district oder downpour?
wir könnten doch ab und zu mal eine snipermap spielen?!z.b overgrown oder bloc?


----------



## SCUX (15. Januar 2008)

wenn die Herren Gründer es gebacken bekommen das ALLE oben stehenden 14Spieler auf einer Karte sind...dann zieh ich mein Hut und verneige mich!   
im Ernst, es ist schwierig viele Leutechen zusammen zu bekommen an einem bestimmten Tag und Uhrzeit...
wenn 10 mitmachen wäre das doch voll der Kracher...Absprachen wie PISTOLENRUNDE oder MESSERRUNDE wären doch super funny..
naja mal sehn...Chefche kann ja mal nen Termin setzen


----------



## Mario27 (15. Januar 2008)

I'm back. Nach schwerer Krankheit melde ich mich wieder zurück.
Es hat sich hier doch so einiges getan. Ich werde mich bemühen, eure Vorschläge und Ideen umzusetzen. Natürlich hängt auch ein großer Teil des Erfolgs von euch ab. Wenn nicht viele mitmachen, wirds auch nix. Das ist klar.
Jedenfalls freut es mich, dass einige hier so viel Engagement zeigen.  
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich heute auf dem Server spielen werde. Trotzdem noch viel Spaß. Wegen dem DM etc. werde ich mir noch Gedanken machen.

cya M27


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (15. Januar 2008)

Die Links zu den Bildern mit den Bezeichnungen der Orte sind echt cool!
Da Fällt die eindeutige Kommunikation um einiges leichter, falls wir mal vorhaben TS auch Spieltaktisch zu nutzen


----------



## SCUX (15. Januar 2008)

heut was los   
in den letzten Tagen waren ja immer ein paar TE´ler auf dem dcf Server unterwegs...und waren meist vorne mit dabei


----------



## Mario27 (15. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 15.01.2008 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> heut was los
> in den letzten Tagen waren ja immer ein paar TE´ler auf dem dcf Server unterwegs...und waren meist vorne mit dabei



dcf Server?

cya M27


----------



## art90 (15. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 15.01.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 15.01.2008 22:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



81.169.162.218


----------



## SCUX (15. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 15.01.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 15.01.2008 22:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich glaub der kam mal in dem COD4/Rangliste/Namen usw Thread vor...
hatten Ihn jedenfalls in meiner FAV Liste und habe dort schon einige TE´ler gesehn ....
(jetzt gibts Mecker weil Wir fremdgehn  )


----------



## Mario27 (15. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 15.01.2008 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 15.01.2008 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso fremdgehen? Wir sind ja kein Clan. *g* Wir sind "nur" ein Team ohne Zwänge oder Verpflichtungen. Unser  Server ist aber in letzter Zeit wirklich nur rar besucht. Wenn ihr Freunde habt die CoD4 spielen, dann macht doch mal ein wenig Werbung.  
Diese Woche wirds schwer für mich. Kann wahrscheinlich erst am Wochenende wieder mitspielen.
Btw: Ich bräucht vllt. jemanden der mir ein wenig hilft. Serverzeiten, den Server wieder füllen etc....
Freiwillige?

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (15. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 15.01.2008 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw: Ich bräucht vllt. jemanden der mir ein wenig hilft. Serverzeiten, den Server wieder füllen etc....
> Freiwillige?
> 
> cya M27


on_the_Way ...
aber alleine durch die Gegend zu rennen ist öde   
mal schauen ob was los ist


----------



## Mario27 (15. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 15.01.2008 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 15.01.2008 23:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte das eher im Sinne von Co-Leader. Helfende Hand oder sowas in der Art. Langsam wirds doch etwas anstrengend.  

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (16. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 15.01.2008 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte das eher im Sinne von Co-Leader. Helfende Hand oder sowas in der Art. Langsam wirds doch etwas anstrengend.
> 
> cya M27


ihr seid doch 3   
ich glaub ihr bekommt zuviel Gehalt und macht nur noch Urlaub   

ach ja, wir hatten eben diese Shipment Karte oder wie die heißt...und TE hat gewonnen...wasn Geballer   97Abschüsse hatte ich auch noch nie am Stück   (Screennshot in meiner Galerie)


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (16. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 16.01.2008 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja, wir hatten eben diese Shipment Karte oder wie die heißt...und TE hat gewonnen...wasn Geballer   97Abschüsse hatte ich auch noch nie am Stück   (Screennshot in meiner Galerie)



ja das ist schon was! shipment mag ich nicht so ... da war ich noch nie gut 
Hab ihr DM gezockt oder wieder HQ?


----------



## Michael-Miggi (16. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 16.01.2008 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 15.01.2008 23:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also über 50 hab ich noch nie geschaftt...   Aber ich spiel meistens auf dem XGServer (oder so ähnlich) da sind auch voll die Cracks dabei. Derzeit werd ich leider immer schlechter... Tja, ich hoffe es doch auch mal zu euch zu schaffen. Wenn ich die Woche spiel schau ich hier vorher vorbei.

Grüße


----------



## SCUX (16. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 16.01.2008 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 16.01.2008 00:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


)öhm mit "am Stück"  meinte ich natürlich nicht in_folge sondern in einer gesammt Spielzeit    )

das war HQ
aber auf Shipment etwas einzunehmen ist etwas schwierig


----------



## GW-Player (16. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 15.01.2008 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 15.01.2008 23:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi mario,

als ich könnte mir vorstellen als co-leader tätig zu sein. ich bin zwar im spiel selber nicht so gut, aber ich denke darauf kommt es nicht an.

gruß an alleTEler

euer jHammer(aka GW-Player)


----------



## Sackerl (16. Januar 2008)

Das mit dem Server füllen ist halt immer so eine Sache. Wenn mann alleine darauf rumgurkt kommen selten mal ein paar vorbei. Aber wenn man mit 4-6 Leuten antanzt dauerts meistens nicht lange bist ordentlich was los ist. Von daher mach ich heute mal den Anfang und warte auch euch.  Vielleicht wirds ja noch was mit euch.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (16. Januar 2008)

los leute kommt ... wir sind gerade 3 am server!


----------



## SCUX (16. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 16.01.2008 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> los leute kommt ... wir sind gerade 3 am server!


komme

sooo, na heut wars ja nich so der Reißer.....
und immer diese Cheater beschimpfungen gegen Jack^^  

gibt es eigentlich Cheats? wenn ja welche?
vieleicht sollten unsere *Gruppenleiter mal klarstellen * (falls Sie das auch so sehn) das Cheater bei TE nix verloren haben!!!
falls es generell egal, oder sogar gefördert wird zu cheaten, würde ich sofart "aussteigen" und bitte um streichung meines Namens.....kann ja jeder machen was er will, ich persönlich habe etwas gegen Cheater und möchte nicht mit Ihnen in einem Team spielen!!!!!
danke


----------



## Mario27 (17. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 16.01.2008 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> AxelFoly3000 am 16.01.2008 21:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann dich beruhigen. Hier wird nicht gecheatet. Der Server läuft mit Punktbuster, also würde er sofort Alarm geben. Egal ob nun ein TEler oder sonst wer unerlaubte Mittel verwendet. Cheaten wird selbstverständlich nicht unterstützt. Ich habe schon einige Leute vom Server gebannt weil sie mit Aimbot gespielt haben.
Ich muss auch sagen, ich bin etwas schockiert, dass du das von uns denkst, SCUX. Wen ich beim cheaten erwische, ob nun TEler oder Community-Mitgleid, wird sofort vom Server gebannt. Das wird dann hier öffentlich bekanntgegeben. Diese ganzen "cheater!!!!111" oder "HaX0r!!11" Kiddies sind einfach Leute, die zu dumm sind um zu verstehen wie man messert. :>
Wenn jemand mit solchen Kommentaren öfter nervt, wird auch gekickt. Hatten wir heute auch schon.  
Jack ist wirklich verdammt gut und ich muss auch sagen, dass es mich bei seiner Spielweise nicht wundert, dass er oft das Prädikat "Cheater" aufgemalt bekommt.
Also nochmal:



> Wer auf dem TE-Server cheatet wird sofort gebannt und sollte er zur Community gehören, auch als Cheater geoutet.



cya M27


----------



## Mario27 (17. Januar 2008)

Wie wollt ihr das denn nun mit einem wöchentlichen/monatlichen Termin machen? Ich persönlich wäre für einmal monatlich und zwar am Wochenende. Einen Samstagabend pro Monat wird doch wohl ein jeder entbehren können, oder?   Dass wir also um 16h-18h anfangen und dann solange spielen wie wir wollen. Spielt ja keine Rolle was ich sage. Die Mehrheit entscheidet ohnehin.  Sagt was ihr darüber denkt.

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (17. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 17.01.2008 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe schon einige Leute vom Server gebannt weil sie mit Aimbot gespielt haben.
> Ich muss auch sagen, ich bin etwas schockiert, dass du das von uns denkst, SCUX. quote]
> 
> cya M27


_erst mal was ist Aimbot  [/i ]  

ich habe nicht gedacht das einer von TE Cheatet !!!
es gibt wohl aber genügend Menschen die noch nicht mal etwas schlechtes daran sehn*istjanureinspiel*....deshalb wollte ich nur klarstellen das ich da nicht drauf stehe   
(gegen beischeißen jeglicher Art habe ich ein persönliches Problem  ich würde es noch nicht mal sooo schlimm finden wenn Cheater nicht geoutet werden, aber ich würde halt nicht mehr mitspielen  )_


----------



## Rabowke (17. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 17.01.2008 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> _erst mal was ist Aimbot  _


Ein Aimbot ist, wie der Name schon sagt, ein Programm, welches für dich zielt.
Es gab damals für Counter-Strike ( vor den VAC Servern ) eine Menge von diesen Programmen. Du konntest sie konfigurieren, dass sie immer auf den Kopf ziehen und hattest damit fast immer 'Headshots' ... das zielen selbst hat manchmal sogar durch Wände hindurch funktioniert.

Wir haben damals recht erfolgreich in der cb / esl gespielt und mussten uns mehr als einmal irgendwelchen Cheatvorwürfen stellen.


----------



## Riddick1107 (17. Januar 2008)

Also Mario, für einen festen Termin, also einmal in einem Monat nen Samstag finde ich super! Vielleicht wäre es auch gut, das wir in der Woche irgendeinen Tag nehmen der auch fest steht!! Also einmal im Monat finde ich zu wenig!!
Daher würde ichs mal so vorschlagen:
Samstag einmal im Monat
*und*
Einen Tag in der Woche

Postet bitte auch noch eure Meinungen wie ihr es findet oder noch einen ganz anderen Vorschlag!!!


----------



## SCUX (17. Januar 2008)

mein Vorschlag:
der *erste Samstag* im Monat *ab 18Uhr **TE_FREEGAME*
man trifft sich gegen 18Uhr bis open_End (persönlich werde ich eh erst ab ca 21:30Zeit haben) und versucht möglichst das TE´ler gegen Sonstige spielen. bei wenigen Leuten natürlich auf mit gemischten Teams,
DANN
der *Donnerstag* darauf ab *22Uhr **TE_INSIDEGAME*
da sollten "NUR" TE´ler spielen, im Deathmatch behauptet man sein Können.
das Deathmatch "müsste" Punkt22Uhr begonnen werden um für Chancengleichheit zu sorgen, ab 23Uhr könnte man ja abstimmen welchen Modus/Modi man haben will und zockt so noch 1-2Stündchen untereinander.
Das Passwort kann per OMAIL geschickt werden, ist immer gleich, und darf nicht weitergegeben werden.
An allen anderen Tage "darf"(  ) natürlci auch gezockt werden  
aber einen festen Bezugspunkt fördert die Gruppengemeinschaft..wer nicht kann kann nicht, wer nur wenig kann sollte da können wo die Meisten da sind.

So das war mein Vorschlag, jetzt kann ja unser Generalvorstand sich was ausdenken und uns armen geknechteten Freiheitskämpfer befehlen was wir tun sollen   (und NEIN ich bin nicht devot  )


----------



## art90 (17. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 17.01.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> der *Donnerstag* darauf ab *22Uhr **TE_INSIDEGAME*
> da sollten "NUR" TE´ler spielen, im Deathmatch behauptet man sein Können.
> das Deathmatch "müsste" Punkt22Uhr begonnen werden um für Chancengleichheit zu sorgen, ab 23Uhr könnte man ja abstimmen welchen Modus/Modi man haben will und zockt so noch 1-2Stündchen untereinander.



donnerstag läuft prison break -> geht nicht


----------



## Hard-2-Get (17. Januar 2008)

Samstag ist natürlich super. Aber Donnerstag ab 22Uhr? Da muss Ich schon fast wieder ins Bett  :-/ Da wäre Ich mehr für Mittwoch.


----------



## Mario27 (17. Januar 2008)

Bin dann schon mal am Server....

cya M27


----------



## Riddick1107 (17. Januar 2008)

Stimmt Prison Break kommt dann immer!!!  Heute auch *gucken*!! 
Kann man ja aufnehmen!!!
Naja 22Uhr ist wirklich ein wenig spät, ich denke mal wir können auch so ab 20 Uhr anfangen!!! Wäre für die meisten denk ich mal besser!


----------



## SCUX (17. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 17.01.2008 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag ist natürlich super. Aber Donnerstag ab 22Uhr? Da muss Ich schon fast wieder ins Bett  :-/ Da wäre Ich mehr für Mittwoch.





			
				art90 am 17.01.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> donnerstag läuft prison break -> geht nicht


welcher Tag das sein würde könnte abgestimmt oder einfach bestimmt werden..


----------



## GW-Player (18. Januar 2008)

hi,

ich muss leider für die nächsten tage entschuldigen, da im mom mein internet nicht funzt. 

ich geh im mom nur in der schule online, daher werd ich mich nur noch selten melden können.

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2008)

Also wegen des festen Termins: Mir persönlich ist es egal, macht das unter Euch aus. Ich bin eh jeden Tag den ganzen Tag zu Hause und hab immer Zeit 



			
				GW-Player am 18.01.2008 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> ich muss leider für die nächsten tage entschuldigen, da im mom mein internet nicht funzt.
> 
> ...



Mein Beileid    Ich weiß wie das ist, hatte im Dezember auch mal 10 Tage kein Internet, da fühlte man sich gleich wie von der Welt abgeschnitten


----------



## art90 (19. Januar 2008)

wie wärs mit samstag, 20 Uhr          frei für alle deathmatch


----------



## JackBlack89 (19. Januar 2008)

ich bin ab morgen 7 tage nicht da, hoffe ihr habt auch ohne mich spass    . für den termin am wochenende bin ich auch und unter der woche is mir auch egal. also bis denn und frohes killen schaffen.


----------



## art90 (19. Januar 2008)

JackBlack89 am 19.01.2008 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ab morgen 7 tage nicht da, hoffe ihr habt auch ohne mich spass    . für den termin am wochenende bin ich auch und unter der woche is mir auch egal. also bis denn und frohes killen schaffen.



darf ich raten: kursfahrt/skifahrt? ^^


----------



## JackBlack89 (19. Januar 2008)

art90 am 19.01.2008 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich raten: kursfahrt/skifahrt? ^^




ah  the next uri gellar   . jo stimmt ich freu mich schon auf die 8 stunden busfahrt   .


----------



## Mario27 (19. Januar 2008)

JackBlack89 am 19.01.2008 00:49 schrieb:
			
		

> art90 am 19.01.2008 00:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß. Um 6 Uhr Morgenfrüh aufstehen.... Ich beneide dich.  
Komm gesund und wohlerhalten wieder zurück. Wehe du kannst danach nix mehr!   

cya M27


----------



## art90 (19. Januar 2008)

JackBlack89 am 19.01.2008 00:49 schrieb:
			
		

> art90 am 19.01.2008 00:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



acht stunden sind schön, ich musste letztes jahr 12 oder so fahren im soooo bequemen bus  

und morgen muss ich zur schule    ² um an einem tag frei zu bekommen, an dem jede andere schule sowieso frei hat


----------



## Mario27 (19. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mir überlegt, das Team um ein weiteres Spiel zu erweitern.
Ich persönlich würde ein Strategiespiel bevorzugen um ein wenig Abwechslung zu bekommen, aber letzten Endes liegt die Entscheidung bei euch ob ihr ein 2. Spiel wollt und welches Spiel das sein soll.  

cya M27


----------



## JackBlack89 (19. Januar 2008)

die idee mit einem zweiten spiel finde ich gut. ein strategiespiel wäre bei mir ebenfalls die erste wahl, da ich auch in diesem genre über erfahrung verfüge  .


----------



## Hard-2-Get (19. Januar 2008)

Find Ich gut. Ich schlage mal was vor: äähm... ääh.... mir fällt grad keins ein.  Mal in meinen Schrank gucken.

Wie wär's mit Age of Empires 2 oder 3? Oder Supreme Commander? Oder C&C (Generals oder 3, oder villeicht auch RA2)?
Naja, das wärs mal von mir.  

Valete Amici!


----------



## SCUX (19. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 19.01.2008 03:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir überlegt, das Team um ein weiteres Spiel zu erweitern.
> Ich persönlich würde ein Strategiespiel bevorzugen um ein wenig Abwechslung zu bekommen, aber letzten Endes liegt die Entscheidung bei euch ob ihr ein 2. Spiel wollt und welches Spiel das sein soll.
> 
> cya M27


Herr der Ringe; Schlacht um Mittelerde 2[Hexenkönig]     
rüschtüsch goil   
habs schon ein paar Wochen nicht mehr gezockt...aber Wir (die anderen Chaoten von CoD4 und ich) wren recht gut..nicht zuletzt durch Skype Absprachen...
das könnte man auch mal 4gegen4 Spielen usw!!!!

EDIT: oder einfach das nächst beste was veröffentlich wird..dann hätten alle die gleichen Voraussetzungen!


----------



## art90 (19. Januar 2008)

da es ein wenig untergegangen ist: wie siehts aus mit heute 20Uhr?


----------



## GW-Player (19. Januar 2008)

art90 am 19.01.2008 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> da es ein wenig untergegangen ist: wie siehts aus mit heute 20Uhr?



mein internet funzt wieder!!!!        

ich denke mal heute werde ich dann auch wieder dabei sein!!!

wenn jack jetzt mal weg ist, haben ja auch mal andere die möglichkeit auf den ersten platz zu kommen  

@jack gibt es eigentlich ein genre das du absolut nicht kannst? dann schlag ich ein spiel dieses genre vor

nein, nein spaß beiseite, wie wäre es denn mit coh?

so man sieht sich aufm server


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Januar 2008)

Also ich werd nachher so um 20 Uhr auf dem Server sein, wer gerne mitmachen will ist herzlich willkommen 

Und wegen des Strategiespieles. Da müsst ihr dann wohl auf mich verzichten *g* Das ist nämlich das Genre, dass ich so gut wie gar nicht spiele, wirklich extrem selten, hab da keinen Plan von.

Gibt es hier eigentlich auch noch andere Spieler die WoW zocken?    Weil da könnte man ja dann auch eine eigene Gilde gründen


----------



## Sackerl (19. Januar 2008)

Kann heut mal wieder nicht mitzocken. Bin bei meiner Freundin und da gibt es weder richtiges DSL (nur DSL light) noch einen vernünftigen Zocker-PC. 
Also ein zweites Spiel wäre schon nicht schlecht.  Ich wäre da auch für ein Strategiespiel. Welches ist mir eigentlich relativ egal. Hab hier C&C Generals + Zero Hour und C&C 3. Aber wenn sich alle auf eines einigen würden, dann würd ich mir das halt noch holen. Kosten ja meist nicht mehr viel Geld.  Bin allerdings mal so richtig schlecht im Strategie-Sektor. Mit Hotkeys wird bei mir eigentlich kaum gearbeitet sondern immer schön gemütlich mit der Maus rumklicken.


----------



## tomtailer14 (19. Januar 2008)

also ich wäre für company of heroes. Klasse strategie Spiel und kostet nicht mehr alzuviel


----------



## Mario27 (20. Januar 2008)

Hey art90! Ich wollte das jetzt nicht im Spiel diskutieren weil das den Spielfluss für die andern zerstören würde, aber:
Klar war mein Ergebnis besser! 24:14 ist doch wohl (rein logisch) besser als 28:29. Mir ist klar, dass im Spiel, verlorene Leben nicht abgezogen werden, wenn es aber so wäre, hätte die Krone mir gehört!  
Das war mein Standpunkt zu dem Thema. *g*

cya M27


----------



## art90 (20. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 20.01.2008 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey art90! Ich wollte das jetzt nicht im Spiel diskutieren weil das den Spielfluss für die andern zerstören würde, aber:
> Klar war mein Ergebnis besser! 24:14 ist doch wohl (rein logisch) besser als 28:29. Mir ist klar, dass im Spiel, verlorene Leben nicht abgezogen werden, wenn es aber so wäre, hätte die Krone mir gehört!
> Das war mein Standpunkt zu dem Thema. *g*
> 
> cya M27



trotzdem: ich erster, du nix erster (nur zweiter    )
kleine ak rockt das haus


----------



## Mario27 (20. Januar 2008)

Der Server ist jetzt auf Hardcore eingestellt. Ich kann ihn jetzt jederzeit einfach umstellen. Hardcore <-> Normal oder HQ <-> TDM. Alles ist möglich.
Im Moment läuft Hardcore mit TDM. Abwechslung muss sein.  

cya M27


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (20. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 20.01.2008 06:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Server ist jetzt auf Hardcore eingestellt. Ich kann ihn jetzt jederzeit einfach umstellen. Hardcore <-> Normal oder HQ <-> TDM. Alles ist möglich.
> Im Moment läuft Hardcore mit TDM. Abwechslung muss sein.
> 
> cya M27



da muss ich gleich mal reinschaun ... hoffentlich ist da wer 
... aber zuerst muss ich das modding tool noch entpacken  ...  kenn mich zwar damit nicht aus ... aber ansehen muss man sich das schon mal

edit: verdammt nix los ... vl später


----------



## GW-Player (20. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 17.01.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag:
> Der *erste Samstag* im Monat *ab 18Uhr **TE_FREEGAME*
> Man trifft sich gegen 18Uhr bis open_End (persönlich werde ich eh erst ab ca 21:30Zeit haben) und versucht möglichst das TE´ler gegen Sonstige spielen. bei wenigen Leuten natürlich auf mit gemischten Teams,
> DANN
> ...


Im Prinzip finde ich den Vorschlag eigentlich ganz gut 

Nur die Zeiten sind etwas unglücklich gewählt



> meinen Vorschlag:
> 
> Unter der Woche gucken alle *ab 20 uhr jede Stunde*(wenn sie spielen wollen) auf dem Server vorbei und *bleiben ein paar min drauf*, wenn sich bis dahin keiner dazu gesellt hat, können sie einfach wieder gehen, so kommt es vielleicht mal zu mehr oder weniger zufälligen Matches und es herrscht nicht die ganze zeit tote Hose auf unserem Server.
> *Dies wären dann Public-Matches!!!*
> ...


So das wäre dann mein Vorschlag gewesen

Ich werde mich dann auch mal darum kümmern, dass mal ein paar externe Spieler dazu kommen(nicht als Teammember, sondern als Opf...ich meinte natürlich Gegner)



> Ich guck auch mal, ob ich es noch hinkriege, ein paar Taktiken mit diesem Tool, zu machen. Dazu müsste ich nur eure Lieblingsklasse wissen.





> Ich würde außerdem auch vorschlagen, dass wir mal unsere XFire-Namen(falls vorhanden) hier posten.
> Mit diesem Messenger könnten dann auch mal ein paar Matches zustande kommen, da ja man einfach auf den Server joinen kann, wo die anderen Team-Member sind.


----------



## Mario27 (20. Januar 2008)

Wären ein paar Leute hier so freundlich, auf den Server zu kommen?  
Der Server muss mal gefüllt werden und wenn sich schon ein paar Leute darauf befinden, kommen schneller andere nach. *g*

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (20. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 20.01.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wären ein paar Leute hier so freundlich, auf den Server zu kommen?
> Der Server muss mal gefüllt werden und wenn sich schon ein paar Leute darauf befinden, kommen schneller andere nach. *g*
> 
> cya M27



dem kann ich nur zustimmen

mario und ich haben uns gerade ein 1on1 geliefert 

noch langweiliger gehts nicht

*Wir brauchen unbedingt mehr Leute, die öfters auf den Server kommen!!!*


----------



## SCUX (21. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 20.01.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wir brauchen unbedingt mehr Leute, die öfters auf den Server kommen!!!*


nach 22Uhr ist leider (fast) immer leer in den letzten Tagen....das Problem ist ja wenn ich um 22:08 draufschaue und niemand ist drin, spiele ich ja wo anders,
und wenn um 22:15 auf einmal 5Leutchen drauf sind "sehe" ich das ja nicht mehr...alle 20Minuten raus aus einem Spiel und nachschauen ist etwas stressig (was ich aber auch schon gemacht habe)

@LEADER:
das mit dem "*einigt Ihr Euch ma*l" *wird nix *werden,
das müsstet ihr schon machen...(das wäre ja wie wenn wir Bürger unsere Gesetze selbst schreiben müssten??..ausserdem, wieso sonst ZAHLEN wir so viel Mitgliedsgebühr  )
aber im Ernst, ein fixen Termin sollte einfach gesetzt werden von einem der Obrigen, sonst gibt es Chaos....

@wegen_mir:
ich werde mich mal wieder versuchen auf meine Donnerstag(oder ein anderer Tag in der Woche) und meinem Samstag festzubeißen (jeweils ab ca 22Uhr, meine Augenringe wachsen langsam ins unansehliche  
ich werde aber natürlich immer die Augen offen halten ob was los ist, und evtl euch erschießen dazu_stoßen    

so IHR MITTAGSSPIELER     
bis bald hoffe ich!


----------



## art90 (21. Januar 2008)

ich hab heute 20min auf dem server gewartet, die einzige person, die vorbeigeschaut hat, sagte: "can you help me to get a challenge?"
nachdem ich "no" sagte war ich wieder alleine   

da das ziemlich frustrierend ist, sollte man sich mal entscheiden, wann immer gespielt wird. denn es gehen nunmal nicht alle gleichzeitig auf den server, und jeder findet einen leeren server vor, weil die anderen nicht draufbleiben.

ich stimme für mi und sa 20Uhr


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (21. Januar 2008)

heute abend (so gegen 22h) schaue ich am server vorbei, wäre cool wenn da ein paar leute da wären ... kommt heute jemand?


----------



## SCUX (21. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 21.01.2008 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> heute abend (so gegen 22h) schaue ich am server vorbei, wäre cool wenn da ein paar leute da wären ... kommt heute jemand?


ich werde wohl erst wieder Donnerstag kommen, habs mir fest vorgenommen..wenn ich es nicht aushalt komme ich doch schon früher  

übrigens klappt das mit dem neuen Widescreen-Monitor viel besser als bisher


----------



## GW-Player (21. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 21.01.2008 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> AxelFoly3000 am 21.01.2008 09:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich kann leider auch nicht kommen, die schule ruft(muss nen vortrag vorbereiten und hausaufgaben) und ich muss wieder früh raus(5:30 uhr)

ich muss noch an meinem vorschlag was verbessern, ich schlage nicht als festen termin mittwoch bzw donnerstag vor, sondern dienstag (hab mittwoch die ersten beiden stunden frei)


gruß an alle TEler


----------



## Hard-2-Get (21. Januar 2008)

Also, heut Abend kann Ich leider nicht, da morgen Englisch-Klausur ansteht. Vielleicht schnei Ich morgen oder spätestens Mittwoch mal vorbei.


----------



## SCUX (22. Januar 2008)

ok, einen Versuch kann man ja mal wagen...

*DONNERSTAG TE´ler Treffen ab 22Uhr Deathmatch *inkl Passwort (welches natürlich vom Admin verschickt werden müsste, der auch die Spielmodi umstellt)

wenn jemand JA ruft bitte auch gleich gewünschte Art [Hardcore] / [Normal] mit angeben...
Mehrheit siegt!


----------



## Michael-Miggi (22. Januar 2008)

Und ich wundere mich schon warum ich nie einen seh von euch   Um 10 ist mir zu spät unter Woche zu zocken... Tjoa werd ichs halt mals wieder am WE versuchen. 

PS heisse jetzt Susi

Grüße


----------



## SCUX (22. Januar 2008)

Michael-Miggi am 22.01.2008 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> PS heisse jetzt Susi


nach der OP    oder wie?  :-o


----------



## Michael-Miggi (22. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 22.01.2008 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael-Miggi am 22.01.2008 11:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich wusste es!   

PS: was hat das mit ner OP zu tun? ICH DARF MICH NENNEN WIE ICH WILL!   

Grüße


----------



## SCUX (22. Januar 2008)

Michael-Miggi am 22.01.2008 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 22.01.2008 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


logisch   
viele nennen sich am Wochenede "anders"     
aber haste da kein Bedenken pausenlos angemacht zu werden?
Susi = Susi
Susi = Suzuki
Susi = ?


----------



## Mario27 (22. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 22.01.2008 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ....





> *Mittwoch ab 21 Uhr Public Hardcore
> Donnerstag ab 21 Uhr Intern (PW) Abstimmung*


Es gibt ab jetzt auch Team interne Ränge. Wenn jemand an einem Termin auf dem Server teilnimmt und "gut" spielt, steigt diese Person bzw. Personen im Rang. Der Rang wird als Bildchen vor dem Nick im Anfangspost angezeigt.
Also gebt euch Mühe.  

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (22. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 22.01.2008 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 22.01.2008 10:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
gleiche stelle gleiche welle?
ohne passwort?


----------



## Michael-Miggi (22. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 22.01.2008 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Susi = Susi=Arbeitskollegin die gegangen ist   und gerne mochte, daher verteil ich jetzt in ihrem Namen Headshots...



Nö warum blöd angemacht wird man auch mit anderem Namen.... 

"Cheater, noob, blocker, etc." liest man ja schon so oft das ich mal fragen musste ob die Leute spielen oder chatten wollen.

Antwort? both...   

Grüße


----------



## SCUX (22. Januar 2008)

Michael-Miggi am 22.01.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö warum blöd angemacht wird man auch mit anderem Namen....
> Grüße


die Anmache die ich meinte bezog sich eher auf das Geschlecht ?   
von "Michael" zu "Susi" ist ja schon ein gewagter Sprung


----------



## Michael-Miggi (22. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 22.01.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael-Miggi am 22.01.2008 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wer nichts wat der nicht gewinnt, oder so...   Ich finds ausserdem lustig da gibts ja auch son ne HEIKE. Man stelle sich vor ein Clan aus lauter Frauennamen...   

Grüße


----------



## GW-Player (22. Januar 2008)

und läuft heute was aufm server?

wäre für 20:45 oder 21:00!!!!


man sieht sich

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## SCUX (22. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 22.01.2008 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 22.01.2008 10:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und wenn man erst um 21:30 gibt es ein Sternchen weniger   
weis halt noch nicht ob meine Kleine da schon schläft, ich leg Sie zwar schon um 20:30 hin, aber im Moment ist sie etwas kränklich und schläft nicht gleich ein *aufdieTränendrüsedrück*   
also kann es schon sein das ich etwas später komme....abe rich hol dann schon auf....


----------



## Mario27 (22. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 22.01.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 22.01.2008 12:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hauptsache du kommst.  
Wenn man mal nicht kommt, wird einem natürlich nicht der Team interne Rang aberkannt oder nach unten versetzt.
Ich werde heute mal um 21 Uhr auf den Server schauen. Ich hoffe dass ich ein paar TEler vorfinden werde. *g*

cya M27


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Januar 2008)

Michael-Miggi am 22.01.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 22.01.2008 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, das erinnert mich an neulich auf unserem Server. Da wollte jemand beleidigen und schrieb "you beach"     Ich hab fast vor lachen unterm Tisch gelegen, will beleidigen und weiß nicht mal, wie man das schreibt.


----------



## Mario27 (22. Januar 2008)

Aus purer Langeweile habe ich mal ein "Team-Logo" entworfen. *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier sind die Ränge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ränge werden (sollten) heute noch im Anfangspost neben jedem Nick stehen.  

cya M27



> *Nicht vergessen:
> Heute um 21 Uhr auf dem TE-Server. Alle die wollen, dürfen auch.  *


----------



## sliCR (22. Januar 2008)

Hi, 
würde heute Abend und auch sonst gerne mitspielen.
Hab schonmal unter TE  gespielt aber bin grade ziemlich inaktiv was CoD 4 angeht.. 

wenns recht ist  würd ich wieder einsteigen 

Gruß


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (22. Januar 2008)

heute war es ein super spiel! 
leider musste ich schon etwas bald weg ... scheiß test morgen ... 
morgen bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! (versuche schon um 21h zu kommen)

Ob ich am Donnerstag da sein kann weiß ich noch nicht ... kommt drauf an ob da noch was schultechnisches los ist am FR oder hald nicht ...


----------



## Mario27 (23. Januar 2008)

War wirklich super heute!  
Gegen Ende waren wir nur noch zu viert bzw. zu sechst.
Ein Amerikaner fragte mich ob er auch unserem "Clan" beitreten dürfe.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Total Error ist gerade über den Atlantik gesprungen.  
Nebenbei: TE hat heute auf ganzer Linie gesiegt. Auch am Ende als nur noch Shad und ich übrig waren konnten wir einen weiteren Sieg für uns verbuchen.
Bis Morgen.

cya M27


----------



## sliCR (23. Januar 2008)

Kann nur zustimmen, hat echt mega spaß gemacht gestern.
Heute Abend gehts wieder rund


----------



## SCUX (23. Januar 2008)

war leider nur kurz dabei, aber war ein gutes Spiel gestern/heutNacht...
und relativ knapp und spannend fand ich....


bis heute Abend!   



			
				Mario27 am 22.01.2008 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Mittwoch ab 21 Uhr Public Hardcore
> > Donnerstag ab 21 Uhr Intern (PW) Abstimmung*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GW-Player (23. Januar 2008)

ich fand es auch richtig geil. 

und TE war mal wieder gut vertreten. 

Ich hoffe ihr habt nachdem ich weggegangen bin, auch weiterhin so gut gespielt.

Wir wird eigentlich unser neues Ränge-System gestaffelt sein?
Ich meine, wann wird man einen neuen Rang bekommen?
Hast du dir da schon was ausgedacht mario?

Gruß an alle TEler

P.S. Ich hoffe mal das ich heute abend auch wieder dabei sein kann!!!


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (23. Januar 2008)

bin am Donnerstag mit dabei!
allerdings noch nicht um 21h sondern erst so gegen 22h
stimme für HC!


edit:
wegen dem internen ranking:

was muss ich genau schaffen um da augzusteigen? Muss ich auf platz 1 oder hald oben sein, oder zählt da das kill/death verhältnis?
is es so wie das COD ranking oder kann man da auch wieder absteigen ?


----------



## SCUX (23. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 23.01.2008 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> was muss ich genau schaffen um da aufzusteigen?


ich geh mal davon aus das sich Mario&Co. sich extra Schreibtischunterlagen gekauft haben auf denen Sie sich Notizen machen wer/wie/wann gespielt hat und dann selbst entscheiden wie jeder eingestuft wird...

EDIT: nochmal zu dem Teamspeak:
ich hab es installiert, muss ich über das TS Programm irgendwas Connecten? oder nur "einschalten" und dann ins Spiel....
ich habe auch übers Spiel keine Verbindung zu TS_Server bekommen...
Hey ich hab das noch nie gemacht  also keine blöden Sprüche


----------



## GW-Player (23. Januar 2008)

@scux

1.programm starten
2.klick auf connection
3.klick auf connect
4.klick mit der rechten maustaste in das fast leere fenster 
5. klick auf add server
6. trag die Daten ein:         Server Address:85.114.130.53:8829
                                               Nicknameselbsterklärend)
7.klick auf connect
8. du wirst in mit dem server verbunden
9. klick auf den channel in den du willst(eine art raum; entweder Team 1 Marines/SAS oder Team 2 Opfor/Speznas)
       channel passwort: [TE]
(10.) falls du noch sachen ändern willst: klick auf settings
         da kannst du sachen einstellen wie z.B. Sound Eingang bzw Ausgang und   vieles mehr, aber ich denke das kannst du selber hinkriegen 
wenn nicht, dann schreib einfach wieder was in den thread 


gruß an alle TEler

P.S Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. Januar 2008)

So, bin heute Abend wieder dabei, versuche so früh wie möglich zu kommen.

PS: Ich habe sogar das Gefühl, mein Headset funktioniert.


----------



## GW-Player (23. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 23.01.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin heute Abend wieder dabei, versuche so früh wie möglich zu kommen.
> 
> PS: Ich habe sogar das Gefühl, mein Headset funktioniert.



   häh warum hast du nur das gefühl das dein headset funzt? was ist denn mit deinem headset?


----------



## sliCR (23. Januar 2008)

Wo sind die Ränge?^^

Freu mich auf heute Abend 

gruß


----------



## SCUX (23. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 23.01.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


   
das nenne ich mal eine gute Erklärung!   
heut wird mir das zu stressig rumzuversuchen...
demnächst dürft ihr mir aber dann bei meinen Gebeten lauschen    
(bedankt euch bei GW   )


----------



## GW-Player (23. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 23.01.2008 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 23.01.2008 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



neeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn

was hab ich da nur in gang gesetzt


----------



## Michael-Miggi (23. Januar 2008)

So Leute zockt denn heut wer?    

hm scheinbar noch net wenn ich ganz allein aufm server bin...   

grüße


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (23. Januar 2008)

Michael-Miggi am 23.01.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute zockt denn heut wer?
> 
> hm scheinbar noch net wenn ich ganz allein aufm server bin...
> 
> grüße


also ich komme so gegen 21:15 ...


----------



## Mario27 (23. Januar 2008)

Zu den Rängen:

Wenn ihr mal im Startposting schaut, werdet ihr sehen, dass es 22 Ränge gibt.
Um aufzusteigen muss man lediglich oft mitspielen. Gute Spieler steigen zusätzlich noch schneller auf. Absteigen kann man nicht.
Eigentlich ganz simpel.  
Leute die ich oft auf unserem Server sehe (und noch dazu gut spielen), steigen natürlich schneller auf als andere.
Die TEler die gestern mitgespielt haben, wurden schon befördert.  

cya M27



> *Nicht vergessen:
> Heute ab 21 Uhr gehts auf dem TE-Server los.*





> *Ihr könnt schon kommen!*


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (23. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 23.01.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Rängen:
> 
> Wenn ihr mal im Startposting schaut, werdet ihr sehen, dass es 22 Ränge gibt.
> Um aufzusteigen muss man lediglich oft mitspielen. Gute Spieler steigen zusätzlich noch schneller auf. Absteigen kann man nicht.
> ...



yeah jetzt ist mir das auch klar.
War heute ein tolles Spiel ... aber irgendwie bringen die 2 TS channels für Marienes und Opfore nicht viel   ... 
freue mich schon auf morgen ... mal schaun wer da alles vorbeikommt


----------



## SCUX (24. Januar 2008)

soooo, dann mal bis Samstags (spätestens......)
heute hätten ruhig ein wenig mehr drauf sein können,.....dann könnten TE´ler besser zusammen spielen.....
aber es war gut und schön    (wie solls auch sonst sein mit UNS   )


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2008)

hehe war heute wieder sehr lustig. Vor allem die Runde, in der nur Messer erlaubt waren. Ich war die meiste Zeit nur am ablachen, war wirklich sehr köstlich, weil sich teilweise die eigenen Teamkameraden "umgemessert" haben. Freu mich schon sehr auf morgen oder besser gesagt heute, wird bestimmt wieder sehr schön werden.


----------



## Mario27 (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*cool find*    
Anscheinend gibt es ein Problem die Datei als Avatar einzusetzen.
Kommt mit jetzt bitte nicht mit Tipps&Ratschlägen. Ich habe das nicht zum ersten Mal gemacht.  

cya M27



> *Übrigens: Heute Abend ab 21 Uhr findet auf dem TE-Server wieder ein Spiel statt. Nicht vergessen.*


----------



## SCUX (24. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 24.01.2008 04:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auch haben will   

übrigens bitte ich meinen Namen doch wieder   in [TE]SCUX umzuändern...sorry für das hin und her....ich hatte mal früher den Nick Stingray, aber irgendwie bin ich das nicht mehr  ....keine Ahn ung warum, aber SCUX bleibt SCUX wie´s schiesst_und_kracht....danke  

übrigens wenn es sowas wie eine Spielerbewertung gibt bzw wert darauf gelegt wird,
möchte ich zum gestrigen Spiel ein dickes   für NNNNN geben für seine Quoten.
und Hardi ein dickes    für seine Leistungssteigerung in den letzten 4-5Spielen in denen ich mit ihm spielen durfte.


EDIT: MARIO :-o  4:46uhr  aaaalter schläfst du nie


----------



## Mario27 (24. Januar 2008)

Ich bin halt eher ein Nachtmensch. 
Du hast übrigens Recht. Wir haben wirklich einige exzellente Spieler in unseren Reihen. Aber sowas wie Bewertungen etc. gibt es hier nicht. Wäre auch etwas zu aufwändig, oder?  

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (24. Januar 2008)

TEST...2


----------



## GW-Player (24. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 24.01.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> TEST...2



den post muss man nicht verstehen, oder?

war mal wieder ganz interessant mit euch zu spielen

läuft denn eigentlich auch was in ts oder herrscht da nur tote hose?
zumindest scux ist bestimmt nach meiner erklärung die ganze zeit dadrin?!

ob wann läuft heute eigentlich was aufm server?

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (24. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 24.01.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> läuft denn eigentlich auch was in ts oder herrscht da nur tote hose?
> zumindest scux ist bestimmt nach meiner erklärung die ganze zeit dadrin?!
> 
> ob wann läuft heute eigentlich was aufm server?
> ...



naja ein bisschen was ist im Ts schon los. taktisch wird es hald praktisch nicht genuzt 

heute sollte es ab 21:00 losgehen ... ich komme allerdings erst gegen 22h ... früher gehts leider nicht.


----------



## SCUX (24. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 24.01.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 24.01.2008 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich wollte schauen ob ich in meiner Signatur das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rinmachen kann.....
und noch bin ich nicht im TS  

EDIT: quasie so: (*muuuhhaaaa* is das groß  )


----------



## GW-Player (24. Januar 2008)

ist doch richtig winzig     

und wer kommt denn heute abend so auf den Server?


Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (24. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 24.01.2008 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch richtig winzig
> 
> und wer kommt denn heute abend so auf den Server?
> 
> ...




ich mal wieder, frau nicht da, ich CoD4, alles gut ^^
ab 22 uhr


----------



## SCUX (24. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 24.01.2008 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> und wer kommt denn heute abend so auf den Server?
> Gruß an alle TEler


na ich hoffe doch mal einige..immerhin ist ja Termin   



			
				Mario27 am 22.01.2008 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Mittwoch ab 21 Uhr Public Hardcore
> > Donnerstag ab 21 Uhr Intern (PW) Abstimmung*
> 
> 
> ...



 die Signatur    bekomm ich die auch irgendwie kleiner


----------



## GW-Player (24. Januar 2008)

@scux 

ich denke mal du musst das ganze bild einfach runterskalieren

ich denke nicht das du es über das forum erledigen kannst


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (24. Januar 2008)

ein aufrechtes logo ist irgendwie nicht sehr gut für die signatur geeignet...
da bräcuhten wir irgendwie sowas wie ein banner ... zumindest die form ... 

hat eigentlich jemand vor von euch eine map zu basteln? hätte mal versucht mich etwas damit zu beschäftigen, da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe .. muss allerdings noch warten, da es ja unter vista nicht funzt ... hab leider kein XP mehr ...


----------



## Michael-Miggi (24. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 24.01.2008 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ein aufrechtes logo ist irgendwie nicht sehr gut für die signatur geeignet...
> da bräcuhten wir irgendwie sowas wie ein banner ... zumindest die form ...
> 
> hat eigentlich jemand vor von euch eine map zu basteln? hätte mal versucht mich etwas damit zu beschäftigen, da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe .. muss allerdings noch warten, da es ja unter vista nicht funzt ... hab leider kein XP mehr ...




Also da ich mittlerweile schon im Anfangspost stehe (Liste) und ich auch schon [TE] vor meinen Nick trage werde ich heute Abend versuche da zu sein.
 

Grüße


----------



## art90 (24. Januar 2008)

sig-test


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (24. Januar 2008)

art90 am 24.01.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> sig-test



gg

jetzt bastelt jeder an seiner signatur


----------



## Hard-2-Get (24. Januar 2008)

Abend Leute, kann heute leider nicht, wegen Geschichtsklausur und anstehender Reli-Ex (lernen, lernen, lernen  ).


			
				SCUX am 24.01.2008 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]und Hardi ein dickes    für seine Leistungssteigerung in den letzten 4-5Spielen in denen ich mit ihm spielen durfte.



Danke, danke, Ich muss mich ja immer etwas warmspielen, und da Ich die Woche eigentlich nur Medieval II gezockt hab... naja, war doch ganz gut. Ich sag nur Shipment  

Also, viel Spaß heute, und bis Morgen. Inklusive "gg" im voraus.


----------



## art90 (24. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 24.01.2008 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Abend Leute, kann heute leider nicht, wegen Geschichtsklausur und anstehender Reli-Ex (lernen, lernen, lernen  ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



macht das bild weg!!!!!!!!!! ^^
ist ja peinlich (für mich)   , gestern lief es bei mir einfach nur grottenschlecht.
aber bei der pistolenrunde war ich in meinem element  

noch ein paar versuche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GW-Player (24. Januar 2008)

ich will auch mal....


----------



## sliCR (24. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 24.01.2008 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> möchte ich zum gestrigen Spiel ein dickes   für NNNNN geben für seine Quoten.



danke 

Heute Abend wieder?!


----------



## Mario27 (24. Januar 2008)

sliCR am 24.01.2008 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Heute Abend wieder?!



Ja. Ab 21 Uhr gehts wieder los.

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (24. Januar 2008)

so werde auch gleich kommen.....

@ALL: meine bescheidene Meinung ist das *die Leader entscheiden *sollten welchen Banner oder welches Zeichen "WIR" nehemen....
vieleicht ist es einfach sinnvoller wenn ihr Eure Ideen Mario&Co. als OMail schickt....sonst gibt es echt Chaos   
(meine Signatur kam von Mario, ich wollte damit keinen Bastelwettbewerb ausrufen.....  )


----------



## Mario27 (25. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 24.01.2008 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> so werde auch gleich kommen.....
> 
> @ALL: meine bescheidene Meinung ist das *die Leader entscheiden *sollten welchen Banner oder welches Zeichen "WIR" nehemen....
> vieleicht ist es einfach sinnvoller wenn ihr Eure Ideen Mario&Co. als OMail schickt....sonst gibt es echt Chaos
> (meine Signatur kam von Mario, ich wollte damit keinen Bastelwettbewerb ausrufen.....  )



Banner, Logos etc. dienen eigentlich nur als Werbung. Wir haben keine Homepage und auch keine "Partnerseiten". Wieso sollten wir also ein Logo oder Banner haben?  
Diese Entwürfe habe ich nur zum Spaß gemacht. Was ihr in eure Sig macht ist ganz allein eure Sache. Von mir aus kann da auch ganz groß "TE rockt die Welt!" stehen. Das ist mir ziemlich egal. *g*
Solltet ihr aber ein Logo oder was auch immer wollen, werde ich natürlich etwas entwerfen.


Spoiler



Meine Meinung: Ich finde dass das TE-Wappen bisher am besten aussieht und würde das auch so lassen weil es einfach schick und edel ist. 


 (Den Typh00n-Schriftzug unten einfach wegdenken.)

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (25. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 25.01.2008 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dann bastel noch das Rangabzeichen rein (zum Editieren) und gut ist....
demanch müsstest du dir immer die mühe machen ja nach Symbol immer wieder neu zu verschicken  
also ein einheitliches ohne Rang wäre auch gut....versuch das Logo doch noch etwas kleiner zu bekommen für die Signatur......


----------



## Mario27 (25. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 25.01.2008 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 25.01.2008 00:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso sollte Ich immer den Rang reinmachen? Oo
Das Logo ist ja als Team-Logo gedacht und nicht für jede einzelne Person.
Ich sagte doch, dass man sich meinen Nick dort unten wegdenken soll.
Dass Du, Shad und Ich das haben ist einfach so zu erklären, dass Ihr beide auch so ein Bild wolltet. *g*
Von mir aus kann Ich für jeden TEler so ein persönliches Logo mit dem eigenen Nick unten erstellen. Ich bin gerade dabei einen Banner zu entwerfen. Ich hoffe, dass der Banner kein Reinfall wird.  

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (25. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 25.01.2008 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 25.01.2008 00:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dann Banner mal schön   
versuch doch das Zeichen (inkl Namen) links oder rechts ans Banner zu heften, so hätten alle das gleiche Banner mit einer Persönlichen Note  

EDIT: übrigens geht heute ein Daumen von mir an Shadow_Man    weil er heute sehr gut spielte,
und einer an RIDDICK    weil er soooo lange wach geblieben ist wegen Uns


----------



## Mario27 (25. Januar 2008)

Ich will auch mal einen Daumen bekommen.   

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (25. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 25.01.2008 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch mal einen Daumen bekommen.
> 
> cya M27


   einen für TE_Gründung
  einen für den Server
  einen für die Abzeichen
  einen für das Logo
  einen im voraus für das du bitte in Zukunft etwas mehr den Chef raushängen lässt....du bist Bestimmer....
(und das meine ich natürlich nicht so das du und die anderen Leader jetzt einer auf Macker machen sollt...aber ab einer gewissen Anzahl von Mitspielern sollten halt Richttermine und Regeln vorhanden sein  ....
wieso gabs denn heute eigentlich kein Internes Match mit Passwort    )


----------



## Mario27 (25. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 25.01.2008 00:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 25.01.2008 00:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!   
Ich hol gleich mal die Peitsche und regel hier alles. *g*
Spaß bei Seite. Das ist garnicht so leicht, SCUX. Ich muss darauf achten, dass sich keiner benachteiligt oder übergangen fühlt. Die letzten 3 Tage hat alles super funktioniert und ich hoffe, dass es auch so bleibt. Ich werde schon noch fixe Termine festlegen. Keine Sorge. Passwort gab es heute keines weil ich finde, dass es doch spaßiger ist wenn viele Leute dabei sind und nicht nur einige wenige TEler.
Wegen dem Sig-Banner. Wenn du in meine Signatur schaust, wirst du etwas erkennen. Zwar klein und mickrig aber doch da.  

cya M27


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 25.01.2008 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: übrigens geht heute ein Daumen von mir an Shadow_Man    weil er heute sehr gut spielte,
> und einer an RIDDICK    weil er soooo lange wach geblieben ist wegen Uns



Danke Dir, trotzdem ist noch extrem Luft nach oben. War halt vorher nie der COD Spieler. Wenn ich das mit meinem Online-Spiel bei Operation Flashpoint oder Vietcong vergleiche, ist das immer noch grottenschlecht. Gerade bei Vietcong war ich eigentlich immer bei den ersten dabei und hier hinke ich immer hinterher, frustriert schon etwas. Naja, war halt vorher meist der Taktik-Shooter-Spieler, da ist sowas wie COD etwas ganz anderes. Trotz allem macht es eine Menge Spaß


----------



## Mario27 (25. Januar 2008)

> *Fixe Termine!
> 
> Dienstag-------------21 Uhr
> Mittwoch------------21 Uhr
> Donnerstag---------21 Uhr*



Das sind die endgültig fixen Termine für unsere TE-Server Spiele.

cya M27


----------



## Michael-Miggi (25. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 25.01.2008 04:35 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Fixe Termine!
> >
> > Dienstag-------------21 Uhr
> > Mittwoch------------21 Uhr
> ...




Also ich fands auch lustig gestern. Obwohl ich schwach angefangen und immer stärker nachgelassen habe.   Aber komm gerne wieder.

Grüße


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (25. Januar 2008)

Michael-Miggi am 25.01.2008 07:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag-------------21 Uhr
> Mittwoch------------21 Uhr
> Donnerstag---------21 Uhr[/b]



Das sind die endgültig fixen Termine für unsere TE-Server Spiele.

cya M27 [/quote]


> wenn da dann immer so viele da sind wie gestern wäre das echt der hammer!


----------



## SCUX (25. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 25.01.2008 04:35 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Fixe Termine!
> >
> > Dienstag-------------21 Uhr
> > Mittwoch------------21 Uhr
> ...


und ich verstehe das richtig, das an DIESEN Tagen es sozusagen um die internen Abzeichen geht?!
und an den anderen nicht?
.........
vieleicht könnte ja so einmal im Monat ein Internes Spiel angeboten werden, klar ist es besser mit mehreren, aber evtl kommen ja mal über 10Mann zum Internen...ein Versuch wäre es wert......

vieleicht würde es ja auch Sinn machen in den "ServerNamen" ein Hinweis einzufügen das bevorzugt TE-Marines sind und opfor gesucht wird...oder sowas.....

EDIT: der Banner scheint mir hetzt etwas klein


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (25. Januar 2008)

Srry Junx, habs gestern wieder nich geschafft, wollt mich gerade um 22.oo Uhr vorn Rechner schmeissen, da geht mein Scheiss Melder vonner Feuerwehr: Verkehrsunfall eingeklemmte person ....ääääääätz.  Und das war der 1 von 3 Einsätzen heute Nacht. Was für ne Scheisse, einmal brandmelder Fehlalarm und einmal Wohnungsbrant heute morgen...ich binn fertig  Ich bin Montag und Dienstag wieder da bei, versprochen


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (25. Januar 2008)

irgendwie bin ich zu blöd den banner in die signatur zu bringen ... 
welchen link muss ich da in den freitext hineinkopieren?


----------



## SCUX (25. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 25.01.2008 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie bin ich zu blöd den banner in die signatur zu bringen ...
> welchen link muss ich da in den freitext hineinkopieren?


hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"kopier" ihn einfach in deine Signatur, inkl [/img] vorn und hinten,
drücke auf übernehmen und fertig


----------



## Mario27 (25. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 25.01.2008 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 25.01.2008 04:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau. Ränge werden nur für Dienstag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag vergeben.
Die Ränge werden, jenachdem wie hoch der Rang ist, schwerer zu verdienen.  
Den Banner habe ich absichtlich so "dezent" gestaltet. Stell dir vor du postest in einem Thread oft hintereinander weil du eine Diskussion führst und die anderen Leser müssen immer über deine Sig scrollen, weil die fast so groß ist wie ein Fußballfeld. Das richtet mehr Schaden an als es was bringt weil das nach einer Zeit sicher nervig ist. *g*
Mach das Team-Logo also bitte wieder raus.  

@ Axel: Einfach den Banner in meiner Sig rechtklicken und auf Eigenschaften gehen. Die URL kopierst du bei dir rein und setzt sie dann als Image.
Also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SCUX (25. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 25.01.2008 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Ränge werden nur für Dienstag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag vergeben.
> Die Ränge werden, jenachdem wie hoch der Rang ist, schwerer zu verdienen.
> 
> cya M27


und wann gibt es das erste TE Treffen


----------



## Michael-Miggi (25. Januar 2008)

Test


----------



## SCUX (25. Januar 2008)

Michael-Miggi am 25.01.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Test


dein TEST hat mein zweites EDIT zerschossen   
JETZT steht meine Sign.
und nochmal EDIT


----------



## GW-Player (25. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 25.01.2008 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael-Miggi am 25.01.2008 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaube das mit einem treffen wird sehr schwer sein, da wir sehr weit voneinander weg wohnen.

z.b mario und ich

er wohnt in wien und ich wohne bei köln. das sind 881 km!!!!

und ich denke mal bei anderen ist es vielleicht noch schlimmer

ihr könnt ja mal euren wohnort posten, dann können wir ja mal gucken, wie verstreut wir sind.
[Edit] Könnte mir mal wer die Größe von dem Banner sagen, ich wollte da auch mal was entwerfen!!!

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## SCUX (25. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 25.01.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> z.b mario und ich
> er wohnt in wien und ich wohne bei köln. das sind 881 km!!!!
> und ich denke mal bei anderen ist es vielleicht noch schlimmer
> ihr könnt ja mal euren wohnort posten, dann können wir ja mal gucken, wie verstreut wir sind.


*Zwischen Wiesbaden und Frankfurt/M*

wenn wir auf einer Landkarte für jeden einen Punkt machen treffen wir uns einfach ungefähr Mittig   
881km wären dann nur noch knapp über 400km, was immerhin noch 4-5Std Fahrt sind   ...
ist schon ein ziemlicher Aufwand...wäre aber dennoch schön....

naja, wenn wir noch etwas üben forderen wir einfach die Redaktion raus  
und die soll dann noch einen Leseraufruf starten, dann spielen 
*TE vs RED vs Leser*


----------



## art90 (25. Januar 2008)

wie siehts eigentlich aus mit den xfire-nicks. es wäre besser wenn sie ebenfalls in startpost stehen würden, oder?


----------



## Mario27 (25. Januar 2008)

ICQ-Nummer: 392216002
Xfire-Nick: 0typh00n0

Instant Messanger sind wesentlich praktischer als der Blick ins Forum.

cya M27


----------



## tomtailer14 (25. Januar 2008)

moin spielen wir heut abend wieder????
hat gestern spaß gemacht  , auch wenn ich aufhören musste weil mein pc zickte.  


ps: wir brauchen mehr admins oder sonstwas ich war eben auf dem server und da waren so spezialisten die es geschafft haben mich 4!! mal hintereinander mit ner pistole durch die wand durch einen kopfschus zu verpassen obwohl sie mich nicht hätten hören können.


----------



## Mario27 (25. Januar 2008)

Deswegen habe ich ja meinen Xfire-Nick gepostet. Sollte sowas vorkommen kann ich solche Leute einfach über mein Admin Tool kicken/bannen etc.
Für heute ist kein Spiel geplant aber vllt. schau ich nachher mal auf den Server.

cya M27


----------



## art90 (25. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 25.01.2008 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen habe ich ja meinen Xfire-Nick gepostet. Sollte sowas vorkommen kann ich solche Leute einfach über mein Admin Tool kicken/bannen etc.
> Für heute ist kein Spiel geplant aber vllt. schau ich nachher mal auf den Server.
> 
> cya M27



ich meinte eigentlich, dass die nicks *aller* mitglieder in der teamliste des startposts stehen sollten


----------



## Mario27 (25. Januar 2008)

art90 am 25.01.2008 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 25.01.2008 19:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ICH meinte eigentlich nur tomtailer14 weil er sich über einen potenziellen Cheater mukiert hat.  
Aber das mit den Xfire-Nicks im Anfangsposting ist auch eine gute Idee. Erstmal sollten sich alle Xfire runterladen und mich dann adden. Danach wird der Xfire-Nick des Users in die Teamliste eingefügt und fertig.

cya M27


----------



## Ghost05032 (25. Januar 2008)

Jo geiler Server, Nette Leute und ein HAMMER spiel was will ''Mann'' mehr!?^^

MFG:   Ghost


----------



## art90 (25. Januar 2008)

Ghost05032 am 25.01.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo geiler Server, Nette Leute und ein HAMMER spiel was will ''Mann'' mehr!?^^
> 
> MFG:   Ghost



herzlich willkommen ^^


----------



## Ghost05032 (25. Januar 2008)

^^Danke was für eine Ehre


----------



## Mario27 (25. Januar 2008)

Ghost05032 am 25.01.2008 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ^^Danke was für eine Ehre



Auch ein "Herzlich Willkommen" von meiner Seite. Wir kennen uns ja schon mehr oder weniger vom Server.  
Solltest du [TE] vor deinem Ingame-Nick stehen haben, kann ich dich auch gerne in die Teamliste auf Seite 1 eintragen.
Ich hoffe du hast keine Kopfschmerzen mehr.

cya M27


----------



## Ghost05032 (25. Januar 2008)

Jo danke!^^


----------



## Ghost05032 (25. Januar 2008)

edit : würde gern bei euch mitmahcen


----------



## tomtailer14 (25. Januar 2008)

Ghost05032 am 25.01.2008 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> edit : würde gern bei euch mitmahcen


herzlich willkomen


----------



## Mario27 (25. Januar 2008)

Ghost05032 am 25.01.2008 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> edit : würde gern bei euch mitmahcen



Wenn du deinen Beitrag editieren willst, musst du auf "Bearbeiten" klicken und nicht auf  "Antworten". Der Grundstein zum richtigen Posten ist gelegt.  

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (25. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 25.01.2008 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen habe ich ja meinen Xfire-Nick gepostet. Sollte sowas vorkommen kann ich solche Leute einfach über mein Admin Tool kicken/bannen etc.
> Für heute ist kein Spiel geplant aber vllt. schau ich nachher mal auf den Server.
> 
> cya M27



hier mein XFire-Name: jHammer1812


----------



## SCUX (26. Januar 2008)

Ghost05032 am 25.01.2008 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> edit : würde gern bei euch mitmahcen


îst doch kein Problem  
ich ´teil dir meine Bankverbindung per OMAil mit für die 100€ Startgebühr  
Mario trägt dich dann vorne in die Liste ein


----------



## GW-Player (26. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 26.01.2008 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ghost05032 am 25.01.2008 21:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt vertreib uns nicht die neuen hier.....  

war heute ja wieder ganz lustig. obwohl nicht so viel los war(zumindest als ich da war) 

und spannend war es am ende

Kurze Frage: Können wir nicht nochmal "Normal" spielen?So ab und zu mal....


Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## SCUX (26. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 26.01.2008 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage: Können wir nicht nochmal "Normal" spielen?So ab und zu mal....
> Gruß an alle TEler


  hey frag doch sowas nicht...


----------



## SCUX (26. Januar 2008)

ACH JA


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_*ALLES GUTE ZUM 1MONATIGEM LIEBES TE TEAM*_          

UND HIER MEIN gESCHENK:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (26. Januar 2008)

Na, das war doch wieder mal sehr lustig heute Abend. Aaaach ,das war schon was... Ich sag nur "Teambash in Perfektion"   
Aber an dem Wochenende kann Ich dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. Ich meld mich noch mal, bis dahin eine geruhsame Nacht und bis heute.   

Greetz H2G

Edit: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Auch von mir ein Geschenk: Dicke Dinger (eindeutig Zweideutig, aber mehr Bezug auf das Team    )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Januar 2008)

Danke!! Mario und ich haben uns geeinigt, dass er die obere und ich die untere Frau nehme *g* Weil die ähmm entscheidendere Argumente hat. Na gut, lassen wir das 

@Ghost05032: Auch von mir erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen in diesem Forum und natürlich auch in unserem Team. Hoffe es gefällt dir bei uns


----------



## SCUX (26. Januar 2008)

Shadow_Man am 26.01.2008 07:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!! Mario und ich haben uns geeinigt, dass er die obere


das beweist seinen guten Geschmack, desahlb bekommt er einen dicken   
 

übrigens stehn wir bei Google unter _Total-Error_ erst an sechster Link_Stelle....
und bei Bildersuche ist weit und breit nichts zu sehn,,,,,,,
da muss sich was tun 

edTitchen:
wann kommt denn die eigene Webside   


			
				Shadow_Man am 26.12.2007 04:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Solltet ihr Interesse haben und wir viele Teilnehmer aus der Community "rekrutieren" können, kann es sein dass das Ganze clanähnliche Formen annimmt und das Projekt erweitert wird.


----------



## tomtailer14 (26. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 26.01.2008 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens stehn wir bei Google unter _Total-Error_ erst an sechster Link_Stelle....
> und bei Bildersuche ist weit und breit nichts zu sehn,,,,,,,
> da muss sich was tun
> 
> ...



ähm wir sind schon auf dem ersten plat : http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=Total+error&spell=1


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (26. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 25.01.2008 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> AxelFoly3000 am 25.01.2008 10:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx ... wenn es funzt sollte da in der signatur ein banner sein 

edit: es funzt wunderbar!  THX!!


----------



## JackBlack89 (26. Januar 2008)

hi leute ich bin wieder da   . war eine anstrengende woche aber ich denke heute abend müssten ein paar runden drinn sein. ich bin gespannt wie ihr euch verbessert habt. es  wird warscheinlich immer schwieriger für mich unter den besten zu sein. so hoffe mal ich habe jetzt genug ausreden für meine warscheinlich schlechte spielweise heute abend    .


----------



## GW-Player (26. Januar 2008)

JackBlack89 am 26.01.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute ich bin wieder da   . war eine anstrengende woche aber ich denke heute abend müssten ein paar runden drinn sein. ich bin gespannt wie ihr euch verbessert habt. es  wird warscheinlich immer schwieriger für mich unter den besten zu sein. so hoffe mal ich habe jetzt genug ausreden für meine warscheinlich schlechte spielweise heute abend    .




wenn NNNNN und hardi dabei sind, könnte es echt schwer werden

hardi hat echt zugelegt   

ich finde wir sollten auch mal TS intensiver nutzen!!!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (26. Januar 2008)

So, bin heute Abend doch wieder dabei   

PS: xFire: hard2get1989
ICQ: Hab Ich zwar, hab Ich aber seit Monaten schon nicht mehr angemacht  Dennoch für alle die's wissen wollen: 232-393-443

Bis denn dann H2G


----------



## art90 (26. Januar 2008)

@admins: wie wärs, wenn ihr den server mal bei gametracker.com eintragen würdet


----------



## sliCR (26. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,

wie schauts mit heute Abend aus? Oder geht ihr weg?
Die tolle Idee hatte ich gestern auch und hab mir warscheinlich das Innenband im Knie kaputt gemacht (warscheinlich gerissen  ). Also spielt lieber CoD 4, ist ungefährlicher 

Gruß


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (26. Januar 2008)

sliCR am 26.01.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> wie schauts mit heute Abend aus? Oder geht ihr weg?
> Die tolle Idee hatte ich gestern auch und hab mir warscheinlich das Innenband im Knie kaputt gemacht (warscheinlich gerissen  ). Also spielt lieber CoD 4, ist ungefährlicher
> ...



heute bin ich nicht dabei ... 
Ich gehen das risiko des weggehens troz deiner wahrnung ein 
aber morgen wäre ich wieder dabei.


hat irgendjemand von euch schon erfahrung mit dem map editor?


----------



## Mario27 (26. Januar 2008)

sliCR am 26.01.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> wie schauts mit heute Abend aus? Oder geht ihr weg?
> Die tolle Idee hatte ich gestern auch und hab mir warscheinlich das Innenband im Knie kaputt gemacht (warscheinlich gerissen  ). Also spielt lieber CoD 4, ist ungefährlicher
> ...



Also ich werde wieder dabei sein.  

cya M27

EDIT: Wir haben ab jetzt 2 offizielle Team-Banner. Einen großen und einen kleinen (den ihr schon kennt). 

http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bannerek2.png


----------



## GW-Player (26. Januar 2008)

so ich hab den banner direkt mal in meine sig aufgenommen

sieht echt gut aus  

großes lob an mario     


man sieht sich heute abend aufm server


gruß an alle TEler

[Edit]   So jetzt aber?!
[Edit2] Auf ein neues!!!
[Edit3] Weiß irgendwer warum es nicht geht?
            In meiner Sig steht:


> [img http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bannerek2.png[/img]


(da steht nach dem ersten img noch eine eckige klammer, aber ich musste es ja etwas verändern)

Eigentlich müsste es doch gehen, oder?


----------



## Mario27 (26. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 26.01.2008 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich hab den banner direkt mal in meine sig aufgenommen
> 
> sieht echt gut aus
> 
> ...



Danke für das Lob.
Jetzt müsste es gehen.  

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (26. Januar 2008)

so jetzt sollte es gehen

ich finde  das bild echt cool


gruß an alle TEler

P.S Danke für die Hilfe per XFire


----------



## JackBlack89 (26. Januar 2008)

jo das banner ist gut, wirkt jetzt lebendiger und wirft mehr blicke auf sich   . hab heute schon ein paar runden gespielt und es haben sich quasi alle verbessert. da bekommt man die eigene medizin zu spüren   also weiter so.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (26. Januar 2008)

Schöner Banner...   

[TEST]


----------



## GW-Player (26. Januar 2008)

@hard 

wie geht das eigentlich mit deiner sig(das mit der musik-anzeige) hin?

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## tomtailer14 (26. Januar 2008)

war ehut abend echt lustig   
ich hatte sogar einmal!!! am ende der Runde 10 punkte vorsprung gegenüber jack


----------



## SCUX (27. Januar 2008)

(übrigens war ich gerade nicht besoffen, sondern bin mega erkältet und konnte wegen meinem Kind nicht viel/laut sagen  )

werde spätestens Mittwoch dann mein Tischchen ins Wohnzimmer schieben  

mit morgen(heute) weis ich noch nicht....


----------



## Lordnikon27 (27. Januar 2008)

So, hab etz nen neuen PC und CoD4 seit gestern, -> ich komm mal vorbei und zeig euch wo der Frosch die Locken hat


----------



## Hard-2-Get (27. Januar 2008)

Lordnikon27 am 27.01.2008 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab etz nen neuen PC und CoD4 seit gestern, -> ich komm mal vorbei und zeig euch wo der Frosch die Locken hat


Am Hintern?    



			
				GW-Player am 26.01.2008 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> wie geht das eigentlich mit deiner sig(das mit der musik-anzeige) hin?



Das müsste hier sein. Einfach alles anpassen und den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GW-Player (27. Januar 2008)

hallo erstmal,

war gestern echt cool, auch wenn wir nur drei leute waren.

was jack so alles mit der desert eagle anstellt ist nicht normal. der brauch kein scharfschützengewehr, ihm reicht ne pistol.     

vielleicht komm ich heut abend auch nochmal


man sieht sich.

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (27. Januar 2008)

Das neue Banner sieht gut aus ... werd ich mir gleich mal in die sig. reinmachen.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (27. Januar 2008)

Lordnikon27 am 27.01.2008 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab etz nen neuen PC und CoD4 seit gestern, -> ich komm mal vorbei und zeig euch wo der Frosch die Locken hat



OK, würde ich, wenn ich wüsste, wie man per IP auf nen CoD4 Server kommt


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (27. Januar 2008)

Lordnikon27 am 27.01.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 27.01.2008 10:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du drückst  ^    
dann gibst du  "connect xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:xxxxx" ein!
dann kommst du auf den server!


----------



## art90 (27. Januar 2008)

Lordnikon27 am 27.01.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 27.01.2008 10:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



besorg dir xfire, der serverbrowser von cod4 ist eh voll fürn arsch


----------



## GW-Player (27. Januar 2008)

art90 am 27.01.2008 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 27.01.2008 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann braucht er noch unsere namen bei xfire sonst bringt ihm xfire herzlich wenig

hier mal ein paar namen: Mario XFire-Name) 0typh00n0
                                               Meine Wenigkeit:       jHammer1812
                                               Hard2Get:                    hard2get1989

so ich glaube das waren die, die öffentlich genannt wurden

gruß an alle TEler

P.S Sollen wir nicht mal die Redis fragen, wegen nem Spielchen gegen sie?!


----------



## art90 (27. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 27.01.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S Sollen wir nicht mal die Redis fragen, wegen nem Spielchen gegen sie?!



das wär mal ne gute idee ^^ 


Spoiler



die haben eh keine chance



PS: mein xfire-nick: schmarthurschmooner
       und es wurden schon wesentlich mehr namen öffentlich genannt


----------



## Hard-2-Get (27. Januar 2008)

art90 am 27.01.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 27.01.2008 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau   Am Besten gleich in ihren Game-Labs. Also Ich fänd's geil


----------



## GW-Player (27. Januar 2008)

art90 am 27.01.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 27.01.2008 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echt? 
wer hat denn seinen namen noch öffentlich genannt?
Ich habe jetzt auf die Schnelle nur Mario und hardi gefunden



Spoiler



Die machen wir eh platt! TE for the Win!!!


----------



## Lordnikon27 (27. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 27.01.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 27.01.2008 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, danke.

XFire find ich doof.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (27. Januar 2008)

Lordnikon27 am 27.01.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, danke.
> 
> XFire find ich doof.



bidde!
ich hab Xfire auch nicht drauf


----------



## art90 (27. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 27.01.2008 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> art90 am 27.01.2008 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



verdammt, hab jetzt den ganzen thread durchsucht, aber nur noch einen gefunden

auf seite 7 :sackhaar777


----------



## tomtailer14 (27. Januar 2008)

was ist eigentlich asu dem strategie spiel geworden?? 
mein vorschlag is company of heroes.


----------



## sliCR (27. Januar 2008)

zocken? jetzt?

mein xfire ist zerosk1llz


----------



## Mario27 (27. Januar 2008)

Ich habe schon vor 2 oder 3 Tagen an einige REDs/Admins geschrieben, ob sie nicht einmal Lust hätten gegen uns zu spielen.
Das Ergebnis: Einer hat im Moment leider keine Zeit und der andere hat seine Kollegen darüber informiert. Zumindest hoffe ich das.  
Ich werde mich darum bemühen sowas noch auf die Beine zu stellen.

cya M27


----------



## art90 (27. Januar 2008)

Mario27 am 27.01.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe schon vor 2 oder 3 Tagen an einige REDs/Admins geschrieben, ob sie nicht einmal Lust hätten gegen uns zu spielen.
> Das Ergebnis: Einer hat im Moment leider keine Zeit und der andere hat seine Kollegen darüber informiert. Zumindest hoffe ich das.
> Ich werde mich darum bemühen sowas noch auf die Beine zu stellen.
> 
> cya M27



na irgendeiner aus dem computec-verlag wird doch wohl zeit für uns übrig haben

frag außerdem bei pcaction und pcgameshardware ^^

PS: warum kann ich den neuen Banner nicht sehen?


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (27. Januar 2008)

tomtailer14 am 27.01.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist eigentlich asu dem strategie spiel geworden??
> mein vorschlag is company of heroes.



strategiespiel?
hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## GW-Player (27. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 27.01.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> tomtailer14 am 27.01.2008 14:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja da hast du was nicht mitbekommen.

wir haben vor einigen tagen(/wochen?) darüber gesprochen, das wir unser Team um ein Spiel vergrößern wollen und da war die Rede von einem Strategiespiel, aber wir haben uns noch nicht auf eins festgelegt!!!

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (27. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 27.01.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ja da hast du was nicht mitbekommen.
> 
> wir haben vor einigen tagen(/wochen?) darüber gesprochen, das wir unser Team um ein Spiel vergrößern wollen und da war die Rede von einem Strategiespiel, aber wir haben uns noch nicht auf eins festgelegt!!!
> 
> gruß an alle TEler



A so ist das ... 
cool!
naja bin nicht so der strategiespielexperte ...
world in confict kann echt was ... habe ich aber leider nicht ... 
also stimme ich mal für Starcraft ... ist alt aber kann echt gewaltig was ... und man kann es sogar auf meinem arbeitsrechner mit onboard grafik zocken


----------



## Bonkic (27. Januar 2008)

tomtailer14 am 27.01.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist eigentlich asu dem strategie spiel geworden??
> mein vorschlag is company of heroes.




ohhh- DA WÄR ICH ABER AUCH DABEI!!!!   

bitte, bitte- coh wär wirklich toll!!!!

(auch wenn ich echt sau schlecht bin    )


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (27. Januar 2008)

... hehe ...
Teamspeak lässt sich nutzen ... 
nur sollten man hald die beizeichnungen der orte auf der map wissen ... sonst gibts nur missverständnisse 
(oben und unten reicht aber oft  )


----------



## Hard-2-Get (27. Januar 2008)

Mehr als Airborne Ranger-Spam kann Ich bei CoH aber nicht... ist dennoch ein geiles Spiel. Habs glaub Ich auch schon mal vorgeschlagen.   

Wenn Ich jetzt nur mal meine DVD wieder finden würde...   

edit: Oder eben Star- oder Warcraft3, auch wenn Ich das überhaupt nicht kann, Spaß machts allemal.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (27. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 27.01.2008 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr als Airborne Ranger-Spam kann Ich bei CoH aber nicht... ist dennoch ein geiles Spiel. Habs glaub Ich auch schon mal vorgeschlagen.
> 
> Wenn Ich jetzt nur mal meine DVD wieder finden würde...
> 
> edit: Oder eben Star- oder Warcraft3, auch wenn Ich das überhaupt nicht kann, Spaß machts allemal.



an wc3 hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht ... dass hätte ich ja auch 
macht auch laune!!


----------



## SCUX (27. Januar 2008)

keiner da heute


----------



## tomtailer14 (28. Januar 2008)

wenn es wirklich company of heroes wird dann hätte ich noch den key der meiner grafickkarte beilag (die endlich am samstag kam)
den könnte ich enem geben.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (28. Januar 2008)

tomtailer14 am 28.01.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es wirklich company of heroes wird dann hätte ich noch den key der meiner grafickkarte beilag (die endlich am samstag kam)
> den könnte ich enem geben.



du hast dir ne 8800GT geholt oder?


----------



## GW-Player (28. Januar 2008)

könntet ihr mal in  diesen Thread reinschauen und mir eventuell helfen?!

Danke schon mal im Voraus


Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## tomtailer14 (28. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 28.01.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> tomtailer14 am 28.01.2008 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt glaubst du die bringt es mit meinem athlon 4000+ ??


----------



## art90 (28. Januar 2008)

tomtailer14 am 28.01.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> AxelFoly3000 am 28.01.2008 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



falls nicht, kannst du die graka ja durch höhere qualität belasten. du kommst auf jeden fall auf deine kosten


----------



## JackBlack89 (29. Januar 2008)

heute abend bin ich erst so um 23:00 auf dem server, also nicht wundern wenn ich noch nicht da bin um 21:00.


----------



## SCUX (29. Januar 2008)

ich weis es auch noch nicht so genau....
bin bis Freitag krankgeschrieben, und muss Antibiotikum nehmen...
muss erst mal schauen ob ich überhaupt jemand treffen würde


----------



## Michael-Miggi (29. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 29.01.2008 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weis es auch noch nicht so genau....
> bin bis Freitag krankgeschrieben, und muss Antibiotikum nehmen...
> muss erst mal schauen ob ich überhaupt jemand treffen würde




Böse Zungen behaupten ja immer: "Scux, oben aufm Hochhaus runterballern kannste auch mit 40 Fieber....   " 

Heute schau ich auch mal vorbei   Wenn bis dato nicht meine Verbindung ganz einbricht.

PS: Will auch den fetten TE banner haben   

Grüße Susi


----------



## Riddick1107 (29. Januar 2008)

Oh SCUX, ich wusste gar nicht das du behaupt was triffst!!!    
Ne, gute Besserung!!
Bin heute Abend auch dabei!!!


----------



## Mario27 (29. Januar 2008)

Michael-Miggi am 29.01.2008 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 29.01.2008 10:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rechtsklicke den Banner in einer Sig und dann geh auf Eigenschaften, anschließend kopierst du einfach die URL in deine Sig und zwar mit dem img Parameter.

cya M27


----------



## Michael-Miggi (29. Januar 2008)

´DANKE MARIO!!!!   

+ test

nomal

dann halt nomal

PS:Goil


----------



## SCUX (29. Januar 2008)

keine Ahnung ob Ihr gerne Eure "geheimen" Tricks verratet oder nicht...
ich würde sagen "wieso nicht"   lasst uns darüber reden...

lohnt sich denn im HardcoreModus sowas wie _Doppelschuss _bzw _Teifenwirkung _oder _Spezialfeuerkraft_?
oder sollte man lieber _Fingerfertigkeit_, _Drohnenstörer_ oder _Totenstille _nehmen?
 
auf kleinen Maps finde ich Fingerfertigkeit unbezahlbar   
auf größeren kommt der Drohnenstörer auch nicht schlecht   

schießt Ihr lieber mit "kleineren_Waffen" wegen der schnellen Feuerbereitschaft? oder doch lieber mit den großen wegen der Reichweite?


----------



## Michael-Miggi (29. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 29.01.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> keine Ahnung ob Ihr gerne Eure "geheimen" Tricks verratet oder nicht...
> ich würde sagen "wieso nicht"   lasst uns darüber reden...
> 
> lohnt sich denn im HardcoreModus sowas wie _Doppelschuss _bzw _Teifenwirkung _oder _Spezialfeuerkraft_?
> ...




Also ich kann da gleich meine Tipps verraten weil ich eigentlich eh nix besonderes nutze. Meiner Meinung nach ist eigentlich Dmg am praktischten. Denn man stirbt ja eh sehr "schnell". So spiel ich halt zumindest, ein Sturmsoldat stürmt wie ich finde. Daher nehm ich ich oft Dinge die damage machen. Grantenwerfer, 3 Granten (hab ich zwar im Moment nicht aber dennoch sehr praktisch) usw. Aber jeder spielt anders. Kannst du so gut dich durch die Levels bewegen dass dich keiner killt sind andere Dinge natürlich besser für dich. Totenstille hab ich nie, weil ich darin den Sinn nicht erkenn. Ich achte mehr darauf wo das Feuer herkommt und höre (schätze ich) die Spieler kaum. Kann aber sein das ich den Sinn dahinter nicht erkenne. Denn sprachchat belauschen kann ich auch nicht richtig einordnen. Das auffinden finde ich auch "nutzlos", da man meistens eh tot ist bevor man mal c4 oder Minen aufspürt, bzw. verschwinden diese ja eh wenn der "Leger" stirbt. Tiefenwirkung nutzt ich da schon öfters, kann aber keine VBergleiche mit oder ohne erwähnen, da ich noch nicht mit und ohne getestet habe. Meistens nutze ich auf Publicserver Rauch oder Blendgranaten, weil die Leute haufenweise in Ihren Tod rennen bevor ich mal ne Rauchgranate werfe    . Fingerfertigkeit ist als Sturmsoldat schon sehr nützlich aber ich glaub der fällt bei mir weg wegen dem Granatenwerfer (ich liebe das Teil! Ohne wäre ich noch schlechter....) C4 nutz ich kaum da es am besten wäre dan an Stelle zu verharren um zu sehen wann man die hochjagen kann. Wenn du Sniper spielts ist sowas schon nützlich. Nur leider finde ich ist man als Sniper von den Kills besser wenn man rumrennt und nicht auf einer Stelle immer verharrt. Alles halt ansichtssache. Claymores hab ich mal genutzt bringt mir aber nix wenn zu oft/schnell draufgeht und viele andere Spieler nutzen die schon, daher nicht mehr nötig für mich. Ausserdem finde ich rushen zu wenige die Gebäude (oder einfach zu viele^^) Die Gegnerteams müssen dann nur auf uns warten.... Munition und Lunge hab ich meistens für Sniper. Da nutz ich auch den Störer um nicht endeckt zu werden. Ganz praktisch. Ansonsten hab ich für meine Sp. Force meistens 2 Waffen und keine Pistole. Gut sind dort 2 Schnellfeuergewehre, wobei man auch zu Schrotflinte greifen kann, wenn man nah genug an die Gegner kommt. Belegt aber wieder einen "Extra" Platz.

Grüße


----------



## Mario27 (29. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 29.01.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> keine Ahnung ob Ihr gerne Eure "geheimen" Tricks verratet oder nicht...
> ich würde sagen "wieso nicht"   lasst uns darüber reden...
> 
> lohnt sich denn im HardcoreModus sowas wie _Doppelschuss _bzw _Teifenwirkung _oder _Spezialfeuerkraft_?
> ...



Ich nutze das M4 auf Grund des geringen Rückstoßes (erhöhte Präzision) und der nicht zu verachtenden Durchschlagskraft.

- Rotpunktvisier
- Extra 1: 3 Granaten
- Extra 2: Spezialfeuerkraft
- Extra 3: Totenstille

Generell mag ich die kleinen Waffen nicht weil die mir einfach zu ungenau sind. Doppelschuss ist auf kleinen Maps sehr praktisch verbraucht aber auch eine Menge Munition, deswegen sollte man ein präziser Schütze sein, wenn man dieses Extra verwenden will. Drohnenstörer ist aus dem Extra 2 Segment nach Spezialfeuerkraft das Beste. Wenn ein ganzes Team das verwendet ist der Sieg eigentlich so gut wie sicher.... allein schon wegen der Verwunderung des Gegners.  

cya M27


----------



## tomtailer14 (29. Januar 2008)

meinsten renn ich mit der m4 +schaldämpfer durschlagskraft (oder wie das heidt) und spezialfeuerkraft rum.   aber immer schön geduckt da mann sonst zu laut is(was sich bei servern mit mehr als 20Leuten realtiviert ). C4 is gut um Leute abzulenken da die das offt für Granaten halten und sofort hinrennen   wenn mann dan noch ne gute position hatt....


----------



## GW-Player (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich finde ein paar der vorhergenannten Tipps eher nutzlos oder unsinnig.

Z.B Das mit dem C4

    Ein Sniper nutzt am besten Claymores, da er nicht immer auf seinen Rücken achten muss, sprich sich immer wieder umdrehen.

  Der Doppelschuss und präzise Schützen

Ein präziser Schütze bräuchte aber gar nicht erst mehr schießen und außerdem braucht er keinen munitionsgürtel, da so jemand viel weniger Kugeln braucht, a ls jemand der viele Kugeln "in einen Gegner setzt".
Ein ganz extremes beispiel ist jack, der mit ner deagle maximal drei Schüsse braucht, um einen zu töten.

Hier mal ein paar Configs von mir:

The Invisible

Ihr denkt euch bestimmt, warum "der Unsichtbare".
Es hat einen Grund, diesen Char(wenn man es so nennen kann) wird man auch der minimap nie sehen. 
Erstens hat er Drohnenstörer
Zweitens hat er nen Schalldämpfer 
Drittens hat er Totenstille "an"
Er benutzt ne M4

Commander (der Name hat keinen tieferen Sinn)

Er benutzt ne AK74u, mehr Schaden für Schießprügel, Totenstille und hat nen Munitionsgürtel dabei.

So das wärs erstmal

Gruß an alle TEler

P.S Ich wollte niemanden angreifen, das ist nur meine Meinung!!!


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (29. Januar 2008)

nutze zur zeit am heufigsten: 

M4 mit Rotpunktvisier
USP.45  mit Schalldämpfer 
Schultergürtel  (wenn man nicht stirbt braucht man viel munition  )
Juggernaut
Extrembedigungen ... da ich immer laufen will wenn ich den knopf dafür drücke und das nicht nur 5m


----------



## Michael-Miggi (29. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 29.01.2008 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S Ich wollte niemanden angreifen, das ist nur meine Meinung!!!




Doch fühl ich mich   Nee np. Ist halt Ansichtsache. Ich spiel aber fast nicht mehr nen Sniper daher kann ich sagen meine Config ist für den "alt". Als ich den noch spielte wurde aber oft meine Munition knapp. Und dann stehst halt da und darfst mit ner Pistole rumballern (was zugegeben auch sehr geil ist   ) Heute würde ich ihn auch umändern, da ich gar net so lang leben würde. Grüße


----------



## art90 (29. Januar 2008)

Michael-Miggi am 29.01.2008 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 29.01.2008 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich benutze im moment die M4 schallgedämpft mit stärkerem Schaden (wie auch immer man das nennt), 3 nates, und den von euch geliebten Eliminator.
Dazu noch die goldene desert eagle.
die deagle bereitet mir besonders auf servern mit vielen noobs großen spaß ^^ (jackblack-style). 
ich neige normalerweise zum rushen, aber campe gelegentlich auch


----------



## GW-Player (29. Januar 2008)

> ich benutze im moment die M4 schallgedämpft mit stärkerem Schaden (wie auch immer man das nennt), 3 nates, und den von euch geliebten Eliminator.
> Dazu noch die goldene desert eagle.
> die deagle bereitet mir besonders auf servern mit vielen noobs großen spaß ^^ (jackblack-style).
> ich neige normalerweise zum rushen, aber campe gelegentlich auch



ja dein eliminator....

das hat einmal sogar meinem team den sieg gekostet und du bist schuld art  :pissed   :


----------



## Hard-2-Get (29. Januar 2008)

Ich kann zum Anfang ja mal meine Klassen posten   

*Sturmgewehr:* 
G36 + Rotpunktvisier, M1911 + Schalldämpfer, 3 Splittergranaten, Fingerfertigkeit, und (verhasst) Eliminator
*Sniper:* 
M21, MP5 + Rotpunktvisier, Schultergürtel, Overkill und (extrem verhasst) Martyrium
*Maschinengewehr:* 
M60E4, Desert Eagle, Claymore, Fingerfertigkeit und Eliminator
*Maschinenpistole:* 
AK74u + Rotpunktvisier, M1911 + Schalldämpfer, Schultergürtel, Fingerfertigkeit, Extrembedingungen
*Schrotgewehr:* 
M4, Desert Eagle, 3 Splittergranaten, Fingerfertigkeit, Eliminator

Das sind meine Klassen, mehr kann Ich dazu nicht sagen. Sind so ganz okay.


----------



## art90 (29. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 29.01.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann zum Anfang ja mal meine Klassen posten
> 
> *Sturmgewehr:*
> G36 + Rotpunktvisier, M1911 + Schalldämpfer, 3 Splittergranaten, Fingerfertigkeit, und (verhasst) Eliminator
> ...



ja, martyrium hasse ich auch. besonders wenn teamkilling aktiv ist bringt es mich zum ausrasten, wenn irgendein horst neben mir martyrium aktiv hat


----------



## Lordnikon27 (29. Januar 2008)

Was ich in kleinen Maps (z.B. Shipment ()) klasse finde: 
UZI inkl. Reddot+beliebige Pistole, 3Extra-Granaten, der Explosions-Bonus und Martyrium. 

Wenn ich damit spawne, schau ich mich kurz mit der Uzi um ob um mich rum eienr steht, dan werf ich die ganzen 4 Granaten einfach blind durch die Map, 1-2 Leute erwischts dann scho, dann mit der Uzi losrennen und alles kurz und klein schiessen. Man stirbt zwar dauernd, killt aber auch sehr viel. 
Blöd nur, wenn 10 Sekunden Spawntime ist


----------



## Hard-2-Get (29. Januar 2008)

art90 am 29.01.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, martyrium hasse ich auch. besonders wenn teamkilling aktiv ist bringt es mich zum ausrasten, wenn irgendein horst neben mir martyrium aktiv hat



Hmm, dann bis heute Abend


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (29. Januar 2008)

kann heute leider nicht dabei sein, da ich morgen einen lustigen Regelungstechnik test habe ... 
viel spaß und viel Erfolg auch allen!
und schießt mal einen für mich!


----------



## art90 (30. Januar 2008)

man hat uns heute aber so riiiiiiiiichtig in den arsch getreten. das is nich mehr normal, wie wir abkackten


----------



## SCUX (30. Januar 2008)

art90 am 30.01.2008 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> man hat uns heute aber so riiiiiiiiichtig in den arsch getreten. das is nich mehr normal, wie wir abkackten


   also als die TE´ler zusammenspielten ging es doch eigentlich...gab nur eine Klatsche noch....
(meine Medikamente sollte ich jedenfalls immer nehmen  )

Vieleicht sollte man mal abstimmen welchen "Verein" wir (TE) immer versuchen als erstes zu nehemen...
am Anfang war das ja mal Marines, da waren auch meist die TE´ler zusammen...
hab nur auch öffters mitbekommen das "wenn Knarren_Jack" wechselt, auf einmal VIELE wecheseln wollen   
hat da jemand Angst vor dem Kerl mit der geilen_Quote  

mal schauen wie es morgen wird  
was mich im Moment etwas nervt ist das meine Internetverbindung wohl etwas rumeiert....Radar ist Ellen_lang versetzt, und ich hab in der Killcam auch schon gesehn das mich einer länger gesehn hat als ich ihn (Lag?)
"Namen" bzw Teammitglieder werden auch etwas verzögert angezeigt, so das, heute zb ca 5x, ich hin und wieder auf meine eigenen Leutz baller  
ich habe eine 6000er von Arcor und eigentlich laut Gescheindigkeitstest eine gute Verbindung..........


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (30. Januar 2008)

SCUX am 30.01.2008 01:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht sollte man mal abstimmen welchen "Verein" wir (TE) immer versuchen als erstes zu nehemen...



also ich bin da für Marines! oder hald die anderen ... die briten ...


----------



## Michael-Miggi (30. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 30.01.2008 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 30.01.2008 01:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also sry erstmal das ich mich nichtmal abegmeldet hatte   aber es lief ja gestern Fussball!!!!   Aber heute werd ich antreten. 21.00 Uhr TE_Server steht?

Das mit TEs zu Marine ist in Ordnung, oft wirbelt halt COD4 (wegen Autoausgleich) das durcheinander und dann haben anscheind (weils jedem egal ist^^) keiner Bock zu switchen.

Zu der Maryriumdiskussion: Versteh ich net man kann doch wegrennen?

EDIT: Ah ihr redet ja über HC ok kapiert...


Grüße


----------



## art90 (30. Januar 2008)

da bei den gästen anscheinend auch marines bzw. sas beliebter ist, würde ich sagen wir spielen mit den russen oder den bin ladens

ps: warum müssen die russen in filmen und spielen etc eigentlich immer die bösen sein?


----------



## Michael-Miggi (30. Januar 2008)

art90 am 30.01.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> da bei den gästen anscheinend auch marines bzw. sas beliebter ist, würde ich sagen wir spielen mit den russen oder den bin ladens
> 
> ps: warum müssen die russen in filmen und spielen etc eigentlich immer die bösen sein?




Ich bin schon froh das es mal nicht die Deutschen sind


----------



## Birdy84 (30. Januar 2008)

art90 am 30.01.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> da bei den gästen anscheinend auch marines bzw. sas beliebter ist, würde ich sagen wir spielen mit den russen oder den bin ladens
> 
> ps: warum müssen die russen in filmen und spielen etc eigentlich immer die bösen sein?


Das müsste mal vorher angekündigt werden auf welcher Seite TE bevorzugt spielen will. Dann sollte es ja kein Prob sein, dass der Clan zusammen spielt. Ich war gestern (bis auf meine ersten 1-2 Spiele) mit meinen Kollegen immer OpFor oder Spetznaz.

Der Hardcore Modus ist leider ein bisschen chaotisch, da man fast nie weiß wo seine Teamkameraden gerade sind und wenn dann auch noch die Namen so spät auftauchen, dann sind Teamkills vorprogrammiert. Trotzdem war es gestern lustig, obwohl SCUX mit der P90 ein ziemlich nerviger Gegner ist   .


----------



## art90 (30. Januar 2008)

Birdy84 am 30.01.2008 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Das müsste mal vorher angekündigt werden auf welcher Seite TE bevorzugt spielen will. Dann sollte es ja kein Prob sein, dass der Clan zusammen spielt. Ich war gestern (bis auf meine ersten 1-2 Spiele) mit meinen Kollegen immer OpFor oder Spetznaz.



ja, aber wie soll man das denn vorher ankündigen. es sollte nicht zu viel verlangt sein auf nachfrage das team zu wechseln. sonst ists für zB Shadow nur 





			
				teamspeak schrieb:
			
		

> teamwechseln 4


----------



## Birdy84 (30. Januar 2008)

art90 am 30.01.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 30.01.2008 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man müsste es (vllt ab eurem offiziellen Beginn?) am Start einer Map manuell schreiben (im CoD4 Chat) oder eine Consolen Nachricht generieren. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie man das macht, aber kann ja nicht so schwierig sein. So würde es jeder Mitbekommen, denn im TS sind ja nicht alle. Zur Not könnte man dann auch einen Vote für Map Restart machen, dann weiß erstmal jeder vorher in welches Team er muss- das wäre wahrscheinlich aber zu umständlich.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (30. Januar 2008)

art90 am 30.01.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: warum müssen die russen in filmen und spielen etc eigentlich immer die bösen sein?



könnte dran liegen das das spiel von dem amis kommt 

ok wenn die marines beliebter sind ... na dann gehen wird hald opfor ... es lgeich auf die titelseite zu schreiben wäre vl gans gut


----------



## Michael-Miggi (30. Januar 2008)

Zocken wir dann heut abend eigentlich auf dem TE Server oda wolln ma PCGler nieten?

Grüße


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (30. Januar 2008)

Michael-Miggi am 30.01.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Zocken wir dann heut abend eigentlich auf dem TE Server oda wolln ma PCGler nieten?
> 
> Grüße



weit wann gibt es den pcg server? bzw welche ip?


----------



## GW-Player (30. Januar 2008)

die news kam heute um 12:48 uhr und die IP ist folgende:



> *Call of Duty 4-PCG-Server*
> 85.14.224.187:28960


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (30. Januar 2008)

GW-Player am 30.01.2008 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> die news kam heute um 12:48 uhr und die IP ist folgende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich noch gar nciht gelesen ... 
bin da eher für unseren server ... 
frei für alle ist ja gans nett und wenn wir den server mal zu leben verhelfen würde wäre es auch cool ... allerdings habe ich auf dem ding nen absoluten scheiß ping ... nicht wie bei unserem um die 60ms sondern um die 150ms 
ist das bei euch auch so? (steht der server in china damit genügend leute da sind zum kurbeln oder was ist da los? )


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2008)

art90 am 30.01.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, aber wie soll man das denn vorher ankündigen. es sollte nicht zu viel verlangt sein auf nachfrage das team zu wechseln. sonst ists für zB Shadow nur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt absolut. Wenn's ums automatische Teamwechseln geht, erwischt es irgendwie immer mich. Das hat schon teilweise groteske Züge: Ich stand schon manchmal direkt hinter einem Gegner, wollte ihn gerade abschießen und in dem Moment werd ich ins andere Team geworfen. Und dort passierte es dann manchmal, dass ich gerade dort gespawnt wurde, wo eine Gegner stand und ich natürlich gleich tot war. Wenn Dir das dann andauernd passiert und Du dadurch kaum zum spielen kommst, dann frustriert das irgendwann.
Allerdings passiert das manchmal auch genau anders herum. Einmal wollte mich ein Gegner gerade abschiessen und in dem Moment bin ich ins andere Team geworfen worden, schon fies   



			
				GW-Player am 30.01.2008 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> die news kam heute um 12:48 uhr und die IP ist folgende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oha, Konkurrenz für uns    Der Server scheint auch schon ein paar Tage zu laufen, denn vor glaub 2 Tagen war schon mal jemand im PCG Chat und beschwerte sich darüber, dass die Leute dort cheaten würden und wollte wissen, wer da als Admin verantwortlich ist. Ich hoffe sie haben da wirklich jemanden, der da aufpasst und diese Leute vom Server schmeißt, falls dies wirklich der Fall sein sollte.


----------



## Birdy84 (30. Januar 2008)

Ich finde die verflucht News zum PCG Server nicht. Ist die wieder weg??

Spielen die da echt FFA? Das wäre ja bescheuert, denn beim FFA wird man immer nur von hinten abgeschossen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2008)

Birdy84 am 30.01.2008 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die verflucht News zum PCG Server nicht. Ist die wieder weg??



Die PC Games Communityserver stehen bereit

Es gibt Server für COD4, Counter Strike Source, Unreal Tournament 3 und Team Fortress 2.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (30. Januar 2008)

also wir spielen heute schon auf unserem server oder?
zumindest werde ich da hinschaun ...


----------



## Birdy84 (30. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 30.01.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> also wir spielen heute schon auf unserem server oder?
> zumindest werde ich da hinschaun ...


 MilchMichi und ich sind auf jeden Fall heute da.


----------



## art90 (30. Januar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 30.01.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> also wir spielen heute schon auf unserem server oder?
> zumindest werde ich da hinschaun ...



ich denke wir werden auf dem TE-server spielen, weil wir dort einfach vorteile haben haben:
-kicken auf wunsch
-mapchange auf wunsch
-in letzter zeit recht wenig noobs 



Spoiler



(das macht mir angst)


-meiner Meinung nach perfekt eingestellter server

und außerdem haben einige personen viel mühe hier rein gesteckt, da will man doch nicht fremdgehen


----------



## Hard-2-Get (30. Januar 2008)

art90 am 30.01.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke wir werden auf dem TE-server spielen, weil wir dort einfach vorteile haben haben:
> -kicken auf wunsch
> -mapchange auf wunsch
> -in letzter zeit recht wenig noobs
> ...



Genau   Werde heute Abend wieder vorbeischneien, so um 21:00. Hmm, ist ja eigentlich schon bald. Also bis denn dann.

H2G


----------



## Michael-Miggi (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Jo noch keiner da?   Ähm, sry Mario ich heisse jetzt wieder MOD6699   

Grüße


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Wollte Euch nur mitteilen, dass Mario die nächste/n Zeit / Tage nicht da sein kann. Er hat mich gerade angerufen und er hat totale Probleme mit seinem PC. Irgendwie hat es ihn sein ganzes System zerschossen und sein Rechner fährt nicht mal mehr hoch. Also wenn irgendwas ist oder ihr was auf dem Herzen habt, könnt ihr euch gerne an mich wenden 

Gruss Shadow


----------



## Mario27 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Shadow_Man am 30.01.2008 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte Euch nur mitteilen, dass Mario die nächste/n Zeit / Tage nicht da sein kann. Er hat mich gerade angerufen und er hat totale Probleme mit seinem PC. Irgendwie hat es ihn sein ganzes System zerschossen und sein Rechner fährt nicht mal mehr hoch. Also wenn irgendwas ist oder ihr was auf dem Herzen habt, könnt ihr euch gerne an mich wenden
> 
> Gruss Shadow



Mein Netzteil pfeift einen a la Kill Bill, meine Festplatte hat dem Geräusch nach zu urteilen Kieselsteine im Gehäuse und mein Windows XP hat offenbar ein Alkoholproblem.... Bin zwar wieder da, aber Shads Prognose könnte durchaus eintreffen. Sollte ich also einmal nicht online sein (das kommt wirklich nie vor *g*), seid mir bitte nicht böse. Shad wird sich dann für diesen Zeitraum um Alles kümmern und mich vertreten.

cya M27


----------



## Michael-Miggi (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Also mir hats heut gelangt, ich war so was von schlecht   

Naja, gn8


----------



## JackBlack89 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

jo war heute bis jetzt nur ätzend. schlecht gespielt und jetzt auch keine lust zu spielen. sowas regt mich auf wenn ich 10 mal spawne und sterbe. dann lauf ich einfach rum und lass mich abknallen.


----------



## GW-Player (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Shadow_Man am 30.01.2008 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte Euch nur mitteilen, dass Mario die nächste/n Zeit / Tage nicht da sein kann. Er hat mich gerade angerufen und er hat totale Probleme mit seinem PC. Irgendwie hat es ihn sein ganzes System zerschossen und sein Rechner fährt nicht mal mehr hoch. Also wenn irgendwas ist oder ihr was auf dem Herzen habt, könnt ihr euch gerne an mich wenden
> 
> Gruss Shadow



an dich werd ich mich nicht mehr wenden, du magst mich ja nicht mehr....


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				JackBlack89 am 30.01.2008 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> jo war heute bis jetzt nur ätzend. schlecht gespielt und jetzt auch keine lust zu spielen. sowas regt mich auf wenn ich 10 mal spawne und sterbe. dann lauf ich einfach rum und lass mich abknallen.



auf shipment wars bei mir auch so ... dann ist es aber besser gegangen ... 
man die leute auf dem server werden irgendwie verdammt gut ... wenn man da mal 2 Tage keine Zeit hat zum zocken ist man gleich hinten ...


----------



## SCUX (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

ALSO BITTE DIE DAMEN...was soll denn das Gemecker.....  

es gibt gute Tage und es gibt schlechte Tage.....Frauen müssen immer bluten wenn Sie Ihre Tage bekommen.....was sollen Die denn bitte sagen  

was ist das denn mit dem SchimmerklimmerBanner  
mal ist er da...mal nicht....dann wieder doch...dann doch nicht.... :-o


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				GW-Player am 30.01.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 30.01.2008 21:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quatsch     Hab euch doch alle lieb


----------



## Michael-Miggi (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Also TS war ja auch bisserl.....   Keiner sagt ein Wort oder es ging nicht bei mir, plötzlich höre ich jmd. und dann ein elend langer gehörvernichtender Ton.... Dann hab ich aus gemacht   Lustig war auch wie wir TE als Team zusammenspielten ging teilweise gar nichts   

Wollen wir uns nicht umnennen in [TN]? Total Noobs?

 

Grüße


----------



## SCUX (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 31.01.2008 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> plötzlich höre ich jmd. und dann ein elend langer gehörvernichtender Ton....
> Grüße


bin brutalst erkältet, muss mir eben oft die Nase putzen    
ab23uhr war irgendwie niemand mehr im TS 

EDIT: ich bin krank/zuhause mein Weibchen ist beim MuschiDoc...also ich zock jetzt ne Runde   
macht jemand mit


----------



## Michael-Miggi (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 31.01.2008 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael-Miggi am 31.01.2008 09:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Wär auch mal froh könnt ich am Tag zocken.... Um 21.00 Uhr bin ich halt noch schlechter als tagsüber   Viel Spaß dir und rette unsere EHRE!!!

Grüße


----------



## SCUX (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

*Übrigens* wegen dem "alternativ" Spiel...
wie wäre es mit C&C_Generals   
ohne AddOn ohne Alles...einfach nur so....
kostet 10€ in der Pyramide, ist relativ simpel, und immer noch von der Steuerung recht aktuell....ergo dürfte jeder das Spiel zocken "können".....

*Übrigens2,*am 20-24August ist die GamesConvencion in Lébzsch (Leipzig),
bis dahin müssen wir sowas wie einen festen Stamm gebildet haben das ich die bedruckten TShirts/Pullis in Auftrag geben kann das wir uns "dort" erkennen und zum Bier einladen können    
ich denke mal das von 15-20TE´ler ca 8-10 JUUUHUU rufen, dann am End 5-8richtige Interesse zeigen für einen Ausflug und wir uns am Ende zu viert oder zu fünft dort treffen   
das wäre doch mal was.....von mir aus sind es über 400km, also bitte kein Gemäcker über die Strecke, vieleicht passt es ja vom Weg das wir sowas wie Fahrgemeinschaften bilden


----------



## GW-Player (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 31.01.2008 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> *Übrigens2,*am 20-24August ist die GamesConvencion in Lébzsch (Leipzig),
> bis dahin müssen wir sowas wie einen festen Stamm gebildet haben das ich die bedruckten TShirts/Pullis in Auftrag geben kann das wir uns "dort" erkennen und zum Bier einladen können
> ich denke mal das von 15-20TE´ler ca 8-10 JUUUHUU rufen, dann am End 5-8richtige Interesse zeigen für einen Ausflug und wir uns am Ende zu viert oder zu fünft dort treffen
> das wäre doch mal was.....von mir aus sind es über 400km, also bitte kein Gemäcker über die Strecke, vieleicht passt es ja vom Weg das wir sowas wie Fahrgemeinschaften bilden



ist doch sch



Spoiler



eiße


 warum muss die schon so früh sein, kann die nicht erst im dezember sein, dann werd ich auch 18 und kann die 



Spoiler



gute


 spiele, die auch interessant sind testen....

und falls ihr euch fragt, warum ich dann cod4 zocke, ich dürfte es normalerweise gar nicht,
aber meine eltern haben nichts dagegen, das ich es spiele....


----------



## Hard-2-Get (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 31.01.2008 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> *Übrigens* wegen dem "alternativ" Spiel...
> wie wäre es mit C&C_Generals
> ohne AddOn ohne Alles...einfach nur so....
> kostet 10€ in der Pyramide, ist relativ simpel, und immer noch von der Steuerung recht aktuell....ergo dürfte jeder das Spiel zocken "können".....
> ...



Also, dieses Jahr gehe Ich ganz sicher auf die GC. Wenn Wir uns gegenseitig erkennen könnten - was bei dem riesigem Menschenauflauf (hmm, Menschenauflauf...   ) schon an sich schwierig werden könnte - wäre das ja mal ultra-fett-krass (sry, mein Artikulationsvermögen hat sich für heute samt Eloquenz verabschiedet). 
Aber wie gesagt, in Leipzig bin Ich dabei. Nur das mit dem Bier lehen Ich dankend ab, Ich begnüge mich mit ner Cola.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Also sry SCUX aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich keinen Bock auf die Stress Convention   

Schon mal Bilder vom Eingang gesehen? 

Grüße


----------



## GW-Player (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

und wer kommte heute abend so?

also ich werde denke ich werd mal ab halb acht immer mal wieder vorbeischauen bis sich ein paar leute zusammen gefunden 


gruß an alle TEler


----------



## GW-Player (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

so dann mach ich mal die 500 voll

Glückwunsch an uns alle 

Wir haben 500 Posts erreicht!!!


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				GW-Player am 31.01.2008 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> und wer kommte heute abend so?[...]


....ich!   Fetz0rn!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Birdy84 am 31.01.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 31.01.2008 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...dito!   rul0rn!


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Ich wollte nur bescheid sagen, dass ich jetzt auf dem Server bin, allerdings ist bisher leider sonst noch niemand da  :-o


----------



## Hard-2-Get (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Kann heute leider nicht, mein I-Net ist einfach zu instabil heute. 
Soory und hf. Man sieht sich morgen


----------



## SCUX (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 31.01.2008 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Also sry SCUX aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich keinen Bock auf die Stress Convention
> 
> Schon mal Bilder vom Eingang gesehen?
> 
> Grüße


ach was, im letzten Jahr haben 3Mädels da als PromoGirls gearbeitet die ich kenne...
wenn das dieses Jhar wieder so ist qutsch ich mit denen wegen VIP usw (aber das weis ich jetzt noch nicht!!!!)
ansonsten treffen wir uns in der Stadt direkt und fahren gemeinsam zu der Messe....
ALLES eine Frage der Absprachen zwischen uns....also liegt es an uns selbst 



EDIT SIGNTEST
also der Schimmer_Banner funzt bei mir nicht 

NÄCHSTER_TAG:
bin gerade bei meiner Schwester..und seh auf einmal alle GlitzerschimmerklimmerBANNER  
liegt das an meinem Rechner zuhaus??


----------



## Riddick1107 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Siehst du die an deinem Rechner nicht?
Leere mal deinen Tamp Ordner, Cookies und so.

SCUX, gehst du dieses Jahr zur Cebit? Oder von welcher Messe redet ihr?

Bin am Wochenende leider unterwegs, daher bin ich nicht dabei, aber nächste Woche wieder!
Gruß!


----------



## GW-Player (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Riddick1107 am 01.02.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehst du die an deinem Rechner nicht?
> Leere mal deinen Tamp Ordner, Cookies und so.
> 
> SCUX, gehst du dieses Jahr zur Cebit? Oder von welcher Messe redet ihr?
> ...



Wir reden von der Games Convention in Leipzig

Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## SCUX (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Riddick1107 am 01.02.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehst du die an deinem Rechner nicht?


ich seh den Banner mit meinem Rechner nicht  
eigentlich hab ich den ganzen Flashplayer_&Co_Kram drauf......

EDIT: @Breitbildnutzer: nehmt ihr die native Auflösung zum zocken? oder 1024er? oder eine andere?


----------



## Mario27 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Der 1.5er Patch ist draußen.
An alle TEler: Bitte *noch NICHT* updaten!! Der Server läuft auf 1.4 und ich weiß nicht wann die 1.5er Serverfiles rauskommen. Kann Morgen sein, kann aber auch erst nächste Woche sein. Wenn ihr also weiterhin auf unserem Server spielen wollt, behaltet vorerst den 1.4er bei.
Danke.

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Hallo erstmal,



Spoiler



hat irgendwer von euch schon mal mit den Mod-Tools von CoD4 gearbeitet?

Will vielleicht mal ne Map machen!!!



Hat sich erledigt, man braucht ne shader-modell3 karte um die modtools zum laufen zu bringen     

warum auch immer, das spiel läuft auch ohne sm3-karte....

Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 02.02.2008 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Der 1.5er Patch ist draußen.
> An alle TEler: Bitte *noch NICHT* updaten!! Der Server läuft auf 1.4 und ich weiß nicht wann die 1.5er Serverfiles rauskommen. Kann Morgen sein, kann aber auch erst nächste Woche sein. Wenn ihr also weiterhin auf unserem Server spielen wollt, behaltet vorerst den 1.4er bei.
> Danke.
> 
> cya M27


Schice! Ich hab schon aktualisiert....


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 02.02.2008 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Der 1.5er Patch ist draußen.
> An alle TEler: Bitte *noch NICHT* updaten!! Der Server läuft auf 1.4 und ich weiß nicht wann die 1.5er Serverfiles rauskommen. Kann Morgen sein, kann aber auch erst nächste Woche sein. Wenn ihr also weiterhin auf unserem Server spielen wollt, behaltet vorerst den 1.4er bei.
> Danke.
> 
> cya M27



was is das für ein scheiß wenn da auf einmal ein neuer patch ohne die serverfiles rauskommt ...


----------



## art90 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

meinetwegen kann der server auf 1.4 bleiben. der neue patch hat bei mir rein gar nichts gefixt. der browser zeigt immernoch nicht alle server, ich hab immernoch den dämlichen ping-bug, und es wurde kein hardcore/filter hinzugefügt.
da frage ich mich, was die eigentlich die ganze zeit gemacht haben.
die hätten wenigstens eine neue offizielle map bringen können.

PS: gestern hats mal wieder richtig spaß gemacht, auch wenn die gegner meistens nur halb so viele punkte wie wir hatten


----------



## Mario27 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



> Der Server läuft nun auf der 1.5 Version.



cya M27


----------



## SCUX (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

könnte bitte jemand mal eine "freie" downloadstelle für den 1.5er posten?
diese anmelderei geht mir voll auf den sack 

EDIT: hab jetzt eine gefunden  mal schauen obs klappt..

natürlich nicht.....jetzt soll ich noch einen webdienst runterladen...

mich nervt sowas echt


----------



## Mario27 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 03.02.2008 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte bitte jemand mal eine "freie" downloadstelle für den 1.5er posten?
> diese anmelderei geht mir voll auf den sack
> 
> EDIT: hab jetzt eine gefunden  mal schauen obs klappt..
> ...



http://www.gamershell.com/download_23036.shtml

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 03.02.2008 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 03.02.2008 00:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   danke, habs von der pcaktion seite gefunden und es läuft...ist aber niemand auf dem Sever  .....
"wenn" euch die Arbeit es wert ist, könnt ihr ja den aktuellen Patch_Link auch im Startposting joinen...so als Bonus quasie  

EDIT: kann das mit dem klitzerBanner was mit Vista zu tun haben? arbeit geht, schwester geht, internet café geht..alle mit XP  :-o


----------



## art90 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

bei mir geht der banner auch nur auf meinem spielewindows, auf dem nur das wichtigste drauf ist. aufm arbeitswindows wird er nicht angezeigt. es könnte etwas mit dem wort "banner" im dateinamen zu tun haben


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 02.02.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> > Der Server läuft nun auf der 1.5 Version.
> 
> 
> 
> cya M27



juhu dann kann ich jetzt beruhigt updaten


----------



## SCUX (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

heut nichts los wie??
schade,,,,

naja dann baue ich mal alle Waffen um


----------



## Mario27 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Da wir das Team um ein bis zwei Spiele erweitern möchten, könnt ihr nun abstimmen welche Spiele das sein sollen.
Zur Auswahl stehen ein Actionspiel und ein Strategiespiel.
So funktioniert das Ganze:
Ihr könnt maximal 4 Titel pro Genre angeben und zwar nach Punktevergabe.
Zum Beispiel:
Titel A - 4 Punkte
Titel B - 3 Punkte
Titel C - 2 Punkte
Titel D - 1 Punkt
Die Punktevergabe erfolgt wie neben den Titeln angeschrieben. Also von oben nach unten. Solltet ihr z.B. nur 3 Titel in eurer Wunschliste haben, ist das kein Problem und die Punktevergabe erfolgt dann einfach von 4 bis 2.
Für das Actionspiel könnt ihr maximal 4 Spiele vorschlagen und für das Strategiespiel ebenso.
Bitte postet eure Punkteverteilungen nicht hier im Thread, sondern schickt sie Shadow_Man UND mir per O-Mail weil uns das das Auswerten erleichtern würde.
Danke.

cya M27


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 04.02.2008 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir das Team um ein bis zwei Spiele erweitern möchten, könnt ihr nun abstimmen welche Spiele das sein sollen.
> Zur Auswahl stehen ein Actionspiel und ein Strategiespiel.
> So funktioniert das Ganze:
> Ihr könnt maximal 4 Titel pro Genre angeben und zwar nach Punktevergabe.
> ...



hab da schon mal ein Omail geschickt ... irgendwie fallen mir da immer nur 3 Titel ein ...


----------



## Hard-2-Get (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Alles abgeschickt, hoffe es kam an. Bis denn dann.

H2G


----------



## art90 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

habs jetzt auch abgeschickt.

@gw-player: nach gestern ist mein usermaps-ordner fast 500mb groß ^^

offtopic: falls jemand irgendwelche interessanten themenvorschläge für ein englischreferat hat, dann bitte bitte omail an mich  

mfg


----------



## GW-Player (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				art90 am 04.02.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> habs jetzt auch abgeschickt.
> 
> @gw-player: nach gestern ist mein usermaps-ordner fast 500mb groß ^^
> 
> ...



wie lange haste denn gestern noch gemacht?

zu den vorschlägen:

gibt es irgendwelche grenzen oder gewisse themenbereiche?

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## art90 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				GW-Player am 04.02.2008 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> art90 am 04.02.2008 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht mehr lange, aber ich war ja vorher schon auf ein paar mod-servern, ich hab jetzt 19 maps


----------



## GW-Player (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

hallo erstmal,

und wer kommt heute aufn server? oder haben wir ein paar karnevalsjecken unter uns?

gruß an alle TEler

P.S Ich werde ab 9 uhr aufn Server kommen!

[Edit(23:11)] Keiner aufm Server!!!Vorhin waren ein paar aufm Server dann war wieder tote Hose


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

kann leider erst wieder am donnerstag auf dem server kommen ... schule behindert die freizeit schon extrem 

heißt das, dass bald mehr verschiedene maps auf unserem server zufinden sein werden?


----------



## SCUX (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

werde jetzt mal draufschauen.....


----------



## GW-Player (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

ich war heute aufm server, wo so ein sniper-mod lief

könnten wir nicht auch mal mods oder/und usermaps laufen lassen?
(wenns möglich wäre auch den mod;ich poste später mal den namen)

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## SCUX (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				GW-Player am 05.02.2008 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ich war heute aufm server, wo so ein sniper-mod lief
> 
> könnten wir nicht auch mal mods oder/und usermaps laufen lassen?
> (wenns möglich wäre auch den mod;ich poste später mal den namen)
> ...


haste jetzt nochmal bock auf ne schnelle messerrunde?


----------



## GW-Player (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

@scux sorry, um die uhrzeit war ich schon auf dem weg ins bett.

sonst hätte ich natürlich mitgemacht

gruß jHammer


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				AxelFoly3000 am 04.02.2008 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> kann leider erst wieder am donnerstag auf dem server kommen ... schule behindert die freizeit schon extrem



änderung: bin heute da dafür do nicht. ...  schon schön wenn man so nen test verschiebt


----------



## SCUX (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

und jetzt einer lust auf ne Messerrunde?


----------



## Riddick1107 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Wie, du bist schon zu Hause?? Nichts Arbeiten oder was?   
Naja, vielleicht bin ich heute Abend nochmal dabei!


----------



## SCUX (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Riddick1107 am 05.02.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, du bist schon zu Hause?? Nichts Arbeiten oder was?
> Naja, vielleicht bin ich heute Abend nochmal dabei!


Faschingsdienstag    hatten heute nur einen halben Tag, da lässt mich meine Chefin zuhause


----------



## Riddick1107 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Oh, hast du es gut und ich konnte heute auf der Arbeit vergammeln!


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Toll...kaum was los gerade...bzw. NIX!


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Birdy84 am 05.02.2008 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Toll...kaum was los gerade...bzw. NIX!



naja dann um 22h warens doch ein paar! ... wurde dann gans schön lustig.


----------



## SCUX (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				AxelFoly3000 am 06.02.2008 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 05.02.2008 21:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dennoch wars für einen Fixen Spieletermin doch rech mager...oder war vor 22uhr mehr los??

wäre sehr schade wenn die Sache hier einschläft, Mario, Shad & Co haben sich echt Mühe gemacht das ganze hier schön zu gestalten!

vieleicht ist es einfach nur mal eine ruhige Phase ind er zufällig viele nicht können.....

Mario bekommt von mir einen dicken    für gestern (auch wenn er meinte er hat schon besser Tage gehabt) ich fand seine Quote besser wie sonst...

dagegen war meine Quote gestern sooo richtig beschissen  
habe mal alle Waffen umgestellt (hääte ich mal lieber sein gelassen)
wenn ich sonst meine Quote opfer mach ich wenigsten viele Punkte.
gestern lief garnichts.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Wollte eigentlich gestern Abend mitspielen. War aber so k.o. und hatte mich etwas hingelegt und bin dann leider eingeschlafen.    Heute Abend werd ich wieder dabei sein, allerdings erst später, möchte mir vorher das Fussball-Länderspiel anschauen


----------



## GW-Player (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.02.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte eigentlich gestern Abend mitspielen. War aber so k.o. und hatte mich etwas hingelegt und bin dann leider eingeschlafen.    Heute Abend werd ich wieder dabei sein, allerdings erst später, möchte mir vorher das Fussball-Länderspiel anschauen



Wir machen die Ösis platt, ne Mario 


Ich hätt mich heute echt in den arsch beißen
ich wollte mir heute meine eigene cod4-version bestellen(habe bisher mit einer von einem freund geliehenen version gespielt) und hatte noch einen gutschein von doomster(ein shop, der mit sqoops bzw pcgames zusammenhängt), der 10€ betrug. Nun musste ich leider feststellen, das er am 1.2.08 ablief....


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				GW-Player am 06.02.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir machen die Ösis platt, ne Mario
> 
> Ich hätt mich heute echt in den arsch beißen
> ich wollte mir heute meine eigene cod4-version bestellen(habe bisher mit einer von einem freund geliehenen version gespielt) und hatte noch einen gutschein von doomster(ein shop, der mit sqoops bzw pcgames zusammenhängt), der 10€ betrug. Nun musste ich leider feststellen, das er am 1.2.08 ablief....



... so kann gehen ... bestell einfach bei amazon da is es von haus aus billiger ... normal hald ... 

... irgendwer hat geschrieben ... weiß nicht mehr genau wer, dass er schon einige user maps hätte ... könnte man die nicht mal auf den server bringen um sie mal anzuspielen. Wäre mal ne abwechslung.

edit:  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				GW-Player am 06.02.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir machen die Ösis platt, ne Mario






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schau dir ruhig an wie wir euch in den Arsch treten   


sry wegen doppelpost ... hab mich da verdrückt ... antworten statt bearbeiten ... und löschen lässt es sich ja nicht ...


----------



## GW-Player (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

stimmt mir fällt grad ein, das ich von amazon noch nen 5€ gutschein hab
danke PLUS  


Wovon träumt ihr eigentlich nachts?Die Ösis gewinnen doch eh nicht!!!

Deutschland for the WIN!!!  
                 

[Edit] Das mit Amazon war echt ein guter Tipp. Habe ein Angebot gefunden, wo es CoD4 (und CoD2 gratis dazu) gibt!!!


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				GW-Player am 06.02.2008 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt mir fällt grad ein, das ich von amazon noch nen 5€ gutschein hab
> danke PLUS
> 
> Wovon träumt ihr eigentlich nachts?Die Ösis gewinnen doch eh nicht!!!
> ...



hey die haben das forum so verändert, dass man nix mehr editieren kann wenn darauf geantwortet wurde ... verdammt das merk ich erst jetzt ... da erklärt sich so einiges. 

Wir sind das Fußballland NR.1  ... zeigt das Bild da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außenseiter werden oft unterschätzt  
naja so gut sind wir wirklich nicht ... aber sollten wir gewinnen wird das sicher verfilmt  ... wunder kommen ja nicht so oft vor


----------



## Mario27 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

1. Das ist kein Spam-Thread und auch kein Bilder-Thread.
2. Natürlich verlieren wir. Ösis sind dazu geboren auf Skiern zu leben und auf Skiern zu sterben. Was anderes können wir nicht.... Naja, vllt. noch den ein oder anderen Krieg vom Zaun brechen. Das wars aber.
Wir sehen uns dann in einer Stunde.  ....  

cya M27


----------



## Hard-2-Get (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				GW-Player am 06.02.2008 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt mir fällt grad ein, das ich von amazon noch nen 5€ gutschein hab
> danke PLUS
> 
> 
> ...



Eben!   
Mal sehen wie sich Ballack heute so schlägt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Wenigstens sind die Österreicher ein freundliches Völkchen. In der Türkei dagegen wird man ja traditionell so empfangen: http://www.20min.ch/diashow/5405/Grafik-Clip 3.pictClipping.jpg
 

So, nun isses aber gut mit meiner Spamerei *g*


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Lasst mal Fußball nebenher laufen und kommt ins Spiel.


----------



## GW-Player (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Deutschland : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Österreich*
*21:47 53.Minute* 1     :         0 *Torschütze:Thomas Hitzlsperger*
*21:57 63.Minute* 2     :         0 *Torschütze:Miroslav Klose*
*22:17 80.Minute* 3     :         0 *Torschütze:Mario Gomez *






*P.S. Bitte erstmal nicht drauf antworten!!!Muss immer wieder editiert werden!!!Danke*


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				GW-Player am 06.02.2008 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



verdammt erste halbzeit waren wir gut ... aber dann gings bergab ... 
das kanns ja nicht sein ... 

am server ist jetzt nach dem spiel auch nix mehr los ... in der halbzeit hat sich aber einiges getan ... 
naja is ned so schlimm ... sollte sowieso lernen ...


----------



## SCUX (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

 
0 Leute auf dem Server :-o 
nix mit FixTermin 
oder is schon alles rum....


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 06.02.2008 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> 0 Leute auf dem Server :-o
> nix mit FixTermin
> oder is schon alles rum....



alles schon rum ... war nie wirklich viel los ... aber zur halbzeit waren einige da ...


----------



## SCUX (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				AxelFoly3000 am 06.02.2008 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 06.02.2008 22:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und geht heute nochmal was?


----------



## Mario27 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				SCUX am 06.02.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> AxelFoly3000 am 06.02.2008 22:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werd jetzt nochmal auf den Server schaun.

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Deutschland : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Österreich*
*21:47 53.Minute* 1     :         0 *Torschütze:Thomas Hitzlsperger*
*21:57 63.Minute* 2     :         0 *Torschütze:Miroslav Klose*
*22:17 80.Minute* 3     :         0 *Torschütze:Mario Gomez *
*Endstand* 3:0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Glückwunsch an beide Mannschaften!!!*


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

verdammt da will man auf den server vorbeischaun und dann wird die inet verbindung getrennt ... dann heißt es code wird bereits verwendet ... das heißt ... 10 min warten ... verdammt

edit: 10min später ... mag immer noch nicht ... so der mist ...


----------



## GW-Player (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

hi, 

wann kommt ihr heute auf den server? das man mal alle fast gleichzeitig aufm server und nicht alle total verstreut von 20:00uhr bis 23:00uhr mal auf dem server sind!!!

Ich werd ab ca. 21:15 uhr auf den server kommen.


gruß an alle TEler


----------



## Mario27 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Leider muss ich euch mitteilen, dass uns SCUX "verlassen" hat.
Er hat zwar nicht das Team verlassen, aber die Commuity. Auf Grund von Problemen jeglicher Art wird es ihm nicht möglich sein online zu sein.
Er wird hier nur noch als Gast umher geistern aber trotzdem den TE-Thread mitverfolgen.
Dennoch meinte er, dass er ab und zu mit uns mitspielen möchte.
Ich wünsche SCUX alles Gute und hoffe, dass wir uns bald wieder sehen.

cya M27


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 07.02.2008 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider muss ich euch mitteilen, dass uns SCUX "verlassen" hat.
> Er hat zwar nicht das Team verlassen, aber die Commuity. Auf Grund von Problemen jeglicher Art wird es ihm nicht möglich sein online zu sein.
> Er wird hier nur noch als Gast umher geistern aber trotzdem den TE-Thread mitverfolgen.
> Dennoch meinte er, dass er ab und zu mit uns mitspielen möchte.
> ...



Ist wirklich schade, dass er die Community verlassen hat. Wünsch ihm weiterhin alles Gute und freue mich auf die weiteren Spiele mit ihm.

Birdy & MilchMichi wurden neu ins Team aufgenommen, also Herzlich Willkommen bei uns


----------



## Mario27 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Demnächst gibt es den ersten Funwar gegen einen Clan.
Es gibt noch keinen genauen Termin und Uhrzeit, aber das kommt schon noch. Da ich, und bestimmt auch jeder andere TEler möchte, dass wir gewinnen, teile ich nur unsere besten Spieler für diesen War ein.  
Diejenigen die es nicht "geschafft" haben, müssen nicht traurig sein. Ich spiele auch nicht mit. *g*
Sobald feststeht nach welchen Richtlinien der War verlaufen wird, werde ich alle nötigen Informationen bekanntgeben. Unter anderem auch die Namen/Nicks der TEler die ich gerne dabei hätte.

cya M27


----------



## art90 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 08.02.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Demnächst gibt es den ersten Funwar gegen einen Clan.
> Es gibt noch keinen genauen Termin und Uhrzeit, aber das kommt schon noch. Da ich, und bestimmt auch jeder andere TEler möchte, dass wir gewinnen, teile ich nur unsere besten Spieler für diesen War ein.
> Diejenigen die es nicht "geschafft" haben, müssen nicht traurig sein. Ich spiele auch nicht mit. *g*
> Sobald feststeht nach welchen Richtlinien der War verlaufen wird, werde ich alle nötigen Informationen bekanntgeben. Unter anderem auch die Namen/Nicks der TEler die ich gerne dabei hätte.
> ...



aber zuschauen darf man doch wenigstens, oder ?


----------



## Mario27 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				art90 am 08.02.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 08.02.2008 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selbstverständlich. Ich richte auf dem Server einfach ein Passwort ein. Das dürfte dann kein Problem darstellen. Nur auf dem TS-Server müssen die Spieler und die Zuschauer in verschiedenen Channels sein. Das Spiel soll ja fair verlaufen. Sonst gibt einer dem andern noch Tipps wo die Gegner sind etc.

cya M27


----------



## Hard-2-Get (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Hey hey, wieder da   

1. Das mit SCUX ist schade, ne traurige Sache.   Freu mich aber auf die weiteren Spiele mit ihm.

2. möchte Ich mich für mein Internet entschuldigen, das mich wiedermal nicht hat spielen lassen (oder naja, für 20 Sekunden   )

3. Das mit dem Funwar ist ne nette Sache.   Freu mich darauf.

So long, und hoffentlich diesmal bis heute Abend   

H2G


----------



## Riddick1107 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Hmm, das mit SCUX ist echt schade!! Menno, war immer witzig mit ihm.
SCUX wünsche dir auch alles Gute!! Man sieht sich dann aber mal in CoD4!


----------



## GW-Player (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Hi,

es ist echt schade, das Scux uns verlassen hat.
Ich wünsche im alles Gute und hoffe das man sich auf dem Server mal sieht.

Das mit dem Funwar wird bestimmt lustig, auch wenn ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht dabei sein werde. Es gibt einfach zu viele Bessere.

Ich denke unsere Elite wird mit denen bestimmt den Boden aufwischen.


Gruß an alle TEler

P.S Diese Funwars kann man ruhig öfters machen und dann immer mal wieder durchwechseln, um die beste Kombi raus zu finden!!!


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Funwar cool! Mal sehen welches personal mario da im sinn hat  nehme mal an dass ich etwas zu mies bin  
wir machen die auf alle fälle fertig!!!


----------



## art90 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

an wieviele leute hast du denn eigentlich dabei gedacht?
5vs5, 6vs6  etc.


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Warum werden nur die besten eingeteilt? Wir sind doch soooo viele, die machen wir doch durch die Masse allein schon platt! *harr harr*   

Mal im Ernst, wie wäre es, wenn wir uns angewöhnen würden, bei Spielen immer in z.B. 3er Squads rumzulaufen? Das würde zwar etwas Disziplin und Eingewöhnung erfordern, man wäre dafür aber schlagkräftiger. Das würde den Spielablauf aufgrund der nur selten erscheinenden Karte auch weniger chaotisch machen und Teamkills verringern.


----------



## Mario27 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Ich weiß noch nicht wie viele gegen wie viele spielen werden. Ich nehme mal an 5vs5 aber das muss noch mit dem anderen Clan besprochen werden, genauso wie einige andere "Einstellungen".
Das mit den 3er-Squads ist eine gute Idee, erfordert aber wirklich viel Teamspiel und Übung. Solltet ihr das aber hinbekommen (was ich glaube weil ich es hier nicht mit Anfängern zutun habe), wäre das ein großer Schritt nach vorne. Sollten noch Fragen offen sein, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.  

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Mario27 am 08.02.2008 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß noch nicht wie viele gegen wie viele spielen werden. Ich nehme mal an 5vs5 aber das muss noch mit dem anderen Clan besprochen werden, genauso wie einige andere "Einstellungen".
> Das mit den 3er-Squads ist eine gute Idee, erfordert aber wirklich viel Teamspiel und Übung. Solltet ihr das aber hinbekommen (was ich glaube weil ich es hier nicht mit Anfängern zutun habe), wäre das ein großer Schritt nach vorne. Sollten noch Fragen offen sein, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.
> 
> cya M27



Das ist eine gute Idee mit den Squads, aber es wäre dann auch hilfreich, wenn wir denn öfters zusammenspielen und das mehr Leute auf den Teamspeak-Server kommen, da diese Verständigungsart doch um einiges einfacher ist, als über den spielinternen Chat. 

Dann *könnte* sich ja mal jemand die Mühe machen, mit diesem Taktik-Tool ein paar Taktiken zu erstellen.

Außerdem müssten wir mal verschiedene Kombinationen ausprobieren oder untereinander besprechen. Wir haben ja unterschiedliche Spielertypen z.B. Sniper, "Rambo" o.ä. Es ist ja etwas unsinniger, wenn ein "Rambo" mit einem Sniper spielt und die beiden trotzdem wieder getrennt voneinander rumrennen.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Ja ja, war schön heute, auch wenn Ich früh losmusste.
Hab grad gemerkt, dass Ich noch garnicht  den Patch1.5 installiert hatte. Hat trotzdem funktioniert.    
Also, denn bis morgen. 

H2G


----------



## Mario27 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Ich habe mich entschieden, das Team nur um ein Spiel zu erweitern und zwar um das von euch gewählte Strategiespiel.
Das Spiel ist mit großem Abstand Company of Heroes (+ AddOn).
15 Punkte hat der Titel insgesamt von euch erhalten.
CoH wird noch nicht fix ins Team aufgenommen. Eine Probezeit von einem Monat sollte zuerst verstrichen sein. Wenn das Spiel in dieser Zeit häufig von euch gespielt wird und zwar im Team, wird es fix aufgenommen.
Natürlich ist es dann auch nötig, einen Squad-Leader zu ernennen der sich um alle Bereiche bei CoH kümmert. Sollte es Leute geben die diese Aufgabe gerne übernehmen würden, bitte eine O-Mail an mich schicken. Danke.
Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

cya M27


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Birdy84 am 08.02.2008 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> al im Ernst, wie wäre es, wenn wir uns angewöhnen würden, bei Spielen immer in z.B. 3er Squads rumzulaufen? Das würde zwar etwas Disziplin und Eingewöhnung erfordern, man wäre dafür aber schlagkräftiger. Das würde den Spielablauf aufgrund der nur selten erscheinenden Karte auch weniger chaotisch machen und Teamkills verringern.



gute Idee!!
Frage: soll es so sein, dass spieler die gerne mit m4 herumlaufen zusammenkommen oder sniper zusammenkommen und die sich dann auf dem selben fleck auf der map bewegen, oder dass zb 2 sturmsoldaten herumlaufen und mit ihnen ein Sniper, der sie dekt und die ziele vorgiebt?

will auf jeden fall da mitmachen ... kann leider erst frühestens morgen wieder kommen ... also sonntag ... so um 21:30-22h werde ich da vorbeischaun!


----------



## GW-Player (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				AxelFoly3000 am 09.02.2008 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Frage: soll es so sein, dass spieler die gerne mit m4 herumlaufen zusammenkommen oder sniper zusammenkommen und die sich dann auf dem selben fleck auf der map bewegen*, oder dass zb 2 sturmsoldaten herumlaufen und mit ihnen ein Sniper, der sie dekt und die ziele vorgiebt?


als ich würde eher sagen, dass wir es so wie im fettgedruckten Bereich machen.
Also das nur Sturmsoldaten und nur Sniper zusammenrumlaufen.

Dann sollten aber auch mehr Leute auf den TS-Server kommen und zumindest einer aus dem Squad sollte die Sachen ansagen, die anderen brauchen dann ja nur zuhören. 

Gruß an alle TEler

P.S. @shad und jack: Mein Mikro funzt jetzt auch wieder. Also kann ich mich jetzt auch wieder aktiv im TS beteiligen.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

gut dann kenn ich mich da mal aus ... 
noch ne technische frage dazu?
sollte somit jedes 3erteam in einen eigenen TS channel oder alle gesamt in einem und man muss hald immer sagen welches team man meint?

... man muss das ja alles genau wissen


----------



## GW-Player (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				AxelFoly3000 am 09.02.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> gut dann kenn ich mich da mal aus ...
> noch ne technische frage dazu?
> sollte somit jedes 3erteam in einen eigenen TS channel oder alle gesamt in einem und man muss hald immer sagen welches team man meint?
> 
> ... man muss das ja alles genau wissen


ich denke wir bleiben immer in einem channel, dann kann ja ein sqad falls es einen feind sieht aber nicht direkt dran kommt den anderen sagen wo der feind ist


----------



## GW-Player (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				GW-Player am 09.02.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> AxelFoly3000 am 09.02.2008 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nix los heute, oder warum antwortet nach fast 3h keiner???!!!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Ich antworte mal.   Hab die ganze Zeit Matroid Prime 3 gezockt, das lässt einen nicht los.   
Freut mich, dass CoHF aufgenommen wurde. Werde doch mal wieder etwas trainieren müssen.   
Zu den Squads. Gestern waren art90 und Ich zusammen im Team, er mit M4 und Ich mit der Barret.  Hat auch ganz gut hingehauen so.   Allerdings ist das bei größeren Spielchen dann wohl nicht mehr der Fall.    Es sollten besser immer nur welche von einer Klasse zusammen rumrennen.  
Bis später dann.   

H2G (der heute mit Smileys um sich wirft           :-o   )


----------



## GW-Player (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 09.02.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich antworte mal.   Hab die ganze Zeit Matroid Prime 3 gezockt, das lässt einen nicht los.
> Freut mich, dass CoHF aufgenommen wurde. Werde doch mal wieder etwas trainieren müssen.
> Zu den Squads. Gestern waren art90 und Ich zusammen im Team, er mit M4 und Ich mit der Barret.  Hat auch ganz gut hingehauen so.   Allerdings ist das bei größeren Spielchen dann wohl nicht mehr der Fall.    Es sollten besser immer nur welche von einer Klasse zusammen rumrennen.
> Bis später dann.
> ...



Scheiß Smiley-Spammer  

Wenn heute abend genug auf unserem Server sind, könnte man ja schonmal erste versuche mit dem sqad-system unternehmen.


----------



## Ghost05032 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Mal ein ganz anderer Vorschlag von mir ist es 5er Squads zu amchen da wir ja auch ziemlcih viele im Team sind und somit auch solche Möglichkeiten haben.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, da das Spiel COD4 so vielseitig ist,  das man das extra overkill hat und somit auch ein Sniper zum Rambo werden kann.
Also ich finde 3er Squads zu klein andererseits kommt es auf die Karte an.


----------



## art90 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

meint ihr nicht, dass es besonders im hc-modus zu gefährlich ist im squad rumzulaufen? ich hab schon öfters drei oder vier leute gekillt ohne den finger von der linken maustaste zu nehmen ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				art90 am 09.02.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> meint ihr nicht, dass es besonders im hc-modus zu gefährlich ist im squad rumzulaufen? ich hab schon öfters drei oder vier leute gekillt ohne den finger von der linken maustaste zu nehmen ^^



Schade dass es nicht solche Teams gibt wie bei Operation Flashpoint oder Armed Assault oder so eine Squad Funktion wie bei Battlefield 2, das fehlt dem Spiel schon etwas. Allerdings ist das wie art90 sagt, schon gefährlich. Wenn im gegnerischen Team sehr starke Spieler sind und man läuft zu 4. nebeneinander, dann knallen die auf einmal wirklich alle zusammen ab, wenn man nicht aufpasst, das ist der große Nachteil dabei.


----------



## tomtailer14 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				Shadow_Man am 09.02.2008 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> art90 am 09.02.2008 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mann mus ja las squad ja nich ständig nebeneinander laufen sondern systematisch zusammenspielen d.h. einer läuft nach linkss der andere nach rechts und mann spircht sich halt ab. Zumindestens versteh ich das darunter.

Edit: bräuchten wir nicht langsam ne eigene hp?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				tomtailer14 am 09.02.2008 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> mann mus ja las squad ja nich ständig nebeneinander laufen sondern systematisch zusammenspielen d.h. einer läuft nach linkss der andere nach rechts und mann spircht sich halt ab. Zumindestens versteh ich das darunter.



Genau. Ist ja wohl nicht so, dass Wir wie die Rotröcke nebeneinander laufen sollen.  :-o

edit: Überfluss raus


----------



## GW-Player (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				tomtailer14 am 09.02.2008 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> mann mus ja las squad ja nich ständig nebeneinander laufen sondern systematisch zusammenspielen d.h. einer läuft nach linkss der andere nach rechts und mann spircht sich halt ab. Zumindestens versteh ich das darunter.



so ähnlich seh ich das auch. Man sollte systematisch vorrücken. 

Ich versuche das mal am Beispiel "Showdown" verständlich zu machen.

Wenn man z.B. auf dem oberen Gang ist, rennen zwei auf der Seite, wo sie auf den Gang gucken können, wo der Gegner spawnt und der andere rennt halt auf der anderen Seite. Zur Not können diie auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite laufenden Squadmitglieder den/die anderen schützen.

Oder wenn man auf den äußeren Wegen(draußen,außerhalb des Gebäudes) ist, rennt einer an der äußeren Wand entlang und die anderen decken ihn.

Ich hoffe ich konnte es einigermaßen verständlich machen.
Ich werde euch noch was mit dem Taktik-tool erstellen, dann werdet ihr es bestimmt besser verstehen.

Gruß an alle TEler

P.S Ich kann heute leider erst um frühestens 23:00 Uhr kommen, da ich mir noch nen Film angucken will!!!


----------



## GW-Player (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Hallo,

jemand hatte ja die Frage nach ner Homepage gestellt. 

*Könnte sich denn jemand vorstellen eine Homepage zu erstellen?*

Ich kann zwar ein bisschen HTML, aber das sind nur Grundkenntnisse.


Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## Riddick1107 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

Wir haben schonmal drüber nachgedacht eine Homepage zu erstellen, waren uns da aber noch nicht einig, weil wir erstmal ein großes Team haben wollten und erst mal schauen wollten wie alles läuft, denke auch das es so langsam Sinn macht. Werde mit Mario und Schatten nochmal drüber reden.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*

bin heute bereit zum squad system testen! 
also ich bin so zwischen 21:45 und 22h am server!
mal sehen wie es funktioniert


----------



## tomtailer14 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				AxelFoly3000 am 10.02.2008 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> bin heute bereit zum squad system testen!
> also ich bin so zwischen 21:45 und 22h am server!
> mal sehen wie es funktioniert



SOllten wir nicht erst vorher ausmachen wer bei ist??ß 
Auserdem müssten wir uns vorher darum Prügeln bei wem Jack is


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Total Error - CoD4 Team*



			
				tomtailer14 am 10.02.2008 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> AxelFoly3000 am 10.02.2008 11:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja würde mal sagen die 3er teams werde jeden tag neu gemischt ... da ja nicht immer jeder da ist. somit kann dann eigentlich jeder mit jeden spielen, was die sache ja positiv macht ... so sehe ich das jedenfalls ...


----------



## GW-Player (10. Februar 2008)

*Unsere eigene Homepage*

Hallo erstmal,

hier wohl die beste News seit Wochen!!!



*WIR HABEN EINE EIGENE HOMEPAGE!!!*



Shad und sein Neffe Danny(berichtige mich, falls ich falsch liege) haben uns eine eigene Homepage erstellt und sie sogar schon geuploadet(was für ein Wort).

*Ein RIESEN-LOB an die beiden!!!*

               



Das ist unsere Homepage



Nochmal ein RIESEN GROßES DANKESCHÖN AN DIE BEIDEN!!!

Gruß an alle TEler

P.S Ihr könnt euch auch schon anmelden, dass funktioniert auch schon!!!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

Bin dabei, auch hier noch mal ein Lob an die HP-Ersteller.    
Man sieht sich heut Abend.


----------



## GW-Player (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Seite. Ich konnte mich an meinem Desktop-PC ganz normal einloggen. Jetzt wollte ich mich an meinem Notebook einloggen.

Leider funktionierte nicht so richtig. Ich konnte mich war einloggen, dann kam die Seite mit der Weiterleitung und wenn ich dann weitergeleitet werde, kann ich nicht auf mein Profil zugreifen. Die Seite ist dann so, als wäre ich garnicht eingeloggt. 

Könnte mir da einer der beiden HP-Ersteller helfen?

Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## tomtailer14 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				GW-Player am 10.02.2008 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit der Seite. Ich konnte mich an meinem Desktop-PC ganz normal einloggen. Jetzt wollte ich mich an meinem Notebook einloggen.
> 
> ...


Ich hab das Problem dasich automtaisch nach dem anmelden nicht mehr eingeloggt binn


----------



## Mario27 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				GW-Player am 10.02.2008 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit der Seite. Ich konnte mich an meinem Desktop-PC ganz normal einloggen. Jetzt wollte ich mich an meinem Notebook einloggen.
> 
> ...



Das liegt vllt. daran, dass du bei deinem Desktop-PC noch immer eingeloggt bist. Wenn du dich dort ausloggst, sollte es auch bei deinem Laptop klappen.

cya M27


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

5er Sqauds sind zu noch schwieriger zu koordinieren als 3er. Außerdem (wurde schon angesprochen) sind ja nicht immer alle Leute da, von daher ist es schwieriger einen 5er voll zu bekommen. Es sollten nach Möglichkeit auch immer diegleichen Leute zusammenspielen, damit man sich besser auf seine Kameraden einspielen kann. Das Argument, dass man so leichter abgeschossen wird, lasse ich nicht gelten, da es ebenso einfach ist vier planlose Gegner abzuschießen. Die Mitglieder müssten sich schon etwas aufteilen und jeder Squad muss einen Leader (einer von den besseren; mit mehr Erfahrung)  haben, dem alle mehr oder weniger auf dem Fuß folgen.

Wenn mehr als 10 Leute in einem TS Channel sind wird es ,denke ich, auch unübersichtlich, wenn alle durcheinander rufen (zumal die meisten in unserem Team sich nur vom Forum hier kennen). Ich wäre für getrennte Channel und nur der Leader könnte/ dürfte per Tastenkombi den Channel wechseln (im TDM ist das aber nicht unbedingt notwendig).


----------



## Riddick1107 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				GW-Player am 10.02.2008 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit der Seite. Ich konnte mich an meinem Desktop-PC ganz normal einloggen. Jetzt wollte ich mich an meinem Notebook einloggen.
> 
> ...



Das wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen das du IE-Explorer nutzt, benutz mal Firefox, damit wird es gehn! So war es zumindest bei manchen! Gibt es vielleicht auch welche bei denen es mit dem IE wunderbar geht?
Aber bitte denkt dran, die Seite ist noch nicht fertig, wird noch einiges dran gemacht.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

Aus den squads könnte direkt was werden ... zumindest zu 2t hats mal nicht so schlecht geklapt ... naja ein bisschen eingewöhnen muss man sich schon ... 
es müssten nur mehr leute ins TS kommen ...

edit: Frage zu den Maptakticken:
 bei  der map overgrown ist ein haus mit einem Sniperwarnpunkt drin, allerdings ohne namen. Das ist die Hütte mit dem MG am Dachboden. Wie soll man das ding nennen?

gruß an alle TE´ler


----------



## tomtailer14 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				AxelFoly3000 am 10.02.2008 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus den squads könnte direkt was werden ... zumindest zu 2t hats mal nicht so schlecht geklapt ... naja ein bisschen eingewöhnen muss man sich schon ...
> es müssten nur mehr leute ins TS kommen ...
> 
> edit: Frage zu den Maptakticken:
> ...



sniper-mg HAus?


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				tomtailer14 am 11.02.2008 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> sniper-mg HAus?



ok ... eigentlich plausibel   

kommt heute jemand auf den server mit TS? 
werde so zwischen 21:00 und 21:30 mal vorbeischaun ... mal schaun ob da scho was los ist ...


----------



## art90 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

wie wärs wenn wir CoH nochmal überdenken, da anscheinend bald schon operation flashpoint 2 kommt? nur so als vorschlag


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				art90 am 11.02.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs wenn wir CoH nochmal überdenken, da anscheinend bald schon operation flashpoint 2 kommt? nur so als vorschlag



Brauchen wir nicht überdenken  Operation Flashpoint 2 kommt wohl erst Ende 2008 und bis dahin ist noch verdammt viel Zeit. Aber sollte es dann so gut sein wie OFP1, was ich absolut liebe  , dann wäre ich natürlich sofort dann auch dafür es noch dazu zu nehmen. Oder wenn das nix wird, dann eben Armed Assault 2


----------



## JackBlack89 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				tomtailer14 am 11.02.2008 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> AxelFoly3000 am 10.02.2008 23:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich wusste erst nicht was ich nehmen sollte aber cafeteria wäre eine möglichkeit.


----------



## Mario27 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

Jack ist nun Co-Leader.

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				Mario27 am 12.02.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jack ist nun Co-Leader.
> 
> cya M27



Könnten die beiden HP-Ersteller die Seite auch mal für den IE optimieren, sodass man sich auch mal damit einloggen kann und nicht direkt wieder gekickt wird!?

Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## Leertaste (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

Die spontane Partie gestern, mit ein paar von euch, hat echt Spaß gemacht!  

PS: Um die Uhrzeit ist der Server schon ziemlich leer...


----------



## Mario27 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

Scheint so, als würden auch während unserer Abwesenheit Leute auf dem Server spielen. Freut mich.  
Ich werde dann auch mal raufschauen.

Wegen den Squads: Wir haben das Ganze in TS besprochen und werden diese Woche noch die genauen Einzelheiten bekanntgeben. Erstmal habe ich nur die aktivsten Spieler miteinbezogen. Das sind 9 oder 10.

cya M27

EDIT: Wie ist das nun mit CoH? Wer hat das Spiel und wer ist bereit es auch im Team zu spielen?


----------



## tomtailer14 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

ich spiel coh gerne und freue mich schonmal auf die erste Patie


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				Mario27 am 12.02.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Wie ist das nun mit CoH? Wer hat das Spiel und wer ist bereit es auch im Team zu spielen?



ich habe kein coh... bleibe somit rein bei cod4


----------



## tomtailer14 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				AxelFoly3000 am 12.02.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 12.02.2008 19:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja dann hols dir! ne quatsch allerdings habe ich wie vor ewigen zeiten hier mal erwähnt einen!!! Key für das Normale übrig so dass mann sihc nur die Erweiterung holen müsste.... wie gesagt aber nur einen


----------



## Hard-2-Get (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

Ich dachte die Erweiterung ist sowieso eigenständig?


----------



## tomtailer14 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 12.02.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte die Erweiterung ist sowieso eigenständig?


allerdings kannst du dann im MP nur die Briten und Panzuerelite spielen


----------



## Mario27 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

Jack und ich sind schon mal auf dem Server.

cya M27


----------



## Hard-2-Get (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

Also Leutz, heute kann Ich nicht kommen. Mein Schädel brummt wie ein Kernkraftwerk   Werd mich lieber mal hinlegen. 
Bis Morgen denn.

H2G


----------



## art90 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

ich komm nicht mehr ins forum rein   

"Sie haben einen falschen Benutzernamen oder ein falsches Passwort eingegeben!"


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

wer kommt alles heute auf den server?
ich komme so gegen 21:45. mal sehen ob da schon was los ist


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				AxelFoly3000 am 13.02.2008 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> wer kommt alles heute auf den server?
> ich komme so gegen 21:45. mal sehen ob da schon was los ist


Warum so spät? Ich kann nur maximal bis 2230....  Es wurde sich doch auf 2100 geeinigt!?


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				Birdy84 am 13.02.2008 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> AxelFoly3000 am 13.02.2008 08:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja bis jetzt war vorher nicht wirklich viel los... 
aber an dem liegts nicht ... komme erst so um 21:15-21:30 heim ... somit gehts nicht früher ... leider


----------



## Leertaste (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

Ich werde wohl mal ab 19Uhr und zu 99% gegen 21Uhr reinschauen. Mal schauen wer von euch da ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				Leertaste am 13.02.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde wohl mal ab 19Uhr und zu 99% gegen 21Uhr reinschauen. Mal schauen wer von euch da ist.



Na dann Herzlich Willkommen im Team.


----------



## Leertaste (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				Shadow_Man am 13.02.2008 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann Herzlich Willkommen im Team.


Danke


----------



## Mario27 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

Das folgende Beispiel soll die Verständigung unter und zwischen den Squads darstellen:

Squad A:
Squad-Leader mutet alle Squad-Member von Squad B außer den Leader.
Squad-Member muten alle von Squad B.

Squad B:
Squad-Leader mutet alle Squad-Member von Squad A außer den Leader.
Squad-Member muten alle von Squad A.

Nur die Squad-Leader können sich über ihren eigenen Squad hinaus mit den anderen Squad-Leadern verständigen.

Ich hoffe, dass das nicht allzu kompliziert ist.

cya M27


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				Mario27 am 14.02.2008 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Das folgende Beispiel soll die Verständigung unter und zwischen den Squads darstellen:
> 
> Squad A:
> Squad-Leader mutet alle Squad-Member von Squad B außer den Leader.
> ...



hey cool an das muten hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht! coole idee
   

gibt es fixe sqads?  wenn ja wo sieht man die liste?
und wann soll das ganze laufen?


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				AxelFoly3000 am 14.02.2008 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 14.02.2008 00:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tolle Idee. Man muss einfach mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen und die Squads festlegen, da es von alleine nicht so richtig/ dauerhaft klappt. Hab es gestern (bei mir selbst) gesehen, dass es ohne Kommunikation nicht klappt, weil man seinen Squad zu schnell verliert und dann alleine rum rennt. 

Wie schon angesprochen müssten wir die Leute sinnvoll einteilen. Also möglichst nicht zwei Sniper zusammen, dafür gute und weniger gut Spieler zusammen. Zur Vereinfachung oute ich mich mal als "nicht Sniper".


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				Birdy84 am 14.02.2008 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon angesprochen müssten wir die Leute sinnvoll einteilen. Also möglichst nicht zwei Sniper zusammen, dafür gute und weniger gut Spieler zusammen. Zur Vereinfachung oute ich mich mal als "nicht Sniper".



hin und wieder überfallen mich meine snipercamping phasen  
normal, also in den squads bin ich sturmsoldat ... also m4 ... oder hin und wieder mal ne maschinenpistole oder fettes MG ... aber das normal nur auf den 2 minimaps ...


----------



## JackBlack89 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				Birdy84 am 14.02.2008 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon angesprochen müssten wir die Leute sinnvoll einteilen. Also möglichst nicht zwei Sniper zusammen, dafür gute und weniger gut Spieler zusammen. Zur Vereinfachung oute ich mich mal als "nicht Sniper".



der sniper in dem sinne ist eher hinderlich da wir 3er squads bilden und diese sich am besten aus sturmsoldat und spec-op bilden. cod4 spielt sich schneller und auf kleineren maps als z.b. bf2. selbst in diesem spiel war der sniper überflüssig. der leader eines squads bildet sich aus skill,taktischem verständnis und teamspieler, die beiden member aus etwas weniger spielstärke. so wird gewährleistet das eine flanke nicht extrem schlechter/besser ist als die andere. was nützt einem ein super squad wenn es mal an der falschen stelle ist. solche taktischen fehler können den sieg kosten und wir wollen gewinnen.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				JackBlack89 am 14.02.2008 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 14.02.2008 12:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So meine ich das. Zu einem Sniper zähle ich auch mal die Leute die bevorzugt campen (Waffe egal). Einem solchen Spieler müssten zwei andere den Rücken frei halten bzw. die Gegner anlocken.


----------



## art90 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

aber wenn einer tot ist, wird er am anderen ende der map gespawnt. was dann....???


----------



## JackBlack89 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				art90 am 14.02.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn einer tot ist, wird er am anderen ende der map gespawnt. was dann....???



der neu spawnt versucht unverzüglich sich seinem squad wieder anzuschließen indem er mit dem leader/member im kontakt bleibt. das er komplett auf der anderen seite der map spawnt ist unwarscheinlich weil dort oft die gegner sind. ansonsten halt durchkämpfen (wenn man glück hat kann man die gegner von hinten überraschen). viel spielraum hat man da bei cod4 leider nicht. ich wünsche mir so ein squadsystem wie bei bf2.


----------



## GW-Player (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				JackBlack89 am 14.02.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> art90 am 14.02.2008 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich weiß zwar nicht wie das squadsystem von bf2 ist, ich kenn nur 2142. ich denke mal dass das gleiche system. 
das wär schon cool, wenn infinity ward so ein system einbauen würde und noch eine insgesamt bessere clan-unterstützung. z.B. Clan-Logo-Einbau(Auf Anzügen o.ä.) 
Ich habe mal ne ganz andere frage:

hat irgendwer von euch opera v.9.25 Build 8827?
ich habe es und habe seit dem komische anzeige fehler im pcg-forum. der älteste post steht ganz unten und der neuste ganz oben. außerdem ist die werbung, die normalerweise unten ist(Zeitschriften-Logos usw) auf einmal zwischen den posts und alle texte sind zentriert.
könntet ihr es mal ausprobieren, ob ihr das gleiche problem mit opera habt?

danke schon mal im voraus

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				JackBlack89 am 14.02.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> art90 am 14.02.2008 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ein squad system wäre schon sehr genial ... allerdings spawnt man normal immer in der nähe seiner mitspieler ...  somit ist man nicht unbedingt hinter den feindlichen linien, sondern eher bei nem anderen squad ... da kommt man normal schon schnell zurück zum eigenen.

eine liste mit namen , wer in welchen squad kommt gibt es noch nicht oder?

@shadow:  wäre cool wenn du den link zu HP auf die startseite (seite1) dieses treads machen könntest!


----------



## Leertaste (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

Die Kommunikation läuft dann nur noch über TS?


----------



## Mario27 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre es, jede Map in 3 Drittel bzw. 4 Viertel einzuteilen und jedem Squad ein Gebiet zuzuordnen. So wäre das Aufschließen zu seinem Squad nach einem Respawn wesentlich einfacher und jeder Squad wüsste genau an welchen Stellen er zu agieren hat. Auf diese Art wäre die ganze Map von uns abgedeckt, aber kein Squad wäre überfordert weil jeder sein eigenes Gebiet hat.
Allerdings ist TS dabei von absoluter Wichtigkeit.

cya M27


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				Mario27 am 14.02.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre es, jede Map in 3 Drittel bzw. 4 Viertel einzuteilen und jedem Squad ein Gebiet zuzuordnen. So wäre das Aufschließen zu seinem Squad nach einem Respawn wesentlich einfacher und jeder Squad wüsste genau an welchen Stellen er zu agieren hat. Auf diese Art wäre die ganze Map von uns abgedeckt, aber kein Squad wäre überfordert weil jeder sein eigenes Gebiet hat.
> Allerdings ist TS dabei von absoluter Wichtigkeit.
> 
> cya M27


Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, allerdings müssten wir testen, ob das nicht in ein Chaos wird, weil alle einzeln über die Map Rennen um ihren Squad zu finden. Damit wären wir schon beim geordneten Chaos


----------



## Leertaste (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				Birdy84 am 14.02.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 14.02.2008 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werde in Quartal 2 wieder belebt und muss dann nach Quartal 4 rennen...   In der Mitte treffe ich dann die anderen, die auch in ihre Viertel wollen... und auf dem Weg gibts harte Kämpfe.

Bleibt dann nicht alles beim alten? Außer, dass jeder irgendwie eine bestimmte Laufrichtung hat?


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				Leertaste am 14.02.2008 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde in Quartal 2 wieder belebt und muss dann nach Quartal 4 rennen...   In der Mitte treffe ich dann die anderen, die auch in ihre Viertel wollen... und auf dem Weg gibts harte Kämpfe.
> 
> Bleibt dann nicht alles beim alten? Außer, dass jeder irgendwie eine bestimmte Laufrichtung hat?



Sectoren sind vl. nicht gans so genial... wäre vl. besser wenn die Leader der squads ziele definieren wie zb irgendwelche gebäude halten oder so etwas auf die art.

zum teil bleibt es sicher beim alten, nur mit dem unterschied, dass man hoffentlich um einiges mehr infos über TS bekommt, wie zb. wo gegner sind. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass man immer ungefähr weiß wo die eigenen spieler sind und man nicht unbedingt alleine im feindlichen gebiet herumläuft.

gruß an alle [TE]´ler


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unsere eigene Homepage*



			
				AxelFoly3000 am 15.02.2008 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Leertaste am 14.02.2008 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Februar 2008)

*Teamplay*

Unser Teamspiel hat ja gestern aus irgendwelchen Gründen (  )schon ganz gut geklappt. Ein paar Dinge sollten jedoch imho nicht wieder vorkommen:

Downpour: 6 oder mehr TEs stehen an der Tür in einem Haus (von draußen wird geschossen), alle schauen in die gleiche Richtung.

Bei schießenden Teamkameraden vor die Flinte laufen. Ich weiß, dass das zum Teil nicht oder extrem schwer zu vermeiden ist. Wir sollten aber bewusst mal drauf achten, dass wir in solchen Situationen hinter unseren Leuten lang laufen. 

Zwei-Frontenkampf: Immer wieder gibt es Situationen auf einer Map, in der für längere Zeit beide Teams an der selben Stelle aufeinander treffen. Da so etwas meist sehr unübersichtlich ist (wo *genau* ist der Feind?), hängt ein Frag meistens nur davon ab, wer als erstes wieder an dieser Stelle ist und die heranströmenden Gegner abpassen kann. Ich denke so etwas sollten wir weitestgehend vermeiden, in dem die Position des Gegners von einer anderen Seite her angegangen wird. Ein Squad könnte also die Position halten, während ein anderer flankiert. Ist der "Halte"-Squad eliminiert, so sollte er vermeiden seine alte Position wieder einzunehmen.

Wenig Kommunikation: Außer Riddick (und später auch Mario) war neben MilchMichi und mir keiner da. Dabei ist es äußerst hilfreich, wenn man die Position seines Sqaud-/ Teammitglieds bzw. der Gegner erfragen kann.

UAV/ Drohne: Ist gestern selten vorgekommen, erwähne ich aber trotzdem mal. Das UAV sollte nie doppelt verwendet werden, da eine Dauerhafte Aufklärung nützlicher ist. Mir persönlich hilft die Minikarte nämlich ganz extrem.

Bitte äußert euch mal dazu


----------



## Mario27 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

Zustimmung.

Vor allem der Teil mit der Drohnenaufklärung. Das ärgert mich immer wenn 3-4 Leute aus dem selben Team zeitgleich ihren Bonus verschwenden. So nach dem Motto "Doppelt hält besser, dann muss 5-fach noch besser halten."
Achtet also wirklich bewusst darauf wie und wann ihr eure Boni einsetzt um den Feind so effektiv wie möglich niederzustrecken.
Ansonsten will ich auch nochmal wiederholen wie unabdingbar Teamspeak bzw. generell VoIP ist um taktisch vorgehen zu können. Besonders bei schwierigen Flanken- und Umzingelungsmanövern ist das wichtig.
Ich würde euch also von meiner Seite aus bitten, mit funktionierendem Micro im TS zu erscheinen.  

cya M27

EDIT: Da es am Anfang eine größere Diskussion gab ob der Server nun im normalen Modus oder im Hardcore Modus laufen soll, würde ich nun gerne eure Meinungen dazu hören. Der Server läuft jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit im Hardcore Modus. Was meint ihr dazu? Wollt ihr weiterhin, dass der Server so läuft? Es gab ja einige Hardcore-Gegner. Ich z.B. war anfangs auch gegen Hardcore, will mittlerweile aber garnicht mehr anders spielen.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Mario27 am 15.02.2008 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Da es am Anfang eine größere Diskussion gab ob der Server nun im normalen Modus oder im Hardcore Modus laufen soll, würde ich nun gerne eure Meinungen dazu hören. Der Server läuft jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit im Hardcore Modus. Was meint ihr dazu? Wollt ihr weiterhin, dass der Server so läuft? Es gab ja einige Hardcore-Gegner. Ich z.B. war anfangs auch gegen Hardcore, will mittlerweile aber garnicht mehr anders spielen.



das mit dem UAV ist echt beschissen ... die sind immer alle verbraucht wenn man es dann für einen luftangriffs brauchen würde.

ein problem am TS ist, dass wenn jetzt haufenweise TE´ler auf dem server sind und zu wenige andere, immer welche von uns im anderen team sind. da kann ma sich schlecht absprechen wenn der feind mithört. 
wäre auch cool wenn jeder mal unsere taktischen karten von der startseite sich ansehen würde ... wenn jeder das selbe ding mit dem selben namen anredet bringt das sicher einiges 

also wegen dem HC server: Also ich bin immer noch absolut für den Hardcoremodus!


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

Ich bin hin und her gerissen, da ich nur auf unserem Server hardcore spiele und sonst normal. Mir ist es egal. Im normalen Modus ist das Spiel deutlich Action lastiger wird und es mehr rumgehüpfe geben wird. Campen wird allerdings etwas schwieriger, weil der  Gegner nicht so schnell gefraggt und mehr Zeit hat sich zu wehren- das freut mich.  

Das Teamplay wird durch die Minikarte im normalen Modus deutlich vereinfacht, so wie Teamkills verringert.

@Teamplay generell: Einheitliche Gebäude-/ Ortebezeichnungen müssen gefunden werden. Dazu sollte wir jede Karte einnorden, sodass am besten oben= Norden ist. Damit kann man einfacher Positionen durchgeben und diese sind für jeden verständlich (anders als "rechts" oder "links" oder "hinten").


----------



## Mario27 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Birdy84 am 15.02.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> @Teamplay generell: Einheitliche Gebäude-/ Ortebezeichnungen müssen gefunden werden. Dazu sollte wir jede Karte einnorden, sodass am besten oben= Norden ist. Damit kann man einfacher Positionen durchgeben und diese sind für jeden verständlich (anders als "rechts" oder "links" oder "hinten").



Auf Seite 1 dieses Threads sind die meisten Maps aufgelistet. Schau einfach mal im Anfangspost unter "Maptaktik".
Btw: Danke an Jack.  

cya M27


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Mario27 am 15.02.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 15.02.2008 15:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh! Das ist ja bereits alles klar, hatte ich wohl übersehen, als ich mir die mal angesehen habe.


----------



## art90 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

ich bin auch für den hc-modus, das find ich einfach interessanter ( und kann es viel besser ). Ansonsten fänd ichs gut, wenn wir irgendwie druckversionen der maps hätten, also mit weniger farbe und so, weil ich mir die namen nicht merken kann und alt+tab nervt.

mfg art


----------



## Leertaste (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

@Hardcore: Ich finde den Modus besser, er verlangt einem mehr ab und irgendwie ist die Atmo und die Konzentration auf das Wesentliche größer, wenn man kein HUD hat. Ich bin dafür, dass wir diesen Modus behalten. 

@TS:
Für mich ist TS so eine Sache. Zum einen habe ich noch keinerlei Erfahrung geschweige denn Ausrüstung für TS zum anderen weiß ich nicht, ob ich das meiner DSL 384er Leitung zu muten kann. Wenn parallel neben dem Spiel auch noch TS läuft.


----------



## JackBlack89 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Leertaste am 15.02.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> @TS:
> Für mich ist TS so eine Sache. Zum einen habe ich noch keinerlei Erfahrung geschweige denn Ausrüstung für TS zum anderen weiß ich nicht, ob ich das meiner DSL 384er Leitung zu muten kann. Wenn parallel neben dem Spiel auch noch TS läuft.



ts ist eigentlich ein sehr sparsames programm im gegensatz zu scype, was die internetverbindung angeht. der großteil der spieler (egal welches spiel) benutzt es, das sollte also nicht das problem sein. was man für ts braucht ist einfach das programm und ein headset.


----------



## Leertaste (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				JackBlack89 am 15.02.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> was man für ts braucht ist einfach das programm und ein headset.


Und wenn ich mein 5.1 Soundsystem gerne weiter nutzen will.  :-o


----------



## JackBlack89 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

ja das problem kenn ich, aber bei cod4 spiel ich lieber mit headset 
1. man hört viel besser und ortet schritte/schüsse schneller 2. mit boxen und micro nervt die rückkopplung (man hört sich selber). verzichte einfach bei cod4 darauf und sonst mit 5.1, ist natürlich nur ein rat von mir.


----------



## art90 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Leertaste am 15.02.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> @TS:
> Für mich ist TS so eine Sache. Zum einen habe ich noch keinerlei Erfahrung geschweige denn Ausrüstung für TS zum anderen weiß ich nicht, ob ich das meiner DSL 384er Leitung zu muten kann. Wenn parallel neben dem Spiel auch noch TS läuft.



ich hab auch nur 384 und ts läuft ohne probleme


----------



## Leertaste (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				JackBlack89 am 15.02.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ja das problem kenn ich, aber bei cod4 spiel ich lieber mit headset
> 1. man hört viel besser und ortet schritte/schüsse schneller 2. mit boxen und micro nervt die rückkopplung (man hört sich selber). verzichte einfach bei cod4 darauf und sonst mit 5.1, ist natürlich nur ein rat von mir.



Ich finde die Ortung gerade mit 5.1 ist sau gut.

Das sollte ich einfach mal testen, ein Headset ist bei uns zum Testen vorhanden.

btw: Headset-Empfehlung?


----------



## Mario27 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Leertaste am 15.02.2008 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> JackBlack89 am 15.02.2008 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sennheise Headsets sind super, allerdings auch ziemlich teuer. Wenn du ein günstigeres nehmen möchstest, solltest du darauf achten, dass das Headset richtige Ohrschalen hat. Ansonsten kann es nämlich der Fall sein, dass deine Ohren nach 1-2 Stunden spielen weh tun weil Headsets mit kleinen "Ohrpads" teilweise drücken.

Sieh dich da mal um: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=sphs

cya M27


----------



## Hard-2-Get (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

So hallo miteinander. Bin auch wieder mal da. Hatte wegen meiner Krankheit viel Freizeit, werde sie jetzt schon vermissen. Wie dem auch sei, bin gleich auffem Server.

PS: mir war langweilig
Ja Ich weiß, es wäre besser gegangen


----------



## Mario27 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 15.02.2008 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> So hallo miteinander. Bin auch wieder mal da. Hatte wegen meiner Krankheit viel Freizeit, werde sie jetzt schon vermissen. Wie dem auch sei, bin gleich auffem Server.
> 
> PS: mir war langweilig
> Ja Ich weiß, es wäre besser gegangen



Du solltest das Spiel in einer höheren Auflösung spielen und die Hertzeinstellung bei deinem Monitor etwas hochschrauben....  

cya M27


----------



## Hard-2-Get (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Mario27 am 15.02.2008 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest das Spiel in einer höheren Auflösung spielen und die Hertzeinstellung bei deinem Monitor etwas hochschrauben....
> 
> cya M27



Mist


----------



## Mario27 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

Unser Clanwar wird vermutlich auf Freitag den 22.2. festgelegt werden.
Uhrzeit ist noch nicht bestimmt. Vermutlich irgendwann zwischen 18:00 und 22:00 Uhr.
Nach einer recht langen Besprechung würden wir folgende TEler bitten das Team zu vertreten bzw. als Reserve zur Verfügung zu stehen.

Geordnet nach Teamliste:

Mario27
JackBlack89
SCUX
art90
Hard-2-Get
GeBlItZdInGsT
sliCR
Ghost05032
Birdy84
MilchMichi

Bitte haltet euch den Termin frei, sodass ihr an dem War teilnehmen könnt oder wenn ihr wollt, auch nur zusehen. Spannend ist es ja allemal.  
Btw: Wer würde denn überhaupt mitmachen wollen? *g*

cya M27


----------



## Hard-2-Get (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Mario27 am 15.02.2008 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw: Wer würde denn überhaupt mitmachen wollen? *g*



Och, bevor Ich mich schlagen lasse. 
Ich bin dabei, na hey, aber immer doch, super, freu mich.   
_Edit: Na das is'n Satz..._


----------



## sliCR (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

Ich würde gern mitmachen, auch wenn ich in letzter zeit leider ziemlich inaktiv bin


----------



## Sackerl (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

Hach ja, da muss ich mich doch auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. Also mir gefällt der Hradcore Modus immer noch nicht. Bei CoD 2 hatte man mit dem Merciless Mod auch sowas ähnliches wie den Hardcore Modus, ein Schuss und man war tot. Das hat mit den Karabinern aber irgendwie mehr abverlangt als der Hardcore Modus bei CoD 4. Ich erwische mich immer wieder wie ich einfach in irgend eine Richtung spraye in der ich Gegner vermute und dann noch mit Frags belohnt werde obwohl ich nicht wirklich jemanden gesehen habe. Aber wenn sich das durchsetzt, warum nicht, dann halt Hardcore.  

Was hat sich denn eigentlich jetzt mit dem zweiten Spiel ergeben, das aufgenommen werden soll. Ich mein ich könnte zwar jetzt alle 638 Posts (oder wieviel auch immer) durchgehen, aber wäre nett, wenn mich mal kurz einer aufklären würde. Wenn das Spiel nicht zu teuer ist würde ich mir es gerne kaufen.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 15.02.2008 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: mir war langweilig
> Ja Ich weiß, es wäre besser gegangen



Sieht gut aus!
konnte man vl auf die 1 seite dieses threads packen ... 


headset: ich das TEAC  HP-11  und ich bin super zufrieden damit! war zwar nicht das billigste vom billigen aber ich finde es kann was! mit nem 5.1 headset ist die Ortung der Gegner recht einfach! man hört wunderbar wo die herkommen.

das zweite spiel wäre COH:
http://shaddyman80.sh.funpic.de/upload_files/include.php?path=content&contentid=10 das wäre die TE Homepage. weiß zwar nicht ob coh jetzt wirklich gezoggt wird, aber da im forum bekommt man zumindest theoretisch infos dazu ...


----------



## Leertaste (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Mario27 am 15.02.2008 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw: Wer würde denn überhaupt mitmachen wollen? *g*



Rein von der Laune her würde ich sagen "ja", aber da ich wohl eher zu den schwächeren [TE]'s gehöre, würde ich eher den anderen den Vortritt lassen.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Mario27 am 15.02.2008 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw: Wer würde denn überhaupt mitmachen wollen? *g*



Hmm....ICH!!!  

€dit: Wie wär es mal mit einer Trainingsrunde (eventl. außerhalb der normalen Spielzeiten)? Dafür könnten auch schon mal Squads festgelegt werden.


----------



## art90 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

ich bin dabei, aber ich komm freitags erst um 8 heim


----------



## SCUX (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Mario27 am 15.02.2008 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Clanwar wird vermutlich auf Freitag den 22.2. festgelegt werden.
> Uhrzeit ist noch nicht bestimmt. Vermutlich irgendwann zwischen 18:00 und 22:00 Uhr.
> Nach einer recht langen Besprechung würden wir folgende TEler bitten das Team zu vertreten bzw. als Reserve zur Verfügung zu stehen.
> 
> ...



ich würde natürlich mitmachen wenn ich darf!
könnte nur sein das mein Nachwuchs dann kommt/gekommen ist..Geburts-Termin ist eigentlich der 28., aber kann sein das es ein paar Tage früher passiert....dann habe ich natürlich keine Zeit, und auch keine Lust....
SONST sehr gerne, *ABER ich kann nicht vor 21:00Uhr!!!*wenn das Spiel früher anfängt setz ich mich auch auf die Reservebank!
und wenn das nicht geht, schaue ich mir das Spiel selbstverständlich von der Zuschauerbank an!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FossilZ (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

wollte mal kurz euren Server loben, macht Spass dort zu Zocken   
Auch wenn man direkt hinter Shadow spawnt und ihn versehentlich killt


----------



## art90 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				SCUX am 16.02.2008 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde natürlich mitmachen wenn ich darf!
> könnte nur sein das mein Nachwuchs dann kommt/gekommen ist..Geburts-Termin ist eigentlich der 28., aber kann sein das es ein paar Tage früher passiert....dann habe ich natürlich keine Zeit, und auch keine Lust....
> SONST sehr gerne, *ABER ich kann nicht vor 21:00Uhr!!!*wenn das Spiel früher anfängt setz ich mich auch auf die Reservebank!
> und wenn das nicht geht, schaue ich mir das Spiel selbstverständlich von der Zuschauerbank an!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



scux ist wieder da     

herzlichen glückwunsch übrigens
ist es nr. 2 ?


----------



## GW-Player (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



> scux ist wieder da
> 
> herzlichen glückwunsch übrigens
> ist es nr. 2 ?


wenn ich mal für dich,scux, sprechen darf: 
ja es ist seine zweite Tochter. 

Hier nochmals Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Welcome Back (hier im Forum)!

Mario wär vielleicht nicht schlecht zu wissen, was für eine Spielart es ist?(hc oder normal) und wieviele nachher eigentlich spielen?5on5? oder ist dies das gesamte team was spielen wird?


gruß an alle TEler


----------



## SCUX (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				art90 am 17.02.2008 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> scux ist wieder da



öööhm nicht das da was missverstanden wird,
nein ich werde nicht wieder "mitposten"!   
also kein Comeback   
danke übrigens für die nette "Verabschiedung"! wenn ich nicht so VERDAMMT COOL wäre, wäre ich ja fast gerührt*lol*  
aber ich bin ja nicht "weg", werde halt nur nicht mehr in dem Sinne_Login_mäßig dabei sein.  
ich verfolge ausschließlich diesen Thread, da dieser ja "noch" TE_Tummelplatz ist... und musste mich ja mal zu dieser Termin Sache äussern! und werde natürlich hin und wieder etwas schreiben wenn es wichtig ist (oder ich für wichtig halte^^)   
und ja ist meine Zweite Tochter die bald kommt (jaja durft mir von meinen Kumpels schon sowas wie "Büchsenmacher" "Feindunterstützer" "Schlitzpissererzeuger" oder "das nächste mal lass die Socken an" "fürn Jungen immer links halten" usw usw anhören...also bitte keine Sprüche....  
ausserdem werd ich in 15-18Jahren mit nem Haufen junger Mädels durch die Discos ziehn!!!)   
bitte nicht unbedingt darauf antworten, sonst fühl ich mich wieder genötigt auch wieder zu antworten...und das will ichja nicht mehr!   

in dem Sinne, man(n) trifft sich auf dem Server (bin ja mal gespannt wann die erste Frau/Mädchen mitzockt!)   


@Mario, wäre nett wenn auf dem Server eine Art Headline ab und zu erscheint in der steht das TE_ler auf MARINES/SAS Seite Vorzug haben, oder so etwas in der Art!


----------



## Sackerl (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

Nein! Warum ausgerechnet Marines? :<
Ich mag die Marines nicht!


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

Ich weiß echt nicht was gestern Nachmittag/Abend mit mir los war  :-o Entweder ich war gedopt oder einfach nur gut drauf: http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2455/cod4ik3.jpg. Weil so gut wie gestern war ich noch nie. Und gerade auf der Map, da hatte ich sonst immer 24:50 oder so Oo Naja, vielleicht zahlt es sich aus, dass ich in den letzten Tagen sehr intensiv online geübt hab, werd ich auch weiter machen. Möchte unbedingt deutlich besser werden


----------



## Volcom (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

volcom will mitmachen :<


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Volcom am 17.02.2008 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> volcom will mitmachen :<



Na dann willkommen im Team


----------



## Leertaste (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Shadow_Man am 17.02.2008 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß echt nicht was gestern Nachmittag/Abend mit mir los war  :-o Entweder ich war gedopt oder einfach nur gut drauf: http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2455/cod4ik3.jpg. Weil so gut wie gestern war ich noch nie. Und gerade auf der Map, da hatte ich sonst immer 24:50 oder so Oo Naja, vielleicht zahlt es sich aus, dass ich in den letzten Tagen sehr intensiv online geübt hab, werd ich auch weiter machen. Möchte unbedingt deutlich besser werden


Musst du das posten? Da sieht ja jeder wie oft ich verreckt bin.. 
 
Aber immerhin 22 Kills.   War schon wesentlich mieser.


----------



## Tiger39 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

also das erste mal auf der map bin ich 53 mal gestorben   .
war aber auch ffa mit 30 personen


----------



## GW-Player (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*

Sigtest

Sigtest2

Manno, art warum kann man deine sig so gut lesen und meine (zumindest bei mir) so bescheiden?

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## shirib (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				GW-Player am 17.02.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Manno, art warum kann man deine sig so gut lesen und meine (zumindest bei mir) so bescheiden?


Wenn du art90 meinst, der verwendet eine ander Miniprofilgröße, vllt. liegt es daran.

Gruß

Derjenige, der gerne mitmachen würde, es aber nicht kann, da DSL fehlt.


----------



## art90 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				GW-Player am 17.02.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Sigtest
> 
> Sigtest2
> 
> ...



entweder gehst du über pcgh.de ins forum, oder editierst den grafiklink ( "1" anstelle von "0" )


----------



## GW-Player (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				art90 am 17.02.2008 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 17.02.2008 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigtest 3
Sigtest4

Sorry für das Sigtest-Spaming

Ist doch doof, dass das Miniprofil in der klassische Größe hier so bescheiden aussieht!!!


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teamplay*



			
				Sackhaar am 17.02.2008 02:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein! Warum ausgerechnet Marines? :<
> Ich mag die Marines nicht!



oh ... marines sind cool!
mir kommt irgendwie vor die sind paraktisch immer besser getarnt.
opfore sehe ich immer leichter ...


----------



## GW-Player (17. Februar 2008)

*@off Topic CoD2 [Problem gelöst]*

Hallo erstmal,

ich habe mir, wie vielleicht schon einige mitbekommen haben, vor kurzem CoD4 gekauft.
Das war ein Angebot bei Amazon bei dem CoD2 auch dabei war.

So wollte dann heute mal den MP spielen.

Ich starte , geb es in der Firewall frei, mache meine Einstellungen im Spiel, Installier den Patch 1.3, such Server, klicke auf Aktualisierung und dann kommt nix mehr.

Er sagt die ganze Zeit: "Warten auf Antwort vom Masterserver".

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen? Muss ich es nochmal nach der Installation von 1.3 neu freigeben?

[Edit] Problem mehr oder weniger gelöst. Der Masterserver ist beschädigt!
Ich lasse den Post mal so stehen, falls andere dasselbe Problem haben.


Danke schon mal im Voraus



Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## Sackerl (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: @off Topic CoD2 [Problem gelöst]*

Ich denke du meinst damit CoD 2, oder? Weil die aktuellste Verison von CoD 4 der Patch 1.5 ist.


----------



## GW-Player (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: @off Topic CoD2 [Problem gelöst]*



			
				Sackhaar am 17.02.2008 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke du meinst damit CoD 2, oder? Weil die aktuellste Verison von CoD 4 der Patch 1.5 ist.



siehe überschrift


----------



## Michael-Miggi (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: @off Topic CoD2 [Problem gelöst]*

Hallo Leute,

wollte mich bloß aus meinen Urlaub zurück melden. Hat sich ja mit Mitgliedern was getan^^ Schöne Grüße

MOD6699


----------



## Mario27 (18. Februar 2008)

Befinde mich derzeit im Krankenstand und werde voraussichtlich Anfang März wieder auf dem Server mitspielen. Bis dahin werde ich nur online sein ohne zu spielen. Ich werde euch morgen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit genaueres über den bevorstehnden Clanwar sagen können.
Viel Spaß weiterhin.

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (19. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 18.02.2008 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Befinde mich derzeit im Krankenstand und werde voraussichtlich Anfang März wieder auf dem Server mitspielen. Bis dahin werde ich nur online sein ohne zu spielen. Ich werde euch morgen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit genaueres über den bevorstehnden Clanwar sagen können.
> Viel Spaß weiterhin.
> 
> cya M27



nochmals gute besserung.


----------



## Mario27 (19. Februar 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag SCUX!  
Während deine Frau in den Wehen liegt, gehst du mit deinen Kumpels saufen. Ich geb einen aus.   

cya M27


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Februar 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag SCUX! Feier schön und lass es Dir gut gehen.  
 

Gruss Shadow


----------



## Riddick1107 (19. Februar 2008)

Jo SCUX, von mir auch alles Gute!!!!!


----------



## Birdy84 (19. Februar 2008)

Oh! Geburtstag?!  :-o  ALLES GUTE!!!!


----------



## Tiger39 (19. Februar 2008)

Alles Gute erstmal.

Was ich eigentlich wollte: Gibts einen Grund wieso wir nicht am Wochenende einschließlich freitag spielen?
Aslo mit den festen Terminen.
Sry falls ich was überlesen habe.


----------



## Mario27 (19. Februar 2008)

Generell wird täglich gespielt. Diese Termine sind nur Richtlinien oder Anhaltspunkte. Sonst ist der Server aber zu jedem Tag der Woche gut besucht, wenn auch nicht immer nur von TElern. Also für die Leute die nur am Wochenende Zeit haben ist vorgesorgt.  

Aktualisierung der Auswahlliste:

Mario27
Riddick1107
JackBlack89
SCUX
art90
Hard-2-Get
GeBlItZdInGsT
sliCR
Ghost05032
Birdy84
MilchMichi

@ Rid: Die € 20,-- sind nun doch auf meinem Konto angelangt.

cya M27


----------



## Riddick1107 (19. Februar 2008)

Gut, wurde auch Zeit, die Überweisung hat auch echt lang gedauert!!
Gut das du käuflich bist!


----------



## GW-Player (19. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 19.02.2008 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Aktualisierung der Auswahlliste:
> 
> Mario27
> Riddick1107
> ...


Mario wär vielleicht nicht schlecht zu wissen, was für eine Spielart es ist?(hc oder normal) und wieviele nachher eigentlich spielen?5on5? oder ist dies das gesamte team was spielen wird?


gruß an alle TEler


----------



## Mario27 (19. Februar 2008)

GW-Player am 19.02.2008 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario wär vielleicht nicht schlecht zu wissen, was für eine Spielart es ist?(hc oder normal) und wieviele nachher eigentlich spielen?5on5? oder ist dies das gesamte team was spielen wird?
> 
> 
> gruß an alle TEler



Steht noch nicht fest. Wenn sich was Neues ergibt sage ich bescheid.
2 Dinge kann ich euch aber versichern. Es wird mit Sicherheit nicht das ganze Team mitspielen und es wird auch nicht nach Squad-Spielweise gespielt. Das erfodert eine Menge Übung und die haben wir ja bisher noch nicht.  

cya M27

EDIT: Ihr dürft euch übrigens gerne auf dem TS-Server registrieren. Einfach oben im Register auf 'Self' und anschließend 'Register With Server'.
Sollte dieses Feld nicht klickbar sein, bittet einen Server Admin, vorzugsweise Shadow oder mich, ob ihr schnell freigegeben werden könnt.


----------



## GW-Player (19. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 19.02.2008 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Ihr dürft euch übrigens gerne auf dem TS-Server registrieren. Einfach oben im Register auf 'Self' und anschließend 'Register With Server'.
> Sollte dieses Feld nicht klickbar sein, bittet einen Server Admin, vorzugsweise Shadow oder mich, ob ihr schnell freigegeben werden könnt.



muss ich gleich mal machen....

hier sind ein paar Videos, die vielleicht hilfreich sein könnten.

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## art90 (19. Februar 2008)

ich kann leider erst ab freitag wieder mitspielen, da mir im moment kursarbeiten die freizeit vermiesen

mfg


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (19. Februar 2008)

von mir auch alles gute SCUX!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Februar 2008)

Bei mir siehts momentan sehr schlecht mit mitspielen aus. War ja grade einen moment auf dem Server, aber dann gab es den totalen Crash. Hab seit 2-3 Tagen das Problem, dass meine CPU einfach zu heiß wird. Gerade eben beim COD4 spielen hatte ich 75 und mehr Grad Oo Und selbst jetzt wenn ich nix mache, sind es 61.
Also muss ich jetzt irgendwie versuchen das hinzubekommen. Verdammt, ich brauch unbedingt einen neuen PC


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (19. Februar 2008)

Shadow_Man am 19.02.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir siehts momentan sehr schlecht mit mitspielen aus. War ja grade einen moment auf dem Server, aber dann gab es den totalen Crash. Hab seit 2-3 Tagen das Problem, dass meine CPU einfach zu heiß wird. Gerade eben beim COD4 spielen hatte ich 75 und mehr Grad Oo Und selbst jetzt wenn ich nix mache, sind es 61.
> Also muss ich jetzt irgendwie versuchen das hinzubekommen. Verdammt, ich brauch unbedingt einen neuen PC



sind ja gans nette temperaturen ... scho mal mit eiswürfel probiert?


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Februar 2008)

Shadow_Man am 19.02.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir siehts momentan sehr schlecht mit mitspielen aus. War ja grade einen moment auf dem Server, aber dann gab es den totalen Crash. Hab seit 2-3 Tagen das Problem, dass meine CPU einfach zu heiß wird. Gerade eben beim COD4 spielen hatte ich 75 und mehr Grad Oo Und selbst jetzt wenn ich nix mache, sind es 61.
> Also muss ich jetzt irgendwie versuchen das hinzubekommen. Verdammt, ich brauch unbedingt einen neuen PC


Wenn du einen Prescott P4 mit mehr als 3,2Ghz hast würden mich die Temps nicht wundern.

Wenn du einen neuen PC kaufen willst, sag mal bescheid, ich kann dir da bestimmt helfen


----------



## SCUX (20. Februar 2008)

@All
Danke für die Glückwünsche   
man man, 30Jahre, heißt soviel wie "das erste Drittel ist vorbei"  

übrigen sorry für mein schnelles Verschwinden gestern....
war leider nur ein Fehlalarm.....waren bis 2UHR unterwegs, dann musste ich noch meine Mutter heimfahren (die passte auf meine Kleine auf)..
und lag dann um 3Uhr im Bett...und bin jetzt auf der Arbeit  
naja...
bis heute Abend...hoffe da kann ich mal etas länger zocken


----------



## Leertaste (20. Februar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 19.02.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind ja ganz nette Temperaturen ... schon mal mit Eiswürfel probiert?


Das Einkippen während des Spielens sollte interessant werden....   

@Shadow: reinige dein Gehäuse mal gründlich von Staub und Dreck. Besonders den CPU-Kühlkörper & -lüfter.


----------



## Mario27 (20. Februar 2008)

Da sich der Clan nicht meldet, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.... wird das mit dem Clanwar nichts. Zumindest nicht kommenden Freitag.
Clanpage, Clan-Server und sogar Xfire.... keine Kontaktaufnahme wurde erwidert. Entweder gibt es bei denen interne Probleme oder die wollen einfach nicht. Angsthasen! :>

cya M27


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 20.02.2008 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sich der Clan nicht meldet, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.... wird das mit dem Clanwar nichts. Zumindest nicht kommenden Freitag.
> Clanpage, Clan-Server und sogar Xfire.... keine Kontaktaufnahme wurde erwidert. Entweder gibt es bei denen interne Probleme oder die wollen einfach nicht. Angsthasen! :>
> 
> cya M27


Finde ich nicht so schlimm, da Freitag bei mir sowieso schon verplant war bzw. ich vor 2100 nicht zu Hause sein werde.


----------



## Leertaste (20. Februar 2008)

Keiner heute Abend bzw. jetzt Bock aufn Spiel?


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Februar 2008)

Leertaste am 20.02.2008 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner heute Abend bzw. jetzt Bock aufn Spiel?


Tja... vestehe ich auch nicht. Hätte gerne länger geballert


----------



## Riddick1107 (20. Februar 2008)

Hmm, ich bin drauf aber kein anderer!


----------



## SCUX (20. Februar 2008)

soooooooooooooooo  
bin só_eben als zweifacher Vater aus dem Krankenhaus zurück gekommen    
ging ratz_fatz, 16Uhr sind wir hin, 17:53Uhr war die kleine_* Lia *_geboren, und 22:00 sind wir heim gefahren    (für alle nichtVäter: das ist Schumacher mäßig  )
ging realtiv schmerzlos über die Bühne, bis auf die üblichen Minuten kurz bevor das Kind kommt...und für die Mutter war es auch ok    

und da meine 2 kleinen TerrorEngel grad am pennen sind, und meine bessere Hälfte sich auch mal grad hingelegt hat, werde ich mal schauen ob auf dem Server was los ist    (werd aber nur eins zwei Spielchen machen)

@CLANwar:
dann lass uns doch nächsten Di oder so einfach einen internes Spiel machen, alle die devinitiv Bock haben melden sich...Mario bestimmt die zwei Teams, und dann geht ab    
quasie ab 21:00 treffen auf dem Server und um PUNKT 21:30 geht es los...oder so ähnlich....

EDIT: LEEEEEEUUUUUUUTE,
wasn das? keine da? alle schon weg oder war nichts los???
heute ist doch TERMIN!!!!!


----------



## Mario27 (21. Februar 2008)

SCUX am 20.02.2008 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> soooooooooooooooo
> bin só_eben als zweifacher Vater aus dem Krankenhaus zurück gekommen
> ging ratz_fatz, 16Uhr sind wir hin, 17:53Uhr war die kleine_* Lia *_geboren, und 22:00 sind wir heim gefahren    (für alle nichtVäter: das ist Schumacher mäßig  )
> ging realtiv schmerzlos über die Bühne, bis auf die üblichen Minuten kurz bevor das Kind kommt...und für die Mutter war es auch ok
> ...



Glückwunsch! Schon zum zweiten Mal voll ins Schwarze getroffen. Du hast gutes Sperma mein Lieber.  
Falls das dritte Kind ein Junge wird, könntest du ihn ja Mario oder Typh00n nennen. Natürlich mit [TE] davor!   
Grüße an dein Weibchen. Sie hat das anscheinend einigermaßen leicht durchgestanden. Dazu braucht es schon einiges. Meine Hochachtung.



> @CLANwar:
> dann lass uns doch nächsten Di oder so einfach einen internes Spiel machen, alle die devinitiv Bock haben melden sich...Mario bestimmt die zwei Teams, und dann geht ab
> quasie ab 21:00 treffen auf dem Server und um PUNKT 21:30 geht es los...oder so ähnlich....



Dito. Guter Vorschlag. Nächste Woche einfach ein internes Match. Wer will, soll bescheid sagen. Der andere Clan hat sich später übrigens doch mit uns in Kontakt gesetzt und hat einen möglichen Termin für Ende nächste Woche vorgeschlagen.



> EDIT: LEEEEEEUUUUUUUTE,
> wasn das? keine da? alle schon weg oder war nichts los???
> heute ist doch TERMIN!!!!!



Heute war wirklich nichts los. Schade.

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (21. Februar 2008)

SCUX am 20.02.2008 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> TerrorEngel





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herzlichen Glückwunsch Scux zum zweitenmal innerhalb von zwei Tagen(?)!!!

         

Schön, das es deine bessere Hälfte es auch so gut überstanden hat.

Das war ja echt schumachermäßig! Auch wenn ich noch nicht Vater bin (zum Glück, wär ja doch ein bisschen arg früh mit 17 Lenzen) weiß ich ungefähr wie lange sowas dauern kann; ich hab selber fast nen ganzen Tag gebraucht um den Weg ans Licht der Welt zu finden


[Edit] Ich bin auf jeden Fall beim teaminternen Match. Dann muss ich mich auch wieder dopen, ne Mario?!

Gruß an alle TEler 

P.S. Auch ein heftiger Kontrast: Einer hat schon seine zweite Tochter und andere(unter anderem ich) sind noch nicht mal volljährig


----------



## Crassuss (21. Februar 2008)

Seas ich dacht i meld mi auch mal wieder vorallem bei so nem anlass 

also hiermit alles gute und was man sonst noch so wünscht.. ^^

Cya beim nächsten Match 

SkuLLf4cE


----------



## GW-Player (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

nachdem ich schon in meinem letzten Post, den heftigen Unterschied bei uns im Clan anmerkte. 
Hier mal eine Umfrage:

Wie alt seid ihr? Wann habt ihr Geburtstag?

Um direkt meine eigene Frage zu beantworten, ich selber bin noch 17. Habe am 18.12. Geburtstag.


Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## Riddick1107 (21. Februar 2008)

Jo herzlichen Glückwunsch SCUX!

@GW-Player: Tze böser Junge, darfst das ja noch gar nicht spielen!    *scherz*


----------



## Hard-2-Get (21. Februar 2008)

Abend zusammen und direkt mal meine Glüchwünsche an Dich, SCUX.   Freut Mich, dasas alles so glatt gelaufen ist, Herr Schumacher.   

Wäre dann am Dienstag _sicher_ dabei. Schade, dass der Clan Muffensausen bekommen hat, aber lässt sich ja nicht ändern.


----------



## GW-Player (21. Februar 2008)

Riddick1107 am 21.02.2008 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo herzlichen Glückwunsch SCUX!
> 
> @GW-Player: Tze böser Junge, darfst das ja noch gar nicht spielen!    *scherz*



CoD4 war nen Geschenk von meinen Eltern.

Und wie alt seid ihr? Wann habt ihr Geburtstag?


Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2008)

GW-Player am 21.02.2008 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Riddick1107 am 21.02.2008 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin 11.07.1980 geboren, also 27 


*Edit*: Von mir natürlich auch einen Glückwunsch an SCUX. Schön dass es so gut geklappt hat und alle wohlauf sind


----------



## SCUX (21. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!   
(ist schon fast unheimlich das wieder alles so gut gelaufen ist *dreimalaufholzklopf*)

was den Zockernachwuchs angeht bin ich ja mit der einen schon fleißig am üben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die zweite hat noch ein wenig Ruhezeit bevor Sie "eingezogen" wird



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GW-Player (21. Februar 2008)

@Scux

Wie alt ist eigentlich deine erste Tochter?

mal was ganz anderes. Wieviel hast du eigentlich für dein Notebook bezahlt, wenn ich fragen darf?

Gruß an alle TEler


P.S. Kannst mir auch per PM antworten!


----------



## SCUX (21. Februar 2008)

GW-Player am 21.02.2008 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> @Scux
> Wie alt ist eigentlich deine erste Tochter?
> mal was ganz anderes. Wieviel hast du eigentlich für dein Notebook bezahlt, wenn ich fragen darf?


wird im März 3Jahre....


1499.- beim MediaMarkt, 
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Toshiba-Satego-X200-Notebook.5121.0.html
hab grad ergoogelt das die jetzt wohl noch günstiger sind...
http://www.idealo.de/suchen/3751-notebooks-toshiba-satego-x200.html

...mittlerweile gibt es das wohl auch für den gleichen Preis mit 3GB und eine Display Auflösung von 19xxirgendwas, ich habe nur eine 1440x900 und bin sehr froh das ich nicht mehr habe, da die 8700GT nicht genug Power hat zum spielen in nativer MEGA_Auflösung   
wenn ich am "Platz" bin spiele ich allerdinge eh mit einem externen Monitor, 19"Wide (auch wegen den 1440er  ) und nehme das Notebook nur "ab" wenn ich im Wohnzimmer surfe oder sonst was auf die schnelle tippen muss.
EDIT: oder meintest Du das meiner Tochter   
das gabs bei ToysR´Us runtergesetzt von 59.- auf 39.-, SpezialEdition DORA!!  gibt es aber jetzt noch billiger http://www.kidoh.de/artikel.php?mode=art&artikelnummer=998624&wea=1086097&PUBLICAID=8a78e00417e2aad6b4cecc0721c89c71


----------



## SCUX (22. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 21.02.2008 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> > @CLANwar:
> > dann lass uns doch nächsten Di oder so einfach einen internes Spiel machen, alle die devinitiv Bock haben melden sich...Mario bestimmt die zwei Teams, und dann geht ab
> > quasie ab 21:00 treffen auf dem Server und um PUNKT 21:30 geht es los...oder so ähnlich....
> 
> ...



bevor die Leutz _ja_ich_will _sagen, musst Du einen genauen Termin bekannt geben. mit genauer Uhrzeit....
sonst kann ja (fast) keiner zusagen  

ich bin dabei, wenn ich "dann" kann


----------



## Michael-Miggi (22. Februar 2008)

Hey, herlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir   Und alles gute nachträglich... Tjoa sry, Leute aber bei mir fliegen derzeit wieder die Fetzen und ich komm kaum zum ballern...   

Grüße

MOD6699


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (22. Februar 2008)

GW-Player am 21.02.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> nachdem ich schon in meinem letzten Post, den heftigen Unterschied bei uns im Clan anmerkte.
> Hier mal eine Umfrage:
> ...



also ich hab am 11. September  1988 ... somit 19 Jahre alt.


----------



## Birdy84 (22. Februar 2008)

GW-Player am 21.02.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> nachdem ich schon in meinem letzten Post, den heftigen Unterschied bei uns im Clan anmerkte.
> Hier mal eine Umfrage:
> ...


Hab ne Woche eher als wie du.     Mein Alter sollte sich somit erschließen lassen.   

Was meinst du mit "heftigen Unterschied" ?

Fast vergessen   : Wünsche dir und deiner stetig wachsenden Familie alles Gute, SCUX.


----------



## GW-Player (22. Februar 2008)

Birdy84 am 22.02.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ne Woche eher als wie du.     Mein Alter sollte sich somit erschließen lassen.
> 
> Was meinst du mit "heftigen Unterschied" ?
> 
> Fast vergessen   : Wünsche dir und deiner stetig wachsenden Familie alles Gute, SCUX.



Ich meine den Unterschied, dass einer bei uns im Clan schon seine zweite Tochter hat und andere nicht mal volljährig sind.

Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## Mario27 (22. Februar 2008)

SCUX am 22.02.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 21.02.2008 00:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ging es jetzt primär darum, ob die TEler sowas überhaupt wollen bzw. mitmachen würden. Termin lässt sich ja immer noch finden.

cya M27


----------



## Ghost05032 (22. Februar 2008)

Joa ich bin 16 und habe am 12.08 Geburtstag.


----------



## SCUX (22. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 22.02.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ging es jetzt primär darum, ob die TEler sowas überhaupt wollen bzw. mitmachen würden. Termin lässt sich ja immer noch finden.
> cya M27



Wölfe brauchen was zum jagen   
*z.B. ein Spiel mit klaren Regeln wie:*

die ersten 2.Runden mit allen Waffen

die Dritte nur mit Pistole (Wobei JACK stattdessen als Sonderfunktion nur mit Snipergewehr schießen könnte   )

die vierte Runde nur mit Messer

die fünfte Runde wieder mit Allem...

*5x20min* (oder wie lang eine Runde auch immer geht)
*das passt schon*.....

DIENSTAG ca.21:00 Treffpunkt und Einschießen,
Spiel fängt PUNKT 21:30 an.
_Teams werden von MARIO27 zusammengestellt_.
Passwort für diesen Tag wird per E/O_Mail geschickt (auch an nicht_Teilnehmer als Zuschauer UND GEGEBENENFALLS ERSATZSPIELER)

VORSCHLAG: *BELOHNUNG: JEDER TEILNEHMER AN DIESEM INSIDE-WAR STEIGT EIN KOMPLETTES LEVEL IN DER INTERNEN RANGFUNKTION*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ACHTUNG: Termine, Regeln sind noch nicht fix, ist nur ein Beispiel, würde erst gelten wenn Mario oder ggf ein Leader der sich die Last der Durchführung aufhalsen will seinen SEGEN und seine KORREGTUR gestellt hat!!!!!


Alle die an diesem TEler Inside-War teilnehmen möchten editieren bitte NUR DIESEN Teil, und setzen Ihren Namen jeweils darunter:::::

JA ICH BIN DABEI:
SCUX*


----------



## Mario27 (22. Februar 2008)

SCUX am 22.02.2008 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel zu lesen....



Mittwoch, 21:30. Wer mitmachen will bekommt das Passwort von mir zugeschickt. Natürlich geht das auch einfacher und zwar in unserem internen, nur von TElern einsehbarem Forum welches uns von PCGH zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/

Bitte dort mit dem selben Nick den ihr auch hier habt anmelden. Anschließend schicke ich die Teamliste den Reds. In den nächsten Tagen wird das TE-Forum dann freigegeben.

Nochmals Danke an alle Mitarbeiter der PCGH die uns dabei unterstützen.

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (22. Februar 2008)

*
JA ICH BIN DABEI:
jHammer(GW-Player)* [/quote]


----------



## Ghost05032 (22. Februar 2008)

JA ICH BIN DABEI:
Ghost05032


----------



## SCUX (22. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 22.02.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 22.02.2008 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ICH    (EDIT: 21:30 Einschiessen oder Spielbeginn?)



> Bitte dort mit dem selben Nick den ihr auch hier habt anmelden.



schon passiert


----------



## Mario27 (22. Februar 2008)

SCUX am 22.02.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 22.02.2008 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ab 21:30 ist Spielbeginn. Wer früher kommt, kann sich natürlich noch einschießen und etwas üben.

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (22. Februar 2008)

*Hier mal ne Liste mit den Geburtstagen:*
_(Nur mal so zum Vergleich)_

Ich    (Ego!!!):                          18.12.1990   17 Jahre _(Für die Rechenfaulen)_
Scux:                                           19.02.1978   30 Jahre
Mario:                                          04.04.1990   17 Jahre
Shad:                                          11.07.1980    27 Jahre
AxelFoly                                      11.09.1988   17 Jahre
Ghost_ unser Jungspund_ 12.08.1991   16 Jahre

Zusammen sind wir_(zumindest die sich bisher gemeldet haben)_:  124 Jahre
Unser Durchschnitt:                                                                                            20,7 Jahre


Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## Mario27 (22. Februar 2008)

WICHTIG

@ All: Wenn ihr euch bei PCGHX angemeldet habt, (ich hoffe, mit eurem PCG-Nick) gebt mir bitte per O-Mail bescheid. Das ist sehr wichtig damit das Forum für die entsprechenden Leute freigegeben werden kann.

cya M27


----------



## Riddick1107 (22. Februar 2008)

Jo ich werde auch dabei sein.

Ok, bin am 11.07.1989 geboren, also 18 Jahre alt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 22.02.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 22.02.2008 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finde ich eine tolle Sache und hab mich gleich mal angemeldet


----------



## Hard-2-Get (22. Februar 2008)

*JA ICH BIN DABEI:
Hard-2-Get*

btw: 27.11.1989

Melde mich jetzt noch schnell im Forum an...

€: erledigt...


----------



## Mario27 (22. Februar 2008)

Nochmal: Bitte sagt mir per O-Mail bescheid wenn ihr euch im XPCGH Forum angemeldet habt. Das erspart mir den Verwaltungsaufwand. Ich muss mir nichts merken und auch nicht den halben Thread durchstöbern.  
Bitte verwendet euren PCG-Nick. Danke.

cya M27


----------



## art90 (22. Februar 2008)

ich bin auch dabei


13.03.90 -> -> -> 17


----------



## SCUX (22. Februar 2008)

da hier grad was mit Zahlen ist,
dies ist der 752.Post
wir sind 23 Mitglieder (und mit_Glieder   )

Quersumme bei Beiden *5*


----------



## Mario27 (22. Februar 2008)

SCUX am 22.02.2008 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> da hier grad was mit Zahlen ist,
> dies ist der 752.Post
> wir sind 23 Mitglieder (und mit_Glieder   )
> 
> Quersumme bei Beiden *5*



http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=10&tid=6436808&x=174

Ich will dir nur helfen.  

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (22. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 22.02.2008 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 22.02.2008 21:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und das erst nach knapp 1367 Stunden in diesem Thread!! (EDIT hab Forum geschrieben  )


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (23. Februar 2008)

GW-Player am 22.02.2008 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich    (Ego!!!):                          18.12.1990   17 Jahre _(Für die Rechenfaulen)_
> Scux:                                           19.02.1978   30 Jahre
> Mario:                                          04.04.1990   17 Jahre
> Shad:                                          11.07.1980    27 Jahre
> ...



wäre eigentlich 19   bin auch schon scheiß alt  


BIN DABEI:
ICH (Axel_Foly)


Was is jetzt eigentlich unser Hauptforum? haben ja jetzt diesen threat hir, unsere HP und dann noch das PCGHX Forum ...


----------



## GW-Player (23. Februar 2008)

*Hier mal ne Liste mit den Geburtstagen:*
_(Nur mal so zum Vergleich)_

Ich    (Ego!!!):                           18.12.1990   17 Jahre _(Für die Rechenfaulen)_
Scux:                                            19.02.1978   30 Jahre
Mario:                                           04.04.1990   17 Jahre
Shad:                                           11.07.1980    27 Jahre
AxelFoly                                       11.09.1988   19 Jahre
Ghost (_unser Jungspund_)  12.08.1991   16 Jahre
Riddick                                        11.07.1989   18 Jahre
Hard-2-Get                                  27.11.1989   18 Jahre
Art                                                 13.03.1990   17 Jahre


Zusammen sind wir_(zumindest die sich bisher gemeldet haben)_: * 179 Jahre*
Unser Durchschnitt:                                                                                            *19,9 Jahre*


Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## GW-Player (23. Februar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 23.02.2008 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Was is jetzt eigentlich unser Hauptforum? haben ja jetzt diesen thread hier, unsere HP und dann noch das PCGHX Forum ...



Ich denke mal, unsere Hauptkommunikationsplattform ist, bis das neue PCGHX-Forum steht, noch dieser Thread hier. Wenn dann das neue PCGHX-.Forum steht wird bestimmt das unsere Hauptkommunikationsplattform.

DIe HP kann man ja nebenbei nutzen.

Gruß an alle TEler

P.S. Das ist meine Meinung, nicht die der Führung!!!


----------



## Leertaste (23. Februar 2008)

GW-Player am 23.02.2008 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> DIe HP kann man ja nebenbei nutzen.


Hat die HP kein Forum?  :-o


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (23. Februar 2008)

Leertaste am 23.02.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 23.02.2008 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die HP hätte eigentlich ein forum ... es wird auch schon teilweise genuzt ... nur, dass noch nicht alle TE´ler da angemeldet sind.

noch ned frage zu dem Match am Dienstag:
nach was genau werden die Teams eingeteilt?


----------



## GW-Player (23. Februar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 23.02.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Leertaste am 23.02.2008 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich denke mal nach Können (oder wie es neudeutsch heißtkill), sodass es ausgeglichene Teams haben.

Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## SCUX (23. Februar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 23.02.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Leertaste am 23.02.2008 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo, die HP ist ja von privat gestellt und "gemacht" worden, auf Basis der PCG ereicht man natürlich viel mehr Leute.
Ich hoffe sehr das Mario noch hier und da eine Erwähnung ausserhalb des internen TE Forums durchsetzen kann im Forum/Heft   
(dennoch war die Idee und die Durchführung der TE_HP eine sehr gute Idee!!!)




> noch ned frage zu dem Match am Dienstag:
> nach was genau werden die Teams eingeteilt?


ich geh davon aus das die Leader Sie gerecht aufteilen...klar will jeder bei Hardi oder Jack sein...aber Mario wird Sie schon so aufteilen das das Spiel ausgeglichen ist....




			
				Mario27 am 22.02.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch, 21:30. Wer mitmachen will bekommt das Passwort von mir zugeschickt.
> cya M27


also meldet Euch bei Ihm


----------



## Mario27 (23. Februar 2008)

1. Das interne Match findet am Mittwoch dem 27.2. ab 21:30 statt.
2. Die Teams werden von mir eingeteilt. Natürlich so fair wie möglich.
3. Sollten sich nicht genug TEler zum internen Match anmelden, richte ich kein PW ein und lasse den Server public.
4. Die TE-Seite welche uns freundlicherweise von Shad und seinem Neffen Danny zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, war lediglich eine Übergangslösung, nichts Dauerhaftes.
Als Hauptplattform wird uns weiterhin das PCG-Forum dienen und in naher Zukunft natürlich unser internes Forum bei XPCGH.

Das waren die wichtigsten Punkte. Sollte ich etwas vergessen haben, einfach melden.  

cya M27


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Februar 2008)

*JA ICH BIN DABEI:
Birdy*  

@lter: Ich hab meins auch schon offenbart.


----------



## Leertaste (23. Februar 2008)

Ich bin am Mittwoch dabei!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. Februar 2008)

Weil Ich nciht weiß, ob Ich's nochmal sagen soll, oder ob meine gestrige Zusage reicht, sage Ich einfach nochmal, dass *Ich dabei bin.*


----------



## GW-Player (23. Februar 2008)

*!!!!Achtung!!!!Achtung!!!!Achtung!!!!Achtung!!!!Achtung!!!!Achtung!!!!Achtung!!!!*

*!!!Wichtige Änderung des Matches!!!*

Das teaminterne Match findet am *Dienstag, den 26.02.2008*, um *21:30 Uhr*!!!

Diese Änderung stammt direkt von Mario!!!

Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## SCUX (23. Februar 2008)

GW-Player am 23.02.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Änderung stammt direkt von Mario!!!


mmh...Beweise  
was Handschriftliches  :-o 
eine Tonbandaufnahme  :-o 

könnt ja Jeder kommen


----------



## GW-Player (23. Februar 2008)

SCUX am 23.02.2008 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 23.02.2008 21:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn dir der chatlog reicht? 

jhammer1812: könnte es auch am dienstag stattfinden? (sorry wenn ich die ganze planung durcheinander werfe)
Typh00n: jo. ok. dann sag aber bitte im thread bescheid. am besten jetzt, sag dass das direkt von mir kommt.
jhammer1812: ok wird gemacht
<0typh00n0 spielt nicht mehr Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars>
jhammer1812: so ist jetzt eingetragen!!!
Typh00n: ok


----------



## SCUX (23. Februar 2008)

GW-Player am 23.02.2008 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dir der chatlog reicht?


na gut  

EDIT: hab auch mal mit Ihm was besprochen

SCUX: Hey
Typh00n: hi
SCUX: und wie schauts?
Typh00n: Alles roger, übrigens finde ich das Du als ältester unserer Truppe zukünftig von jedem Spieler eine Monatspauschale von 10€ erhalten solltest!
SCUX: wieso das denn?
Typh00n: na nur so, einer muss doch verdienen
SCUX: ach man, ok wenn es sein muss


----------



## GW-Player (23. Februar 2008)

SCUX am 23.02.2008 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 23.02.2008 21:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=10&tid=6436808&x=174

Ich will dir nur helfen.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. Februar 2008)

Ich hab grad irgendwie so ein Deja-vú


----------



## SCUX (23. Februar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 23.02.2008 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab grad irgendwie so ein Deja-vú


ich auch  

EDIT: ich auch 

EDIT: und ich ebenfalls  

EDIT: ich nicht.....bin vergesslich


----------



## GW-Player (23. Februar 2008)

SCUX am 23.02.2008 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 23.02.2008 22:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schizophren scux???


----------



## SCUX (24. Februar 2008)

GW-Player am 23.02.2008 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 23.02.2008 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wer  _*WIR*_  :-o 
nööööööö


----------



## Leertaste (24. Februar 2008)

Ich bin auch beim neuen Termin dabei.


----------



## Mario27 (24. Februar 2008)

Nochmal offiziell von meiner Seite. Das interne Match wurde auf Dienstag verschoben, also den Vortag. Selbe Zeit, selber Ort.

cya M27


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (24. Februar 2008)

hier mal eine Zusammenfassung wer sich schon aller für Dienstag gemeldet hat:

Axel_Foly
SCUX
jHammer(GW-Player)
Ghost05032
Hard-2-Get
Mario27
art90
Birdy
Leertaste

hoffe ich habe niemanden übersehen ...

edit: pcghx hat irgendwie vor einen Forumclan auf die beine zu stellen ... da sind haufenweise leute für cod4 da ... vl lässt sich das mit TE zusammenführen ... is aber nur so ne idee von mir ... was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Februar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 24.02.2008 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> edit: pcghx hat irgendwie vor einen Forumclan auf die beine zu stellen ... da sind haufenweise leute für cod4 da ... vl lässt sich das mit TE zusammenführen ... is aber nur so ne idee von mir ... was haltet ihr davon?


 Ohne jemanden ausgerenzen zu wollen, halte ich das für keine so gute Idee, weil wir selbst schon relativ viele sind und wir möglicherweise so einen würdigen Gegner bekommen, den man gemeinsam als TE plätten kann


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (24. Februar 2008)

Birdy84 am 24.02.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne jemanden ausgerenzen zu wollen, halte ich das für keine so gute Idee, weil wir selbst schon relativ viele sind und wir möglicherweise so einen würdigen Gegner bekommen, den man gemeinsam als TE plätten kann


Feinde beflügeln  
ein Spiel gegen die wäre vl auch eine ganz gute idee ...


----------



## GW-Player (24. Februar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 24.02.2008 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal eine Zusammenfassung wer sich schon aller für Dienstag gemeldet hat:
> 
> Axel_Foly
> SCUX
> ...



was ist denn mit shad? hat er immer noch  sein temperaturproblem?

Gruß  an alle TEler


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (24. Februar 2008)

mal was anderes:

gibts in cod4 eigenltich auch so ne sprechfunktion wie bei cs oder battlefield wo man gewisse sachen durch einen tastendruck sagen kann?


----------



## Leertaste (24. Februar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 24.02.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes:
> 
> gibts in cod4 eigenltich auch so ne sprechfunktion wie bei cs oder battlefield wo man gewisse sachen durch einen tastendruck sagen kann?



Ja. 
Taste "B".


----------



## Mario27 (24. Februar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 24.02.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes:
> 
> gibts in cod4 eigenltich auch so ne sprechfunktion wie bei cs oder battlefield wo man gewisse sachen durch einen tastendruck sagen kann?



Ja, allerdings ist diese Funktion auf unserem Server deaktiviert weils unnötig ist. Wir haben nicht umsonst einen so hübschen TS-Server.  
Wer will denn auch bitte fremde Leute beim fluchen hören? *g*

cya M27


----------



## Mario27 (24. Februar 2008)

GW-Player am 24.02.2008 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn mit shad? hat er immer noch  sein temperaturproblem?
> 
> Gruß  an alle TEler



Ja. Wir sollten eine Holzwand um seinen PC errichten. Dann machen wir nen Aufguss wie in der Sauna.  
Das Ding trägt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zur globalen Erwärmung bei. Hörst du Marco!? Hol dir endlich einen neuen PC!

cya M27

Edit: Axel: Ich habe mich nicht für das interne Match angemeldet. Ich kann auf Grund meiner Internetprobleme bis Monatsende nicht mitspielen.

Axel_Foly
SCUX
jHammer(GW-Player)
Ghost05032
Hard-2-Get
art90
Birdy
Leertaste
tomtailer14
JackBlack89

Anmeldefrist bzw. Bekanntgabe an mich läuft morgen ab. Wer sich bis dahin nicht bei XPCGH angemeldet hat und mir bescheid gesagt hat, wird sich nicht an unserem internen Forum erfreuen können. Ich schicke die Namensliste der bereits Angemeldeten morgen an die Admins.

Folgende Leute fehlen noch:

Crassuss
GeBlItZdInGsT
Michael-Miggi
Ghost05032
Birdy84
MilchMichi
Tiger39

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ <- Bitte anmelden!


----------



## white1scorpion (24. Februar 2008)

hi,
ich bin jetzt auch bei euch

scorpion


----------



## GW-Player (24. Februar 2008)

white1scorpion am 24.02.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich bin jetzt auch bei euch
> 
> scorpion


Na dann 

*Herzlich willkommen!!!*



Gruß an alle TEler


----------



## GW-Player (24. Februar 2008)

hier mal eine Zusammenfassung wer sich schon aller für Dienstag gemeldet hat:

Axel_Foly
SCUX
jHammer(GW-Player)
Ghost05032
Hard-2-Get
art90
Birdy
Leertaste
scorpion

so schauts jetzt aus


gruß an alle TEler


----------



## MilchMichi (24. Februar 2008)

GW-Player am 24.02.2008 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal eine Zusammenfassung wer sich schon aller für Dienstag gemeldet hat:
> 
> Axel_Foly
> SCUX
> ...


* Der MilchMichi ist auch dabei!*


----------



## GW-Player (24. Februar 2008)

hier mal eine Zusammenfassung wer sich schon aller für Dienstag gemeldet hat:

Axel_Foly
SCUX
jHammer(GW-Player)
Ghost05032
Hard-2-Get
art90
Birdy
Leertaste
scorpion
MilchMichi 

so schauts jetzt aus


gruß an alle TEler


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (24. Februar 2008)

GW-Player am 24.02.2008 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Axel_Foly
> SCUX
> jHammer(GW-Player)
> Ghost05032
> ...



dann sind wir wieder 9   
jetzt muss sich nur noch einer melden um dann schon 5vs5 zu spielen ... das wäre recht cool ... ungerade zahlen sind nie gut


----------



## Mario27 (24. Februar 2008)

Nochmal!

1. Vergesst nicht euch für das Match am Di anzumelden falls ihr mitspielen wollt!
2. Vergesst nicht euch bei XPCGH anzumelden und mir dann per O-Mail bescheid zusagen! Sagt mir bitte auch gleich mit welchem Nick ihr euch angemeldet habt!

Danke.

cya M27


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (24. Februar 2008)

war gerade ein nettes match auf dem server ... ziemlich viele TE´ler online ... für das, dass es kein Termin ist


----------



## Leertaste (24. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 24.02.2008 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal!
> 
> 1. Vergesst nicht euch für das Match am Di anzumelden falls ihr mitspielen wollt!
> 2. Vergesst nicht euch bei XPCGH anzumelden und mir dann per O-Mail bescheid zusagen! Sagt mir bitte auch gleich mit welchem Nick ihr euch angemeldet habt!
> ...



Beides schon passiert, ich hoffe es wurde zur Kenntnis genommen.


----------



## SCUX (24. Februar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 24.02.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> war gerade ein nettes match auf dem server ... ziemlich viele TE´ler online ... für das, dass es kein Termin ist


   und jetzt ist Niemand mehr da??
nicht mal Einer :-o


----------



## Riddick1107 (24. Februar 2008)

Ganz vergessen, ich bin am Dienstag auch dabei!


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (24. Februar 2008)

Riddick1107 am 24.02.2008 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz vergessen, ich bin am Dienstag auch dabei!



Axel_Foly
SCUX
jHammer(GW-Player)
Ghost05032
Hard-2-Get
art90
Birdy
Leertaste
scorpion
Riddick

und somit sind wir 10


----------



## SCUX (24. Februar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 24.02.2008 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: pcghx hat irgendwie vor einen Forumclan auf die beine zu stellen ... da sind haufenweise leute für cod4 da ... vl lässt sich das mit TE zusammenführen ... is aber nur so ne idee von mir ... was haltet ihr davon?



meinst Du Die hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=10766&page=2
   oder Die http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=9507
wäre schon cool wenn die regelmäßig_ GEGEN _und nicht mit uns zocken   

vieleicht liegt aber auch eine Verwechslung vor mit:


			
				Mario27 am 22.02.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich geht das auch einfacher und zwar in unserem internen, nur von TElern einsehbarem Forum welches uns von PCGH zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/
> Bitte dort mit dem selben Nick den ihr auch hier habt anmelden. Anschließend schicke ich die Teamliste den Reds. In den nächsten Tagen wird das TE-Forum dann freigegeben.
> Nochmals Danke an alle Mitarbeiter der PCGH die uns dabei unterstützen.
> cya M27


  
denn dann sind wir das ja selbst  


_*EDIT:*_
habe gerade ein 45min Match gespielt   
das ist ja krass.....ich träum heut wahrscheinlich von dem Spiel  
übrigens musste ich zwischendurch mal (wieder) auftehn weil meine Kleine aufgewacht ist und pinkeln musste   daher kann man gut 7-10Abschüsse noch abziehn  
*TE_Fahne_schwenk*   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwischendurch sah es sogar mal so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



übrigens bevor Spekulationen kommen über meine gerade in letzter Zeit häufige Angeberei (auch bei dem Bilderthread auf der TE_HP   
ich seh mich selbst als Gelegenheitsspieler der gar keine zeit hat um gut zu werden, kann mich nicht errinnern das ich ein Spiel jemals so viel gespielt habe wie CoD4....daher freu ich mich mal wenn ich "vorne" bin


----------



## Mario27 (25. Februar 2008)

Anmeldefrist für das interne Match am Dienstag ist abgelaufen. 10 Spieler sind genug und passen auch. Wer sich nicht mehr anmelden konnte hat Pech gehabt. Es gibt ja immer noch ein nächstes Mal.  

Die Teams: (Reihenfolge ist beliebig)

SCUX
Ghost
Hard-2-Get
Leertaste
art90

Birdy
Axel_Foly
scorpion
GW-Player
Riddick

cya M27


----------



## GW-Player (25. Februar 2008)

Hi leute,

ich muss euch leider mitteilen, dass es um mich in den nächsten Wochen um mich ziemlich ruhig wird, da wir bald umziehen und unser Internetanschluss nicht direkt freigeschaltet ist, kann ich immer nur in der Schule ins Internet gehen.
Ab Freitag sind wir dann in der neuen Wohnung!!!

Ich werde mich nur noch ganz selten im Forum melden. (Immer wenn ich in der Schule bin)


Gruß an alle TEler

P.S. Wenn ich dann wieder Internet habe, werde ich wieder richtig loslegen.
*Beim internen Match werde ich aber noch dabei sein.*


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 25.02.2008 02:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Anmeldefrist für das interne Match am Dienstag ist abgelaufen. 10 Spieler sind genug und passen auch. Wer sich nicht mehr anmelden konnte hat Pech gehabt. Es gibt ja immer noch ein nächstes Mal.
> 
> Die Teams: (Reihenfolge ist beliebig)
> 
> ...


Ähhm du hast MilchMichi vergessen.



			
				MilchMichi am 24.02.2008 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> * Der MilchMichi ist auch dabei!*





			
				AxelFoly3000 am 24.02.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Axel_Foly
> SCUX
> jHammer(GW-Player)
> Ghost05032
> ...


----------



## art90 (25. Februar 2008)

GW-Player am 25.02.2008 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute,
> 
> P.S. Wenn ich dann wieder Internet habe, werde ich wieder richtig loslegen.
> *Beim internen Match werde ich aber noch dabei sein.*



na dann aber viel spaß mit dsl-light, mein mitleid hast du auf jeden fall.
naja, wenn du bei t-home bist, kannst du ja wenigstens fastpath mitbestellen.
bei mir geht ja nicht mal das, (telekom bietet nicht mal für ihre tochterfirma congstar fastpath an    )


----------



## Mario27 (25. Februar 2008)

Axel_Foly
SCUX
jHammer(GW-Player)
Ghost05032
Hard-2-Get
art90
Birdy
Leertaste
scorpion
MilchMichi 
Riddick
tomtailer14
Jack

Das sind die Teilnehmer.... Man wird mir doch mal einen Fehler verzeihen.  

Die Teams lauten nun wie folgt: (keine bestimmte Reihenfolge)



> art90
> Axel
> Hardy
> GW-Player
> ...





> Birdy
> Ghost
> Jack
> Riddick
> ...



Server-PW: ABCD

cya M27


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, ob diskutieren in diesem Fall erlaubt ist, ich versuche es trotzdem.  Kannst du MilchMichi vllt. mit Leertaste tauschen? Denn ersten sind die Teams dann imho ausgeglichener und zweitens spiele ich mit meinem Bruder lieber im Team.


----------



## Mario27 (25. Februar 2008)

Birdy84 am 25.02.2008 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, ob diskutieren in diesem Fall erlaubt ist, ich versuche es trotzdem.  Kannst du MilchMichi vllt. mit Leertaste tauschen? Denn ersten sind die Teams dann imho ausgeglichener und zweitens spiele ich mit meinem Bruder lieber im Team.



Ich habe gewusst, dass einer von euch beiden diese Frage stellen wird.  
Na gut. Meine unermessliche Großzügigkeit....



> art90
> Axel
> Hardy
> GW-Player
> ...





> Birdy
> Ghost
> Jack
> Milchi
> ...



Die Teams bleiben jetzt so. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Teams auch recht gut ausgeglichen, dafür dass ihr eine ungerade Anzahl seid.

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (25. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 25.02.2008 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Teams bleiben jetzt so. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Teams auch recht gut ausgeglichen, dafür dass ihr eine ungerade Anzahl seid.
> cya M27


vieleicht solltest du noch schreiben wie dei Regeln bzw die Spielweise sein wird, 
Rundenanzahl,
spezielle Pistolen oder Messerrunden,
oder einfach ganz normal bis einer kein Bock mehr hat
EDIT: ach ja und gleich festlegen wer M/SAS ist, und wer O.


----------



## GW-Player (25. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 25.02.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Teams lauten nun wie folgt: (keine bestimmte Reihenfolge)
> 
> * Team 1 *
> art90
> ...


Ich würde sagen, wir machen auch dann mal eine TS-Pflicht?! Das ist doch sehr hilfreich bei so nem Match!!!



			
				art90 am 25.02.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann aber viel spaß mit dsl-light, mein mitleid hast du auf jeden fall.
> naja, wenn du bei t-home bist, kannst du ja wenigstens fastpath mitbestellen.
> bei mir geht ja nicht mal das, (telekom bietet nicht mal für ihre tochterfirma congstar fastpath an    )



mal schaun was es dann gibt, aber bei dir scheint es ja immer noch im spielbaren bereich und das ist meine große hoffnung.

wär doch ziemlich blöd. wenn ich aufhören müsste, cod4 im mp zu zocken oder allgemein gesehen shooter.

gruß an alle TEler


----------



## Mario27 (25. Februar 2008)

Team 1 beginnt als Marines bzw. SAS. Anschließend wird nach jeder Runde getauscht, so dass jeder mal bei den Guten und mal Bei den Bösen spielt.
Modus: Hardcore-TDM. Also so wie immer.
Ab 21 Uhr aktiviere ich das PW (ABCD) womit der Server dann euch gehört.
Ab 21:30 können die Spiele beginnen!

1. Runde: Normal
2. Runde: Normal
3. Runde: Knife only auf Shipment
4. Runde und folgende: Normal

Das heißt, dass es mindestens 4 Runden geben wird. Ob ihr weiterspielt ist eure Entscheidung.  

TS-Zwang? Nein. Wer TS nutzt hat zwar bessere Chancen zu gewinnen, aber niemand muss das verwenden. Wer allerdings kein Micro hat oder einfach nur schüchtern ist, kann auch gerne nur zuhören. Auf diese Art und Weise bekommt man wenigstens etwas mit.

cya M27

Edit: Bitte vermeidet übermäßiges Campen.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (25. Februar 2008)

gibt es zwei schöne channels für beide teams?


----------



## Mario27 (25. Februar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 25.02.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es zwei schöne channels für beide teams?



Natürlich. Wir haben mittlerweile 6 Sub-Channels.  *g*

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (25. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 25.02.2008 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> AxelFoly3000 am 25.02.2008 21:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dann bestimme noch wer welchen Channel genau benutzen soll du Bestimmer   
freu mich schon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost05032 (25. Februar 2008)

Freu mich auch schon ordentlich


----------



## Mario27 (25. Februar 2008)

SCUX am 25.02.2008 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 25.02.2008 21:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also DAS ist doch nun WIRKLICH nebensächlich. Bei 7 verfügbaren Channels wird doch kein Streit ausbrechen welches Team nun welchen Channel nutzt.  

cya M27

Edit: Folgende Freigabeliste wurde soeben an die REDs geschickt:

Mario27 
Shadow_Man
Riddick1107
GW-Player
JackBlack89
Sackhaar
Leertaste
Hard-2-Get
art90
SCUX
Axel_Foly
sliCR
tomtailer14
Birdy84
GeBlItZdInGsT
white1scorpion
Ghost12081991
Counterswade

Wer nicht auf der Liste steht hat wohl verschlafen.
Ich darf auch gleich unser neuestes Team-Mitglied willkommen heißen.
Counterswade. Einige von euch werden ihn vllt. noch vom Server kennen.

Unser Forum wird wohl in den nächsten Tagen freigegeben.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (25. Februar 2008)

Schöne Matches heute. 
Freu mich auf morgen, bis denn dann.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (25. Februar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 25.02.2008 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Matches heute.
> Freu mich auf morgen, bis denn dann.



jup heute wars wieder mal toll!
morgen wird sicher noch besser!


----------



## SCUX (25. Februar 2008)

so Herr oder Frau Console:
hier wie gewünscht Ihr Bild:
http://www.imgimg.de/uploads/shot0034e67ce8e4jpg.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaub auf der Karte war ich noch nie so schlecht  
ist eigentlich meine Lieblingskarte


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 25.02.2008 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 25.02.2008 20:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dann hast du die Teamaufstellung also nur gemacht, weil du wissen wolltest, ob du recht hast. Denn wenn du es gleich von Anfang an gemacht hättest, dann hättest du keinen Beweis bekommen, weil du es ja anders gemacht hast.    

Außerdem: Sind wir etwa so leicht zu durchschauen?  :-o   
Edit: SO! Ich werde morgen nur Teamkills machen. Damit haste wohl nicht gerechnet 

Ich bin dir wegen deiner gar unermesslichen Großherzigkeit zu immerwähredem Dank verpflichtet, so dass ich dir als treuer Begleiter dem "Ruf der Pfilcht" folge. :-o


----------



## Mario27 (25. Februar 2008)

Danke, Herr oder Frau SCUX.  

@ Birdy: ....  

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (25. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 25.02.2008 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Herr oder Frau SCUX.
> cya M27


übrigens musst ich heute an Dich denken....bei diesem Bild.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwie musste ich an 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denken....
  

*EDIT: und ich schwöre das das Bild meiner Kleinen...ach nee die Große ist es ja jetzt, also meiner Großen ist nicht bearbeitet oder verändert...! und eigentlich ist Sie zwar recht hübsch....aber naja....*


----------



## Mario27 (25. Februar 2008)

SCUX am 25.02.2008 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 25.02.2008 23:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*LOL*  
Ich bin eben allgegenwärtig.  

cya M27


----------



## Mario27 (25. Februar 2008)

Da sich Blitz nun auch für das interne Match angemeldet hat, werden die Teams neu gemischt. Diesmal aber wirklich zum letzten Mal. Diese Ausnahme ist nur eingetreten weil ein 7 vs. 6 nicht sonderlich harmonisch abgelaufen wäre und der Verlierer dann wieder etwas zum meckern gehabt hätte.

Teams: (In alphabetischer Reihenfolge)



> art
> Birdy
> Hardy
> Leertaste
> ...






> Axel
> Blitz
> Ghost
> GW-Player
> ...



Die Regeln bleiben die selben. Wer sich dazu erkundigen möchte, sieht einfach ein paar Seiten weiter vorne im Thread nach.
Das Passwort für morgen lautet: "ABCD"
Sehr einfallsreich, ich weiß.  

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (26. Februar 2008)

:-o 


> Jack
> Riddick
> scorpion


in einem Team   

würde ich jetzt als Top3 überhaupt bezeichnen (rein von der Qoute her), ist ja immer Tagesformabhängig, und einige spielen ja immer Zeitlich vor mir und ich kenne Sie nicht  
das gibt ne harte Nuss!   

*aber egal, der Spaß am Spiel zählt*..ausserdem werden ja noch viele solcher internen Spielchen folgen nehm ich an!!!
freu mich auch heute Abend


----------



## Mario27 (26. Februar 2008)

SCUX am 26.02.2008 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> :-o
> 
> 
> > Jack
> ...



In beiden Teams sind sehr gute Spieler vertreten. Ich finde nicht, dass ein Team dem anderen überlegen ist. Aber wenn du willst, darfst du das nächste Mal gerne mit mir in einem Team spielen.  

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (26. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 26.02.2008 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> In beiden Teams sind sehr gute Spieler vertreten. Ich finde nicht, dass ein Team dem anderen überlegen ist. Aber wenn du willst, darfst du das nächste Mal gerne mit mir in einem Team spielen.
> cya M27


na ich spiel doch gern mit Dir in einem Team.......obwohl Leader_abschiessen auch was hat   
wie gesagt, der Spaß zählt, und bevor wir nicht wenigsten ein halbes Dutzend überschaubare kleine interne Spielchen gemacht haben, kann man eh schlecht abschätzen wer mit wem wieso und warum gut spielen kann....

und richtig genial wird es wenn wir mal "fremde" zerfleischen 

EDIT: ach so, hast du dir mal wegen einer "Belohnung" oder so etwas gedanken gemacht?
so als Ansporn für die nächsten Spiele....


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (26. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 25.02.2008 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sich Blitz nun auch für das interne Match angemeldet hat, werden die Teams neu gemischt. Diesmal aber wirklich zum letzten Mal. Diese Ausnahme ist nur eingetreten weil ein 7 vs. 6 nicht sonderlich harmonisch abgelaufen wäre und der Verlierer dann wieder etwas zum meckern gehabt hätte.



7vs7 hat echt was ... wir sind ja jetzt schon ziemlich viele ... das wird heute verdammt lustig.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (26. Februar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 26.02.2008 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario27 am 25.02.2008 23:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also iwi hab ich alles verpasst.....   Aber ich spiel derzeit auch wieder öfters WoW (leider^^). Aber ich lass mal alles absacken und schau dann die nächsten Tage wieder vorbei.

Viel Glück beim Turnier

Grüße

MOD6699


----------



## Riddick1107 (26. Februar 2008)

Freue mich auch schon sehr auf heute Abend!!!
Wünsche dann allen heute Abend viel Spaß!


----------



## GW-Player (26. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 26.02.2008 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn du willst, darfst du das nächste Mal gerne mit mir in einem Team spielen.
> 
> cya M27



dann ist dein team ja total überlegen



gruß an alle TEler und bis heute abend


----------



## Birdy84 (26. Februar 2008)

Freue mich auch schon auf ein "koordiniertes" Spiel. 

Wollte mal eure Meinung bezüglich Teamkills hören? Im Normalfall entschuldigt man sich für so etwas, finde ich OK. So wie ich euch alle kennen gelernt habe, weiß ich das ihr vernünftig seid/ spielt und keiner Teamkills mit Absicht macht. Von daher würde ich sagen können wir uns teamintern das "sry" sparen, weil man dann nicht durch das Schreiben abgelenkt wird.

Aufgepasst Console:
mp_always_excuse_for_te_teamkills 1


----------



## GW-Player (26. Februar 2008)

Birdy84 am 26.02.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Freue mich auch schon auf ein "koordiniertes" Spiel.
> 
> Wollte mal eure Meinung bezüglich Teamkills hören? Im Normalfall entschuldigt man sich für so etwas, finde ich OK. So wie ich euch alle kennen gelernt habe, weiß ich das ihr vernünftig seid/ spielt und keiner Teamkills mit Absicht macht. Von daher würde ich sagen können wir uns teamintern das "sry" sparen, weil man dann nicht durch das Schreiben abgelenkt wird.
> 
> ...



ich mach mir mal nen game-profil für meine tastatur. schön makros einrichten


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (26. Februar 2008)

GW-Player am 26.02.2008 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach mir mal nen game-profil für meine tastatur. schön makros einrichten


ja das werde ich auch machen sobald ich wieder etwas zeit finde 
also ich finde wir könnten das teaminterne sry schon abschaffen    ich hab zumindest noch niemanden von uns gesehen der absichtlich eigenen leute killt


----------



## art90 (26. Februar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 26.02.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 26.02.2008 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab gestern aus vesehen einen fremden in meinem team gekillt (passiert mir in letzter zeit irgendwie zu oft)
...
circa 20sec später wurde ich das opfer eines racheakts


----------



## Leertaste (26. Februar 2008)

art90 am 26.02.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab gestern aus vesehen einen fremden in meinem team gekillt (passiert mir in letzter zeit irgendwie zu oft)
> ...
> circa 20sec später wurde ich das opfer eines racheakts



Naja, 10sec respawn und 10sec, um dich zu suchen...


----------



## Mario27 (26. Februar 2008)

Internes TE-Forum:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/forumdisplay.php?f=100

Viel Spaß und schreibt fleißig Beiträge.  

cya M27


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (26. Februar 2008)

Mario27 am 26.02.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Internes TE-Forum:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/forumdisplay.php?f=100
> 
> ...


juhuu endlich das neue forum


----------



## SCUX (26. Februar 2008)

hier mal eine zusammenfassung des ersten InsideWar:

Runde 1:
http://www.imgimg.de/uploads/shot003511f4ba2ajpg.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Runde 2:
http://www.imgimg.de/uploads/shot003699a73c4fjpg.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Runde 3:
http://www.imgimg.de/uploads/shot0037dc1b2c97jpg.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Runde 4:
http://www.imgimg.de/uploads/shot00383bf5544ejpg.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Runde 5:
http://www.imgimg.de/uploads/shot0039a4d5cecejpg.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Runde 6:
http://www.imgimg.de/uploads/shot00400e56d76bjpg.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist dann jetzt eigentlich nur noch das XPCG Forum aktuell????


----------



## Riddick1107 (26. Februar 2008)

Hat heute echt Spaß mit euch gemacht, habt gut gespielt!
Ich war leider heute sau schlecht und mein Internet ist sehr oft abgekackt, naja, hoffe das nächste mal wird es besser (zumindest für mich)


----------



## Hard-2-Get (26. Februar 2008)

Hachja, sehr schön heute, von meinen bescheidenen Leistungen mak abgesehen.   Werd mich dann aufs Ohr hauen (*autsch*... *aua*... *lass das doch mal*)
Bis Morgen...


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (26. Februar 2008)

war ein tolles match!
in runde2 war ich gut   
naja eingentlich gesamt bin ich zufrieden   
bis auf mein nerviges passwort problem ... aber das sollte behoben sein ... hoffe ich mal


----------



## art90 (26. Februar 2008)

ihr wart heut alle voll gut und ich war so schlecht wie schon lange nicht mehr   
aber vielleicht wirds ja nächstes mal besser
@werauchimmernachmeinemteamspeakgefragthat: ich kann halt nachts nicht so laut reden, dass man mich übers mikro versteht,
und ich weiss auch nicht warum mein lämpchen leuchtete, mein mikro war eigentlich die ganze zeit aus   

gute nacht @all


----------



## SCUX (26. Februar 2008)

UPS:
RUNDE 2 & 3 sind ein und dieselbe Map   

bin auch total unzufrieden mit meiner Leistung   
Quote:
	12	20	Nr4 (Teamintern)
	11	17	Nr3
	11	17	Nr3
	18	24	Nr3
	24	18	Nr2
	19	18	Nr3
bin ja nich gerade bekannt für überwältigende Quoten, aber diesmal waren Sie zumindest schlechter als sonst 

dennoch ein cooles Spiel und es hat ne menge Spaß gemacht!!!


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (27. Februar 2008)

wieso wurde unserer webseite gelöscht ? 
irgendwie ist die nicht mehr da ...


----------



## SCUX (27. Februar 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 27.02.2008 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso wurde unserer webseite gelöscht ?
> irgendwie ist die nicht mehr da ...


vieleicht deshalb:


			
				Mario27 am 26.02.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Internes TE-Forum:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/forumdisplay.php?f=100
> 
> ...



das Forum wäre eh eingeschlafen jetzt wo wir den internen Bereich haben für Threads...
wobei es vieleicht echt ganz nett wäre wenn man einen, für Präsentationszwecke, eigene Webside hätte.....
ist natürlich eine Kostenfrage, und die Frage ob "Wir" möchten das TE ständig wächst in der Mitgliederzahl, oder man sich darauf konzentriert in Zukunft gegen andere Teams zu spielen, und uns selbst "aufeinander_einspielen"...

aber eine InfoSeite wer TE ist, wer mitmacht, und wie man erfährt wie und wo man Mitglied wird, wäre natürlich eine Idee....


----------



## MilchMichi (27. Februar 2008)

Also mir hat es gestern auch Spaß gemacht aber ich finde wir sollten uns doch mehr über TS verständigen. Also ich fand es war gestern nicht anders wie sonst auch nur das keine anderen Leuts mitgemacht haben außer uns  . War zeitweise auch ganz schön chaotisch


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (27. Februar 2008)

MilchMichi am 27.02.2008 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir hat es gestern auch Spaß gemacht aber ich finde wir sollten uns doch mehr über TS verständigen. Also ich fand es war gestern nicht anders wie sonst auch nur das keine anderen Leuts mitgemacht haben außer uns  . War zeitweise auch ganz schön chaotisch



da nur zustimmen ... wenn wir das squad system einführen wird das vl besser mir der kommunikation. es hat jeder so gespielt wie wenn kein TS da gewesen wäre ...


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wie es euch gestern erging, aber ich wurde sehr oft beim oder kurz nach dem Spawnen erschossen. Wenn ich dann die ersten 2 Sekunden überlebt habe, wurde ich meistens von hinten oder von der Seite abgeknallt.  
Macht aber dennoch viel Spaß mit euch, so etwas sollten wir öfters machen (auch mit Messerrunde <- war das geil!  ).


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (27. Februar 2008)

Birdy84 am 27.02.2008 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht wie es euch gestern erging, aber ich wurde sehr oft beim oder kurz nach dem Spawnen erschossen. Wenn ich dann die ersten 2 Sekunden überlebt habe, wurde ich meistens von hinten oder von der Seite abgeknallt.
> Macht aber dennoch viel Spaß mit euch, so etwas sollten wir öfters machen (auch mit Messerrunde <- war das geil!  ).



ne pistolenrunde hat irgendwie gefehlt. das wäre schön gewesen 
wir waren schon sehr viele ... da waren eventuell die maps teilweise etwas zu klein ...


----------



## SCUX (27. Februar 2008)

und beim nächsten mal sollten Marines und Op. _fest _gemacht werden...
das hin und her wechseln ist irgendwie nervig und sorgt für chaos......
muss Mario halt einfach würfeln oder ne Münze werfen wer wer ist   
aber dann kann man sich darauf einstellen ob man auf die hellen oder dunklen Helme schiessen muss....


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (27. Februar 2008)

SCUX am 27.02.2008 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> und beim nächsten mal sollten Marines und Op. _fest _gemacht werden...
> das hin und her wechseln ist irgendwie nervig und sorgt für chaos......
> muss Mario halt einfach würfeln oder ne Münze werfen wer wer ist
> aber dann kann man sich darauf einstellen ob man auf die hellen oder dunklen Helme schiessen muss....



ja stimmt ... 
hab mal auf nen meinige marine geschossen nur weil der name nicht da war ... war irgendwie noch voll auf opfore eingestellt ...


----------



## SCUX (4. März 2008)

*nichdasderThreadhierverschwindet*


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (6. März 2008)

Falls jemand interesse hat mitzumachen einfach auf die erste seite diesen thread sehen, da gibt es einige infos zu uns.
Dann einfach bei einem der leader melden dann bekommt ihr den zugang zu unserem forum. Wenn ihr nicht freigeschalten seid könnt ihr unser forum leider  nicht einsehen!


----------



## GW-Player (13. März 2008)

*nichdasderThreadhierverschwindet*


----------



## tomtailer14 (13. März 2008)

*push*


----------



## Mario27 (14. März 2008)

tomtailer14 am 13.03.2008 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> *push*



Dieses Gepushe ohne Inhalt ist unnötig.

Dennoch eine Info für alle Interessierten:
Wir haben heute unseren ersten Clanwar gewonnen.

cya M27


----------



## SCUX (17. März 2008)

Da einige nur sehr selten regelmäßig mitspielen, möchte ich mit diesem 
**PUSH* *
auch nochmal festhalten das* TOTAL ERROR *noch Mitglieder sucht...  
*bei Interesse meldet Euch bitte bei einen Leader per OMail*  
; z.B. MARIO27 http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050800&s=start&profile=Mario27


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (6. Mai 2008)

hier nochmal die TS server ip und die von unserem Server!
kommt am besten am mittwoch abend vorbei da ist normal immer was los!
wir suchen immer noch nach aktiven mitgliedern, also wenn ihr lust habt einfach melden!

*Teamspeak Servaer*

*IP:* 85.114.130.53:8829

*----[TE]CoD4---- Channel Passwort:* [TE]



> Unser *TE CoD4 Server* steht!
> Die IP ist *62.4.74.70:28980* und es gibt kein Passwort!
> Modus: TDM Hardcore
> *Jetzt 24* Slots (bei Bedarf kann der Server allerdings erweitert werden)
> ...


----------



## eXitus64 (6. Mai 2008)

hmmmm......
Mit welcher CoD4 Patch-Version spielt ihr???

Vll könnte man mal gegeneinander zocken


----------



## GW-Player (19. Mai 2008)

eXitus64 am 06.05.2008 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmm......
> Mit welcher CoD4 Patch-Version spielt ihr???
> 
> Vll könnte man mal gegeneinander zocken



Wir spielen mit Version 1.5. Also die aktuellste Version!


----------



## CrystPsyCore (4. Juni 2008)

hier mal als werbung für alle COD4 zocker. Ein sehr genialer Tracker... natürlich kostenlos.

Wär toll wenn jeder der ein server hat sich dort einträgt da die server langsam ausgehen. Und kaum deutsche server sind. 

Man kann sich aller möglichen stats von jeder MAP und jede waffe anschauen. 
hier mal mein beispiel  

http://cod4tracker.com/playerstats/%3CeNu%3E+%7C+PsYCoRe/

also einfach anmelden ... und stats hoch ballern zu finden natürlich unter www.cod4tracker.com


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (7. Juni 2008)

wir sind jetzt auch beim Gamestracker angemeldet mit unserem server!


----------



## SCUX (7. Juni 2008)

Sig_Test


----------



## GW-Player (9. Juni 2008)

CrystPsyCore am 04.06.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal als werbung für alle COD4 zocker. Ein sehr genialer Tracker... natürlich kostenlos.
> 
> Wär toll wenn jeder der ein server hat sich dort einträgt da die server langsam ausgehen. Und kaum deutsche server sind.
> 
> ...



Hab mir jetzt mal den Tracker angeguckt und muss sagen, der ist echt geil.
Es werden sogar die Hitboxen angezeigt.


----------



## GW-Player (14. Juli 2008)

So auf unserem Server läuft seit zwei Wochen Patch 1.7!

*push*


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (25. Juli 2008)

wir haben jetzt 2 Cod4 server falls ihr mal vorbei schaun wollt:

62.4.74.70:28980
Modus: TDM Hardcore
wird in nächster zeit zu einen 24/7 crossfire hardcore server

 78.111.230.120:28960
hier laufen alle maps im hardcoremodus

falls ihr interesse an unserem clan habt:

totalerror@hotmail.de


----------



## GW-Player (11. August 2008)

AxelFoly3000 am 25.07.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben jetzt 2 Cod4 server falls ihr mal vorbei schaun wollt:
> 
> 62.4.74.70:28980
> Modus: TDM Hardcore
> ...


Der obere Server wurde jetzt offline genommen.

Es ist nur noch dieser online:

78.111.230.120:28960
hier laufen fast alle maps im hardcoremodus


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (12. August 2008)

sorry


----------



## GW-Player (12. August 2008)

Blackhawk50000 am 12.08.2008 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry


????


----------

